# January 2015 2WW



## Sharry

*Welcome!*​ *  This is a thread for Ladies TESTING between 1st and 31st January 2015 ,  *​ *who have had IVF, ICSI, PGD, FET, IUI or OI, Clomid/Tamoxifen or are trying naturally*​ [csv=] Name, TX, OTD , Result
Klmch , IVF , 1st Jan , 
Laurawoodward , IVF , 2nd Jan , 
Louellea81 , IVF , 2nd Jan , 
Fairy dust , IVF , 3rd Jan , 
Brownie250 , FET , 10th Jan , 
Freyarun , IUI , 14th Jan , 
Boom , FET , 17th Jan , 
Prayforababy , IVF , 19th Jan , 
Optimelle , IVF , 22nd Jan , 
Amoeba1705 , IVF , 19th Jan , 
Moomaomimoo , IUI , 20th Jan , 
Chachi17 , , , 

[/csv]

  

If you want to be added just let me know.

Sharry xx​


----------



## Louellea81

Hi sharry
Please can you add me to this thread? Just got back from et today, 1 5 day blast on board with 5 possibly 6 frosties. (Will find out on the 6th one tomorrow).
Otd is jan 2nd so hoping for the best start to the new year ever!
Hope this thread will grow and will see lots of bfp's on here!
Xx


----------



## klmch

Hi, can you please add me. Had DE in Prague, with Transfer of 2 x 5 day blasts.  In theory not supposed to test until 1-2 Jan, 15-16 days after 5dt. Seems such a long wait!
Good luck Louelle!


----------



## Louellea81

Klmch- I know what you mean it's such a long wait! I thought otday have been a few days earlier than what it is, I don't know if I can hang out that long!!


----------



## Fairy_Dust

Hello all
I had de 5dt yesterday,  otd 3rd jan!
Last go for getting our miracle - praying for a late Christmas present 
Good luck all x x x


----------



## FreyaRun

Hello ladies!  I'm mid-clomid and expect IUI about 12/28-29, so my OTD will be (expecting it to be) about January 12-14.  A ways off, obviously, but I'm trying to reframe this month...I'm enjoying taking active steps for the first few weeks, then I'm going to enjoy the possibility of the 2ww instead of going crazy with symptom watching!  (Easier said than done ).  Fingers crossed for lots of bfps!!!


----------



## spudlin

Hi,

I had 2DT of our only DE to fertilise out of a possible 15  

We are holding out hope for our possible golden egg. OTD 2nd Jan


----------



## Moonaomimoo

Hi again *Freyarun* following you from the December thread lol and hoping we both get our BFP's this month as well as all the other ladies on this post.

*Sharry* can I please be added to this. Just started my second round of clomid and otd is what feels like a million miles away on 20/01/15.

Good luck to everyone I have everything crossed for you.x.x.


----------



## Chachi17

Good morning everyone

I am on my 2WW after having two embryos transferred in Copenhagen last week.  I'm due to test on the 1st of Jan.

This is our first go at Ivf. I'm 40 and had a low ovarian reserve & unfortunately we weren't able to use my Husbands sperm so used a sperm donor.

I must say I'm feeling pretty positive! The progesterone peccaries were pretty awful for the first three days, I felt dreadful! I feel quite light headed & very tired most of the time.  I also keep having a stabbing pain on the right side of my ovaries. 

Wishing you all lots of luck & fingers crossed for all of us! Merry Christmas
X


----------



## LauraW83

Hi sharry 

Can you please add me to the front page, I had my et on 21 jan and my otd is 2nd jan. I'm hoping we see lots of bfps and a great start to the new year. Fingers and toes crossed! 

Thank you


----------



## FreyaRun

Hiya moona!  This is our cycle  !!  

Hello everyone else .  Hoping for lots of New Years presents!!


----------



## Moonaomimoo

I agree Freya....this is the last Xmas I want without my child in the world. Lots of baby dust for everyone as a Christmas pressie lol.x..


----------



## FreyaRun

Mooma, I think you said youre doing clomid d2-6?  lol doing days 5-9.  Any idea why the difference??


----------



## Louellea81

Hi ladies
Hope you've all had a lovely relaxing Xmas. Can't believe it's all over although it's not making otd come round any quicker! I notice there are a few ladies on here with otd around the beginning of Jan. I'm due to test 2nd jan. I just wondered if any of you have noticed any symptoms? I haven't had any at all and am really worried as today I've had a slight cramp in my tummy and have felt really emotional. This is exactly how i usually feel before AF and on my last ivf cycle I ended up getting AF 3 days before my otd so now I am convinced I am about to come on my period and this won't have worked again. I was so determined not to worry over it too much in the 2ww but now just feel really sure that it hasn't worked.
Anyone else in the same boat or noticing any symptoms?
Xx


----------



## Moonaomimoo

Tbh *Freya* I have no idea. I've seen on quite a few places that the days vary and it's down to the individual prescribing it but don't actually no the reason behind it. Might go do some more research now lol. Let me know if u find out why? What are your usual cycle lengths...wonder if that affects it or whether yours is slightly different cos you're also having iui? If anyone else knows please help 

Louellea try your best not to worry Hun. I know it's difficult but the stress doesn't help. PUPO as what's meant to be will be. Remember you might have felt them symptoms before AF but they can also be pregnancy signs so try keep positive sweetie I've got my fingers crossed for you love for you little new year miracle.x.x


----------



## Chachi17

Hi Sharry

Could I be added to the front page when you get chance.

Ta very much!  

X


----------



## FreyaRun

Louella, try not to worry love!  The hardest part is that the pregnancy early signs (or lack thereof) are the same as the pre-AF...and can change every month anyway .  Try to stay positive, as hard as it is! Fingers crossed for you!!  

Moona, I asked my clinic and they said there's not much difference in the days...some older research showed a higher incidence of multiples with day 2-6, but more recent research shows about the same multiples rates and about the same pregnancy rates.  I'm pretty standard 28-days.  You?  How are you feeling?  The clomid gives me crazy night sweats.  I just triggered tonight and have IUi Tuesday, so I'm expecting the craziness to start tomorrow  .  So my official OTD is january 14.


----------



## Moonaomimoo

Glad you told me that as doing my own research was sending me   I'd see things saying that if you take it like me you're more likely for more follicles but weaker ones whereas on your days you'd have less follicles but stronger ones but then loads of ppl saying that got pregnant on both so looks like it's just choice of prescriber lol. I've finished taking mine now but must say I'm one of the lucky ones that doesn't seem to get side effects from it. Not really even a mood change so I'm all for clomid atm lol.

Anyway that's great for you chick and I've got everything crossed for you. Be thinking about you tomorrow when you have the iui and try not to drive yourself too cuckoo.
My otd won't be till the 20th seems so far awayyyyyy


----------



## Brownie250

Hi Sharry,

Can I be added too? I've just had FET today. I should find out on 10th January. 

Wishing everyone lots of luck!


----------



## Moonaomimoo

Good luck brownie250.x.x


----------



## Brownie250

Thank you moonaomimoo! You too x


----------



## Chachi17

Hi Sharry

Sorry I should've said my test date is the 1st of Jan! I'm new to all this!

Cheers

Cx


----------



## Chachi17

Hey Folks

I'm hoping someone can offer me some advise.  I'm due to test on the 1st of Jan & have gone to the loo today & found I have been spotting, it's very pale pink & not very noticeable but I'm terrified it means game over   is this normal?. I do have some discomfort in my womb, it almost feels full and I do feel like I'm about to start my period but I figure that's the progesterone.

Any thoughts greatly received.

Cx


----------



## Moonaomimoo

Chachi it could be some late implantation bleeding just making it's way out of your system so try not to be too down and out yet. It could be spotting leading to a period too but try to stay positive unfortunately our bodies like to behave in the same way for both periods and pregnancies just to keep us on our already worn out toes. I have everything crossed for you love.x.x


----------



## Fairy_Dust

Hi fellow jan ladies!
I'm officially 9dp 5dt today but resisting testing. I kind of lost all hope last night, cramping in lower stomach, pessary very hard to get in, and boobs not sore this morning like they have been the past week. 
This is our last go (even with de) so I'm a bit broken today 
Blood test on Saturday with results on Sunday....


----------



## spudlin

2ww is mean isn't it?


----------



## Fairy_Dust

It sure is spudlin. I can't remeber anything about my previous 4 cycle symptoms except they ended in bfn's. I don't have regular cycles at all so I have no idea what would be period and what pregnancy symptoms are anyway!

Sharry - can you add me to front page please - OTD 3rd Jan. 

Thanks x


----------



## FreyaRun

Hi ladies!  I'm officially in the 2ww now, had IUi today.  Hoping not to go crazy this time  !  OTD Jan 14.

Spudlin, you can say that again!!

Fairy dust, don't lose hope!  Lots of people have no symptoms or lose symptoms and still have BFPs!  Will you POAS before your blood tests?  Everything's crossed for you!!! 

Chachi, it could be implantation or spotting, what a way to mess with your mind, eh?  I'll be thinking of you and hoping hoping hoping for a BFP tomorrow!  Don't give up hope!  Lots and lots of women spot with a BFP.  

Brownie, good luck!!

Moona, ya you without any side effects  .  It's so much easier to just ask and get a good answer than making ourselves crazy researching .  20th will be here before we know it!  Xoxoxo

Hello everyone else!


----------



## Moonaomimoo

Lol spudlin it def is Hun. I'm starting a new job this cycle so hoping it takes my mind off everything else (doubt it will though)

Fairy_dust like Freyarun said our bodies are evil in this wait so dont get disheartened about not feeling symptoms. Here's hoping it's a BFP.

Lol tell me about it Freya spoken to a lot of ppl that have said it turned them in to raving lunatics lol so I'm impressed as I know it's helping still because of my chemical in November. Hoping for a sticky one this time.

Good luck to all new ladies everything crossed for ya.x.x


----------



## Shyeshye

Fairy=dust
Sorry to interrupt the thread, I'm in treatment still, won't be long before I hit this thread myself, I always check in on the ladies in the 2ww, I couldn't resist putting a comment. 
Don't give up hope honey, I had this and my little bean was implanting, resulted in my DS in 2007. I know its a very hard time and its easy to give up hope, stay positive for your little beans. xxx
I pray its a BFP for you. xxxx


----------



## Fairy_Dust

Thanks Shyeshye
I tested yesterday and got my first ever bfp!!!!!! I can't believe it 
Hopefully more to follow for the January ladies 

Fd x x  x


----------



## Chachi17

Hey Ladies

Just to say unfortunately it wasn't to be this month.  Several pregnany tests later, they are all a BFN so the spotting was my period coming.

Thank you to everyone who had kind words   we are both feeling a bit battle fatigued today but we're ok. Obviously thus wasn't the outcome we wanted but we're also feeling hopeful for the future.

So pleased to read there is already a BFP!! Whoop! 

Happy new year to you all. Wishing you lots of luck & keeping everything crossed for you.

Cx


----------



## Moonaomimoo

Congratulations fairy dust that's absolutely fantastic news to start the new year off with. So happy for you!! Here's hoping to an amazing 9 months and future for you.

Chachi I'm so sorry Hun. Take the time out with your husband to regroup. Look after yourselves.

Good luck to the rest of the ladies testing soon.x.x


----------



## klmch

Congratulations fairy-dust, fantastic news. Chachi, sorry for your BFN.
AFM, I'm afraid that my first DE cycle has failed.  BFN  yesterday & this morning & I'm 15 days post 5dt, so not really expecting it to change.  According to clinic, if still BFN tomorrow, need to stop drugs & expect AF after a few days. Quite upset as had hoped that this change to DE would be the answer but of course it's still only 50% success rate. Here's hoping the next time will be better!


----------



## Louellea81

Hi ladies. 
Unfortunately it's bfn for me. Otd is tomorrow but AF arrived Wednesday and to make it worse it's really painful and uncomfortable. Am obviously devastated as this was not the outcome we had hoped for but am feeling strangely positive about the next time. We're hoping it will be 3rd time lucky and we were lucky enough to get 5 frosties out of this cycle.
So sorry to all the others on this thread that already have experienced a bfn it's so heartbreaking and unfair but massive congratulations to fairy dust. How encouraging to read some good news, best of luck to you for the next 9 months.
Xx


----------



## Brownie250

Sending big hugs to Louellea81, klmch, chachi17. 😘

Congratulations fairy-dust!! Maybe you could sprinkle some dust for those that are still waiting 😊


----------



## Moonaomimoo

Ladies I'm so sorry for your bfns it's so sad and sorry to hear it's also giving you an extra kick louella with the pain but glad you're staying positive. We WILL all get there.x.x


----------



## Shyeshye

That's great news fairy dust xxxxx 

Bigs hugs to those that sadly got BFN! Life is so unfair cxxxx

Good luck to those that are waiting cxxxxxx


----------



## genkigirl

Hi ladies,

Can I please join you on this thread? We have just started our first month of immune meds whilst ttc with clomid. I'm testing on 10th Jan.

So sorry to those who got BFN. Sending you all lots of good wishes for the new year ahead xxxx

Fairy dust - amazing! From your signature, you have certainly had an unfair share of BFNs in the past. Congratulations!! Xxx


----------



## Moonaomimoo

Welcome genkigirl and good luck. Also how did you come about testing for immune issues? Was it because your infertility was unexplained? I'm asking because I'm a regular 29 day cycle and I've had a couple of months where my cycle was 32-35 days long and one of them was confirmed as a chemical pregnancy. Bit worries about there being an immune issue with me. How did you get tested for it and what did it specifically show? Any advice would be great. I don't have much input with clinic atm as I'm still too early in their eyes.x.x


----------



## genkigirl

Thanks Moona! It's a bit of a long story, but basically I knew I was conceiving naturally but just couldn't get to bfp. I would have terrible uterine cramping on these cycles, followed by a very 'dodgy' (slimy, sorry tmi) period - this only happened on ttc cycles. My usual cycles have always been uneventful so i knew something was wrong. Luckily for me, I stumbled across a post on another forum from a girl who had had identical symptoms and she was diagnosed with the immune issues. I decided to explore the tests privately and got my answers. My nk cells have very high killing power and I have blood clotting issues.  I have other 'immune issues' - allergies etc, so I guess it makes sense for me. I wouldn't worry about having slightly longer cycles - these are not indicative of immune issues.
Wishing you the very best of luck this month. Are you diagnosed 'unexplained' by nhs too? Xx


----------



## Moonaomimoo

No I'm not unexplained as such Hun. I have endometriosis but only mild and it was only on my left tube at the time of my lap in October and my left tube is blocked. Absolutely no probs with my right side and I'm ovulating fine (I'm on clomid to help boost but not really a definitive need for it). So every month I only have a 50/50 chance of getting an egg in the right tube. I'm not concerned by a slightly longer period as I know stress etc can play a part I just kind of know like you that I am falling pregnant I just can't keep them going but only had one chemical confirmed so far and it was the worst feeling in the world.

Do you mind me asking how much it cost roughly to have this explored privately? I don't know why I'm so convinced but I just am. 

Sorry everyone for using this page for this I know it's prob been discussed elsewhere just thought if make the most. 

Thanks for your advice Hun I really appreciate it.x.x


----------



## genkigirl

I've sent you a PM xx


----------



## Moonaomimoo

Thanks Hun will have a look now.x.x


----------



## FreyaRun

Hi ladies, have been without Internet for a few days, so just catching up. Have been thinking about all of you testing in the past two days.

Fairy-dust!!  Yayayaya congrats!  So excited for you!  How are you feeling?

Klmch, louella, chachi, gosh I'm so sorry ladies.  I hope you each find peace and hope, cause we will get there eventually.  Gutted for you each though.  

Genkigirl, welcome and good luck!  8 days!  How are you feeling on the new meds?  

Moona...hope you get some good answers!  Always listen to that gut feeling, I think, you know?  You must be triggering soon?

AFM, was nice to be out of town for a few days so I didn't really think about 2ww.  I did have two glasses of wine on New Years eve and am feeling guilty about it.  I drank a ton of water too, and I'm trying to let it go...but duh!  Happy New Year everyone!  Hope this is our year!!


----------



## genkigirl

Thanks for the welcome, Freya! A couple of days away sounds fab - hope it's helped to pass the time more quickly for you.

I seem to be feeling fine on the immune meds - surprisingly so! But I've convinced myself already that this cycle hasn't worked. I'm 7dpo and feel absolutely nothing! I know it's very early yet, but on the cycles I have conceived, I'm sure I had symptoms...! Driving myself mad 

Wishing you all the best for this cycle and thanks for the good luck!! Xx


----------



## rosie71

Hi am I too late to join? I had my FET on friday and testing on 13th. I could do with some support


----------



## Moonaomimoo

Not too late at all Rosie! Good luck Hun n I'm sure it's safe to say everyone on here has got everything crossed for you. It's so hard during the 2ww.

Genkigirl try not to symptom spot I know it's so so difficult not to. Only time confirmed preg I've had I got a couple of obvious symptoms and now I don't get them I automatically rule myself out. I'm really hoping it's a positive outcome for you.

I agree with genkigirl Freya think the couple of days away relaxing and enjoying yourself it will have done you the world of good and don't feel guilty about a couple of drinks. 

Yeah i should be triggering in the next few of days so in for a penny in for a pound atm. Getting fed up of these bfns already so desperate for that BFP but trying to stay calm   Lol

Positive thoughts everyone.x.x


----------



## rosie71

Thanks for your message Moonaomimoo. Yes it is so hard on the 2ww, I'm only on my second day, so I'm hoping I can cope for the rest of the time!                  genkigirl  I'm trying not to do things like symptom spot to. If I get things happening to my body I worry but then if I don't get anything I worry, its not worked!   to everyone on here


----------



## FreyaRun

Genki, im laughing at myself...I was reading your post thinking, 'oh poor girl, she's only 7 days, it's too early to feel anything, it probably hasn't even implanted yet'' when I realized I had the same thought earlier today, and I'm only 4dpo.    

Rosie, welcome!!  How are you feeling?  Like mooma said, everything's crossed .

Moona, I'll be thinking of you!!   

I'm just hanging around....waiting....  

And hello to everyone else!


----------



## rosie71

Thanks FreyaRun. Wasn't feeling to bad today, been getting mild pain and tiny bits of brown disharge. But just done stupidest thing, automatically lifted my small folding table with my laptop on, up. I only moved it about an inch nearer the chair but as soon as I'd done it, I reaslised. I thought I was coping ok, but this worried me abit. Hope everyone else doing ok.


----------



## Amoeba1705

Sharry can I be added. Had a 3 day embryo transfer today and OTD is 19th January. My little embie couldn't be graded due to fragmentation but everything crossed it settles in nicely.


----------



## FreyaRun

Good luck amoeba!!  I hope your embie is sticky!!  How are you feeling?

Rosie, I think you're gonna be fine!  One lift isn't enough to hurt you.  Xoxo 

Xoxo ladies!  I'm doing pretty well...not symptom spotting yet...but no symptoms to spot!


----------



## Amoeba1705

Thanks Freyarun. Am doing ok and remaining positive that if it had survived being scraped and injected then it's a little fighter....and hopefully a sticky fighter!!


----------



## genkigirl

How's everyone holding up, ladies?

I am driving myself absolutely mad! 😁 Trying so hard to be positive, but I'm 10 dpo today with absolutely zero symptoms. Soooo convinced it hasn't worked - surely I would feel something by now??! Slipping into a real downer and I hate it!

Sending positive vibes to you all xxx


----------



## faithfullyhopeful

Hi....I am new to FF. I am in my 2ww and today is my 12th day of my 2ww so 3 days to go til blood test. Just to fill you in, I had 2 eggs collected and 2 embryos fertilised. I had a day 3 transfer with both embryos grade A with 3 cells division and a 4 cell division. Having read a lot of posts, it seems the cell division for day 3 is slow and low although grade A and this causes me a worry. Otherwise, during my 2ww, my experiences have been cramping and twinging pains in the 1st week. I haven't spotted nor started AF even though today is day 28. Other things I have felt is very light slight giddiness and nausea. I am feeling more than usual a fatigue tiredness & sleepiness. However, my concern is the cell division of my embryos on day 3 transfer. Any comments, advice, moral support?


----------



## rosie71

genkigirl I'm feeling the same as you, feel like I'm going to go mad sometimes with the waiting! And I'm also trying hard to be positive, but it's so hard isn't it? I'm 4 dpt, and the only symptoms I'm getting is mild period like pain on and off, but it's a worry having any symptoms, that it could be just to do with the drugs! I had a bad day today felt like it had worked because I keep feeling like my period is going to start. It really messes with your mind and emotions.

FreyaRun, would you believe it I picked my niece up yesterday without thinking.I'm trying not to worry, because I think that would send me mad too! ..... I think I read somewhere that some people don't get any symptoms and it works, so you just never know do you.lol. 

Amoeba170 I hope everything goes ok for you.  


faithfullyhopeful  sorry I can't help you about the cell division, but I have been having nausea and feeling very tired. I read somewhere that I think the drugs we take can sometimes cause that.


----------



## genkigirl

Hey Rosie - I think mild period pain sounds like a good sign, right? Keeping everything crossed for you!

I kind of wish I had at least some symptoms to spot, but I guess it must be possible to have no symptoms and get a bfp??! Wishful thinking maybe, but I can't give up just yet 😄

Faithfully hopeful - I'm afraid I don't know about your transfer question, but it sounds like you have some good signs!

Amoeba - fingers crossed for your fighter!! Sending some PMA.

Hello to everyone else xxx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Thanks genkigirl and Rosie your support means loads x

Faithfullyhopeful not sure about slow growing embryos but am sure research h shows that pregnancies can occur from them, and signs are looking positive. Positive vibes being sent


----------



## FreyaRun

Hi ladies!  

Amoeba...glad you're feeling positive!  It's makes this 2ww at least a little tolerable .

Genkigirl...you definitely can have no symptoms and a bfp!  I think it's much more unusual to have true symptoms (as opposed to hormone/med symptoms) before a bfp.  There's hardly any HCG before a bfp, hardly enough to cause symptoms.  Fingers crossed!!

Rosie...glad you're not stressing!!  We do still (kinda) have to live you know?  And none of the research shows any improvement with laying still, and some shows good results with exercising, which is kinda 'stressful.'  Who knows!  I'm just glad you are all here to hear my crazy train when it gets running .

Faithful, welcome!  I think some clinics prefer 3 day embies, don't they?  Grade A is excellent .  Try not to worry love!  

AFM, another day down!  Feeling completely normal.  And surprisingly calm.  ??  Xoxo


----------



## FreyaRun

Faithful, I just reread your post...wow you have some promising symptoms--no AF!  Fingers crossed!  Are you worried the cells should have divided more before being placed back?  Or that they'll slow because of the transfer?  It seems the clinic must be somewhat confident to transfer.  Did you have an option of 5dt?  Xoxo


----------



## genkigirl

I'm afraid it's all over for me, ladies 😔 

Huge temp dip this morning and AF has started to arrive this afternoon - early. Gutted!!!

Good luck to the rest of you! Really hope to see some bfps!

Roll on next month of treatment for me xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Aww gutted genkigirl xxx


----------



## Moonaomimoo

Oh genkigirl I'm so sorry it's such sad news and AF is an absolute b**** especially when she comes early. Just to rub salt in the wounds. Take time out to regroup and look after yourself. It's rubbish but u will get there. 

Welcome to all the new ladies and fingers crossed to u all. 

Again faithfullyhopeful I don't have any experience with what you're asking particularly and maybe there might be another page that's a bit better at answering but I would assume it's like anything, everyone is different and it would prob divide quicker/slower for some as long as it gets there in a particular time I suppose it wouldn't be too worrying. Either way try to stay positive Hun thinking about u.

Freya glad you're feeling calm think being in a 'good place' def helps. 

I'm officially on the 2ww now as well so here goes the drama of spotting everything and really not wanting to  but luckily the new job is keeping me so busy but not stressed like my last job so hoping being in a much better place in my head will contribute to a BFP.x.x


----------



## Poppet76

Hi ladies, is it ok if I join you too?

It's my first cycle. I had a 3dt of 1 good quality embie last Friday and test next tues, 13th. 

2ww sends me mad with the not knowing, I think I'll need help staying sane for the next week and beyond x


----------



## Moonaomimoo

Lol think we can all empathise with you on that one poppet. Welcome hun and the ladies on here are fab and they'll def attempt to keep you Dane and put things in perspective. So easy to get your hopes up and read too much in to things so just try to relax and enjoy the PUPO.x.x


----------



## faithfullyhopeful

Hi ladies,
Thanks for your replies and support. 
Just to update today is day 29 of what is normal cycle. So testing at clinic takes place on Fri morning. Thank God, still no AF and not had any spotting either. Got tomorrow full day and night then testing fri morning. Today however I felt more often & frequently a fluttering feeling in my tummy, a sort of uneasy restlessness inside and more often and frequently today a sick/nausea feeling. Also like light headed and giddy a lot. I have felt very hungry in the middle of the night and have found I had some disturbed sleepless sleep at night. I have had a few night sweats and felt overly hot or warm at times. Felt twinges in lower ab ovaries area. Have had sore lower back. Also sore hips bum thighs (but might be the sites from where I had the injections) dry mouth and weird taste which I suppose can be described as a metal or blood type of taste. Mainly feeling quite a sick feeling and nausea a lot. 

Fingers crossed and everything crossed for getting through tomorrow without AF showing and for Fri morning being BFP(s)!!!👶👶👫🙏🙏🙏🙏


----------



## faithfullyhopeful

So sorry to read of your AF starting Genkigirl. Sending you hugs and lots of luck for your next cycle. 

Hi Freya, yes I am worried that the cells should have divided more than 3 & 4 and should have been double that on day 3 when I had transfer. Even though (touch wood) AF has not showed up, and clinic testing is on fri morning (so 1 full day to go now) and some symptoms seem positive & promising, I am still worried about the slow cell division & why cell division was slow even though had 2 good grade A embies. 

However, I still believe in the treatment I had and that it has worked. I am being positive in my thoughts and pray constantly that I am Pg.


----------



## FreyaRun

Oh genkigirl, I'm so so sorry.   it's just heartbreaking and I feel it with you.  Xoxox take care of yourself, let your OH do something sweet for you.   

Faithfully, those really sound like positive signs to me.  I don't know how you've resisted poas!!  Good for you bring patient and calm!  Fingers and toes and all crossed   One more day!!  Do you find out results same day??  

Moona...welcome officially .  How did treatment go?  How are you feeling love?  

Hi poppet!  Welcome!  I'm testing the 14th technically but AF is due Tuesday so I may test w you .

AFM, pretty calm actually, total opposite from last few months 2ww.  I did have a moment earlier where I felt really happy that I'm here in 2ww w some positive possibilities...dreading the heartbreak possible next week...I'm trying to hold onto this hope.  Also, I'm sick and can't decide whether to start the antibiotics now or wait until next week to see if AF shows.  Any ideas??  It's bronchitis...not too bad just lasting 3+ weeks and starting to get worse.


----------



## genkigirl

Thanks for your support, ladies! I'm okay - not too down. Onwards and upwards for next time. I admire you ladies who go through several rounds of ivf - you're sooo strong.


Faithfully - this is sounding so positive. Really keeping everything crossed for tomorrow for you!

Freya and Moona - really hoping this will be your time!!

Good luck to everyone else and thanks again for the well wishes. I'm going to enjoy a couple of glasses of wine this weekend xxxxx


----------



## faithfullyhopeful

Hi ladies

Not feeling as confident today. Thought I saw a slight light pinkish brownish discolouration this morning when I inserted the pessary this morning not White white discharge as had been throughout 2ww and using the pessary. Also had sharp pain in ab area this morning. I don't know I just feel different than I did yesterday and days before in this 2ww. Today I feel normal as if nothing is inside me. I have not had any light headedness nor dizzy or giddy nor any sicky/nausea feeling today. Just not felt anything today. 

I have not started bleeding or anything either but the discolouration although slight this morning and maybe at some point later in day saw slight discolour again that's about it. Not feeling very happy as come so far and only got to wait till tomorrow morning for the blood test. I wish I had done a HPT now but reason I didn't as I wanted to keep my faith and hope alive until clinic day as if I did a home test and it was negative then it would have destroyed me this way I will know I stayed positive and hopeful and faithful and true to putting all my energy into this cycle. 

Wanted to ask, have any of you ladies know or experienced no spotting or bleeding of any sort all through 2ww but except for day before testing a very light slight discolouration seen. If so any ideas if it is AF visiting or late discharge of implantation bleed. I do think I am very clogged up down there from 400g susten (progesterone) that I am inserting x2 a day. 

Any positive stories success stories that can help me regain my mojo


----------



## FreyaRun

Faithfully, it's so brutal, this game of waiting and hoping and loving and not getting excited.  I'd just encourage you to keep with your excellent plan of staying positive until you see the clinic.  I've never personally had spotting that didn't turn into a period but many many (many!!) ladies have!!  It's just impossible to tell until there's blood work or full AF.  Sorry love, stupid hormones!  Stay positive!!!     Huge hugs and positive vibes sent your way!!


----------



## Amoeba1705

Faithfully remember the pessaries can cause spotting! Until you get the blood test it's difficult to say. Also many ppl get a bfp even if they have spotted so don't get too disheartened yet


----------



## Brownie250

genkigirl - sorry to hear your news. Sending you a hug!!!

Faithfullyhopeful - I'm due to test on Saturday and I am experiencing the same thing only today. The colour was peachy/brown. I also panicked and was sent home from work. I have now decided to rest until testing on Sat. I know I can't tell if things are going to be ok, but hopefully knowing that someone else has experiences the same type of thing might make you feel better. Good luck!!


----------



## Poppet76

Hi everyone,

I just wanted to say thanks for the welcome, it's lovely to join you all. 

Unfortunately I can't bring myself to do personals tonight. I'm full of cold/flu (chesty cough, snotty nose, aches and pains, fever and a dodgy head). I'm going to ring clinic for advice on possible meds cause at the mo I've steered clear of paracetamol and ibuprofen. 

Having a day off work tomorrow and wrapped up in a duvet right now. 

Needless to say it's a different kind of symptom spotting for me at the mo  xx


----------



## Brownie250

Well my 2WW is over, I tested a day early and received a BFP!


----------



## Poppet76

That's brilliant news Brownie. Massive congratulations! How excited must you be right now?     Xxx


----------



## Brownie250

Really excited! A long way to go though as I've been before and it ended sadly. Hoping this time is different. Sending my positive feelings to all those that are waiting x


----------



## Amoeba1705

Great news brownie, congratulations xxx


----------



## Boom

Hi ladies,

Mind if I join?

I am in the 2ww of my FET cycle. Own CGH tested embryo from a Czech Republic clinic.
I am 3DP6DT so although beta bloods are scheduled for 17th Jan, I will be POAS from tomorrow as I have no patience!!

This is my second cycle and I was gutted that neither of my FISH tested blasts made it, so I am trying to remain hopeful this time and remind myself that at least on this cycle I have another frostie waiting for me back in CZ.

Sharry, please could you add me - FET - 1 x Day 6 FHB - OTD 17/01/2014

Thanks


----------



## Moonaomimoo

Thanks genkigirl. What I love about Ff is that throughout our own personal sadness we still route for everyone else and that's what you've done thank you for asking after me it shows your strength and you'll bounce back from this but look after yourself sweetie.  

Freya I'm ok thanks love I feel surprisingly calm this month. I'm not overly thinking I could get a BFP I just feel a lot better in myself and that's what I think I needed. Thinking the new job is a welcome help so here we go fingers crossed. How are you doing??

Brownie CONGRATULATIONS THATS FAB NEWS. So happy for you. Really hope it continues happy and healthy for the next 9 months.

Welcome boom and good luck Hun.x.x


----------



## faithfullyhopeful

Hi ladies

Had my testing yesterday. Unfortunately it was negative. BFN. Feel very disappointed as felt all the signs and symptoms were there. 

Just need to pick myself up and dust myself off to get ready for round 2. 

Thank you all for all your support and advice.

Xxx


Brownie a huge congratulations such happy & wonderful news. Good luck with your pregnancy. Xxx keep us posted.


----------



## Amoeba1705

Gutted for you faithfully xx


----------



## Brownie250

Thank you for your wishes Amoeba1758, moonaomimoo and faithfullyhopeful!

Faithfullyhopeful - I feel so sad for you. Try and find the strength for cycle number two. I know it is so difficult I've been in your shoes twice before, but keep fighting for what you deserve. Miracles do happen they just take a little time xx


----------



## FreyaRun

Brownie...huge congrats!!!!!  So excited for you . Fingers crossed for a happy healthy 9 months 

Boom...welcome!  I love that you're just gonna poas for here on out!  It would make me crazy 

Mooma...I've glad you're feeling calm.  It seems to make the 2ww a little more tolerable.  I've been calmer this month too.  

Faithfully, love, I'm so sorry!  I hope you're able to find some peace.  This process is just so hard.  Xoxo  

Poppet...hope you're feeling better!  I'm in the same boat.  Finally started antibiotics yesterday but I feel horrid.  Hope you're resting and better soon!

AFM, have been having right ovary pinches for the past three days and then some cramping this morning.  Still have a few more days, so maybe it's implantation or something but I'm not feeling hopeful.  Actually I'm really really dreading testing this week .  Trying to enjoy the possibility that it'll be positive but am afraid to feel heartbroken again.  Xoxo everyone!


----------



## Roxy4

Hi 

I hope you don't mind me adding into this group. I'm on day 1 of my 2ww.  Wanted to just ask if period pains (on & off) was a bad sign?  I guess everyone is different but would love to hear if anybody went through the same. 

Thanks
Roxy


----------



## Poppet76

So sorry to hear your news faithfully. This is my first cycle too and it's amazing how it gets your hopes up, even though at the start I tried to convince myself it wouldn't work just so I couldn't get too disappointed. I hope you're being kind to yourself and you have some nice things ahead to look forward to 

Hi Freya- sorry to hear you're poorly too. I've had such a horrible fever I'm worried the rise in body temperature has fried poor little embie! I have hope that all your twinges are a good sign though. I don 't have so many twinges anymore, some mild ones but it's all got me worried. 

Hello to Roxy, brownie, amoeba, moona and all you other ladies in waiting, I hope you are staying as sane as possible x

Afm- I don't have too many symptoms to spot anymore. I'm worried it'll be a bfn for me on Tuesday  I can only hope x


----------



## Amoeba1705

Welcome Roxy, any pains  this early into the 2ww are likely to be  due to the collection and transfer treatment so try not to worry too much x


----------



## Roxy4

Thanks for the replying, its nice to be able to chat to others in the same place.  

I'm doing ok at the moment, but have to say I haven't really thought about much else than if it is working or not today!  To be honest I had the same pains on the morning of my EC and my consultant said it was all quite normal.  It's the unknowing of what to expect, feel or otherwise, so your mind just goes into over drive.  I'm just keep everything crossed.    I have also decided to take next week off work to ensure that my first week is a restful as possible.

Do you all have any other advise or guidance for this period?  This is my first IVF cycle so all very new to me.

Thanks
Roxy


----------



## Amoeba1705

My advice is to rest, relax and take it easy for the next 2 weeks, and try not to symptom spot as not everyone will have symptoms, remain positive


----------



## FreyaRun

Hi roxy and welcome!  Amoeba hit it on the head...try not to symptom spot...which is pretty hard...seems we all freak out if we're having symptoms and then freak out if we're not having symptoms, thus making this thread a huge support . I'd encourage you not to test early either because it'll probably be negative and then you feel disappointed but who knows what it means anyway!   

Poppet...I'm testing either Tuesday or Wednesday too.  Fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## Moonaomimoo

Hi roxy and good luck Hun. It's difficult when you don't know what to expect but the ladies on here are great. Like they've said try to rest and try not to overthink things it's very hard not to overanalyse but it's different for everyone so PUPO.

Faithfully I'm so so sorry Hun to hear that news. You sound like a very positive woman and I wish you all the best for the future. Look after yourself. 

Freya I'm glad you're I the abx now and hope you start to feel better soon. I'm with you with the right sided pain! I am ADAMANT I've ovulated from that side and as that's my open tube I'm feeling more positive. God it's so bloody hard not to read in to things!x.x


----------



## FreyaRun

Moona!  Me too!  My follies were on the right too.  I've always had a feeling that my right side was The Lucky Side (but now I'm worried it's the Only Side, but that's a different story).  But now I'm having twinges and I don't know if it's just cysts from ovulating or if it means anything.  Telling myself it means nothing....

So glad for your open right side!!  Yahoo!  How could you tell?


----------



## Moonaomimoo

If you're worried Hun feel free to chat...pm if you like... I found out about my blockage when I had my laparoscopy so every month I only have 50/50 chance I'll get the egg in the right tube anyway. If it's in the left it's a 'dud' month regardless.

I just kind of know if that makes sense we are so in tune with our bodies. I've had the positive opk I've had the temp rise and the pain in my right side was on the same day I got these. Also last month I couldn't take anything because of my chemical pregnancy at the end of November but this month I could start again and it's the same pains I got when I managed to fall pregnant in Nov and they were down my right side too. Just have a feeling right is my strongest side too. So I may still get the bfn but I'm staying so positive this month.

Have you had cysts before? Really hope it isn't cysts for you Hun and I'm keeping everything I possibly can crossed. Not long before you test now are you waiting until your day or testing before? Only another 10 days before I test (I have a shorter luteal phase too so this is another worry).x.x


----------



## optimelle

Hi there,

May I join the thread? Had 2 embies put in yesterday. Our last 2 frozen ones so hoping it will come up BFP!

OTD is 21 Jan 2015 so I just joined the 2WW, ugh!!

Such a rollercoaster trying to be positive but also preparing for negative. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Poppet76

Hi Freya, that's fab that we'll be testing at the same time  my fingers are crossed for you too, I'll be checking in with you on Tuesday x

A question for everyone:
I still have cold/flu lurgy but have thrown up this afternoon, is it possible to have morning sickness this early on? I'm 9dp3dt so I think it's probably lurgy related but I would mind it a whole lot less  if it was embryo related.


----------



## Moonaomimoo

Hi optimelle. Wish you all the best hun during this wait. Hope you don't feel yourself going cuckoo. Try to keep your mind occupied.

Poppet I would have thought with the cold/flu you don't normally feel sick unless you have an actual sickness bug running at the same time. Did you just vomit once and has the nausea feeling subsided now? When I had my chemical I was gipping at just a few days overdue from my period. I wasn't actually sick but I felt I could have been. They say normally six weeks when you get sickness but I think it's different for everyone and it could be a sign. Stay positive Hun. Got everything crossed for you.x.x


----------



## nail0

i ladies can you please count me in this dreadful 2ww.today is my 4dp5dt fet.


----------



## Amoeba1705

Welcome optimelle and nail0


----------



## Poppet76

Hi moona, I wondered if a chesty cough could bring on vomiting cause I have one of those too. At first I gagged (sorry for details) but wasn't sick. Then I was sick a little later on. Haven't been sick since. Just ate crackers and sipped water. My tummy's sore but I don't think I'll be sick again. It's hard to tell cause I've not eaten much today 

Welcome optimelle and nail0, the 2ww is a bit dreadful isn't it? You've not got long to go though


----------



## Moonaomimoo

Yeah I can def understand the gagging part making you sick and if your stomach feels sore it could potentially be a bug but if you just randomly vomitted sometime after the coughing it could be a sign rather than a symptom. I'm not sure Hun but PUPO and all I know is I don't trust this whole you only feel the signs after so long. I miscarried at 5 weeks so very early and in that time I had loads of vaginal discharge (tmi) was peeing all the time and was feeling generally sick but only gipped never actually vomitted so you never know.

Welcome nailO wish you loads of luck.x.x


----------



## FreyaRun

Hello ladies!!  Welcome optimelle and nailO!  Best of luck with staying sane AND getting a BFP  !

Definitely possible to cough yourself to vomiting...it's called posttussive vomiting.  Just a symptom of illness not necessarily indicative on anything other than general crappy sick feeling!  I'm right there w you ladies.  Yuck!  Just random puking though...better sign .

Moona, thanks!  I've had the test so know my tubes are open...I just only ever have follies develop on the right and I've had a bunch of cysts and they were always on the right.  also everytime I've gotten pregnant I can feel ovulating on the right...so I just wonder if my lefty isn't working well.  (Shhh dont tell lefty I said that ).

I'm totally symptom spotting.  Just for three days, so that's better than most cycles.  But I have three more days until I test.  Now i am cramping for a day (bad sign).  But my heart is racing (good sign)(I have a heart arrhythmia and it races when I've been pregnant in the past).  But I am probably making all of that up plus I'm sick anyway.  

Thank goodness for this place, you ladies.  It's so hard to explain to someone who doesn't know.   to you all.


----------



## Moonaomimoo

Lol I won't tell lefty...I can understand that Freya and def seems that you have a stronger right side. I have actually read somewhere that the right side of a woman is seen as the dominant side....god knows where they got that info from but I'm going to agree with it as I def feel my right side is more dominant, maybe even compensating for the lack of left side. 

I hope both you and poppet feel better soon and even more so with a BFP to brighten up the month  

Can't be long now till a few more ppl are due to test. Really hope everyone gets a BFP.

I still have 10 days to wait and I'm already wishing it away. Seems like all I do atm is wish every month away hoping for a BFP!    x.x.


----------



## Amoeba1705

Moonaomimoo I still have 8 days til I test, well technically 7.5 as test on 19th, but it seems so far away


----------



## rosie71

Hi again. I've not been on here for a few days. I hope everyone is ok. I tried to catch up abit, I did see what you put genkigirl, I'm really sorry to hear that. I hope your doing ok.
I'm trying not to get too nervous, going to be tested 9.00 tuesday morning. I've been getting period like pains still on and off, and  my lower stomach feels like it's kind of pulling tight. I feel really tired too. But I don't know if I'm just seeing them because it's on my mind or not. So keep trying to divert my mind to something else, which is so hard. Is anyone else being tested or testing this week?


----------



## Poppet76

Hi Rosie, I'm testing Tuesday am (results pm) and Freya's testing tues/wed too. We're all in good company


----------



## rosie71

Hi  Poppet76.. I'm glad to hear that. Good luck to you both  ... How are you coping?


----------



## FreyaRun

Thanks Rosie!  Best luck to you Tuesday!!!  Fingers crossed!  I just think I t's near impossible to figure out what the stupid symptoms mean...or if I'm even experiencing them or just making them up or just paying extra close attention to normal things.     Are you having blood levels checked?  Results the same day?  Will be thinking of you!!!  And you too poppet!

My AF is due Tuesday but my OTD is Wednesday....we'll see if I can wait until Wednesday.  Probably Tuesday?  Although I'm filling in at a pediatricians office Tuesday so it might be a bad morning to have a bfn.  . Wednesday!

Moona, that's interesting about the right side.  I totally buy it.  Embrace the 10 days...I hope...I'm already missing it because I'm scared to test so soon.  

Goodnight!


----------



## Roxy4

Morning all, all luck to all those testing today, I have everything crossed for you all.  

I still have ages to go - 23rd, although with my current symptoms Im finding it hard to be positive.  

I woke up this morning at 2am for a pee which I never do, but as I went I got really strong sharp pains all across my lower abdomen. The pain was so bad that whilst walking back to bed I felt really light headed.  Fortunately this morning the pain was only mild but still felt lighted. Does or did anyone else have/had the same?

Also one other random question if I may, is sex allowed in the 2ww, we haven't as yet because wasn't sure?
Xx


----------



## Poppet76

Hi everyone, hope you're all coping with the madness of the wait x

Rosie- I'm doing ok. Symptom spotting if I get any, but then instantly discount any symptoms as BFP related. I've had mild cramps but they are less these days, sore(ish) nips (but again, not so much of that now), trips to the loo in the middle of the night (except last night) and throwing up yesterday (the last two symptoms are probably due to not being well at the minute anyway). I'm ready for a bfn tomorrow. I know that's not positive thinking but this is my first cycle and I don't expect it to work first time. Of course that doesn't mean I'm secretly not hopeful. 

Roxy- we were told by our clinic not to have sex in the 2ww. Hope that helps. I had loads of pains initially but they all settled down. I put it down to the IVF and that my body was recovering from being prodded and poked about, not to mention my ovaries that had swelled up for the extra follicles. 

Freya- sorry to hear you'll be surrounded by children, it's no fun if you get a bfn! I teach year 2 children so unfortunately can't escape being surrounded by them (but they are a lovely bunch). Cheers for advice on coughing and sickness too. I'd felt nauseous and thought I was going to vomit, didn't but did later on. Felt ok afterwards, just a sore tummy from the vomiting. I didn't cough immediately before vomiting but I'm not ruling out that the sickness is caused by my lurgy. I want to stay realistic rather than get carried away at every little sign. A bfn would be harder to take then. 

Hello to moona, amoeba, nail0 and anyone else I forgot, hope today is a good one for you all x


----------



## prayingforbaby

Hi Sharry, I would like to be added. I test on 19th, January. I'm scared out of my mind. Right now it is 3am in Alaska. I can not sleep so I came out to the couch with a blanket and pillow. But I will say the blanket is not my friend. I am very hot. Almost like hot flashes when I used to take Clomid years ago (in my 20's when I did IUI). But they're not full on flashes. Just a consistent high temp. My hubby even said, "You're hot!" as we were watching a movie and my legs were on top of his lap. He held my feet and said, "whoa!" -- I usually have poor circulation so I'm naturally cold. I feel like I'm radiating heat. Like when you've been out in the sun all day and get a sunburn. That feeling. Is this normal? Is this the progesterone and estradiol doing this? Anyone else experience this? Given that I live in Alaska I am pretty much at the point of closing my laptop now and walking to my outdoor porch. Haha!


----------



## prayingforbaby

Oh and by the way, I just read through all 12 pages of everyone's story in the January test group. Wow, there are some strong women here. I hope you can find it in your heart to welcome me. I would love to get to know you and hear of your success and challenges. Many blessed wishes to you all!!!


----------



## rosie71

FreyaRun- Thanks    The same for you tuesday or wednesday   Your so right about symptom checking. It can drive you mad!! I'm having blood test and got to take urine sample. What about you? Whats everyone else having to?

Roxy4- I've been having pain on and off, most of the time, it's mainly mild, but a few times it got abit worse.

Poppet76-I know the feeling about symptom checking, I keep thinking it's something, but then think no it's probably nothing. I've been feeling sick on and off, but then also had a cold for a while so could be that too. I'm going from thinking it's bfp to it being a bfn. I'm trying to stop myself thinking as much as I can. But thats so much easier said than done!

prayingforbaby- Hi. I felt hot the other morning, and as I have started the early menopause, I was worried it's to do with that. But I'm hoping it's not, sorry I don't know if it's anything normal. I hope so, for both of us  

I hope everyone else is doing ok


----------



## optimelle

Thank you for the welcome Moonaomimoo, am doing a lot better this time around. I find it hard to symptom check anyway because of the pessaries.

Thank you as well Amoeba1705 and Poppet76 and FreyaRun  

Hi Sharry, I would love to be added to the front page as well, thanks!

Good luck to everyone, thinking of you all and wishing you the best!! xxx


----------



## optimelle

So I'm looking at the front page and see that some of the test dates have gone by, I've read the whole thread but really enjoy watching the test dates and outcomes, I wonder if I could volunteer to help update the page??

I am not complaining by any measure


----------



## optimelle

OK now a question, could someone help me remember how it works, am I now 2dpo if I had my FET on Saturday?

When in the 2WW would my AF come? I had an extra week of tablets because my lining wasn't quite at 8mm so would that theoretically put my AF off a week?

I am in an FET with what I think is considered a gentle or mild course of meds.

I guess I would currently be in the window for implantation? Or soon??

Thanks everyone!! xxx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Welcome prayingforbaby, you will get great support on here 😃

Optimelle not sure about AF and FET. The progesterone 'should' delay AF.  For me AF is due 16th (as per my usual cycle) but I don't test until 19th.  I still have oestrodial tablets to take until tomorrow, and have been on them 14 days as my lining dropped from 8mm to 7.7mm!! 

Rosie and poppet try to remain positive, I know it is hard and I've been struggling with it myself 

Hope everyone else is doing ok xxx


----------



## FreyaRun

Spotting.  As in, hello AF spotting.  . So sad but trying to stay numb as I'm at work.  I had convinced myself I felt pregnant this morning too, just as a kick in the gut.  God I don't want to cry at work.


----------



## Brownie250

Oh I'm so sorry Freyarun, sending you a huge hug xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Hugs Freyarun     Xxx


----------



## Moonaomimoo

Hey ladies really brief reply just had a mad last week and weekend so already want my bed but just to say I'm really thinking about you all I'm so desperate for you to get your BFP's.

You're all amazing and deserve your babies. 

Amoeba I feel your pain Hun. I want to test early but going to restrain not worth the upset if it's bfn but very tempting all the same.x.x


----------



## Moonaomimoo

Freyarun I'm so sorry somehow I managed to miss the last page when catching up! Hunni I'm truly sorry try not to give up hope until test days there are a number of reasons for bleeding but I do understand why you're worrying. Massive massive hugs to you chick. Look after yourself.

Welcome also prayingforababy the ladies on FF are so inspirational and very supportive I'm sure you'll fit in well on here love.x.x


----------



## rosie71

optimelle- I'm not 100% sure, but I think I read implantation is after 3-7 days of ET.

Amoeba1705-  I keep having a few moments of being positive , but as tommorow gets nearer, I'm getting so nervous I find it even harder. 

FreyaRun- I'm really sorry to hear that. I hope your doing ok. If it's just spotting, there could still be a chance I think. Send you some hugs   and   x

Moonaomimoo- Thanks   I hope things are going ok for you   x

Sorry if I've missed anyone, hope your all doing ok in your 2ww

I've got my test at 9.00 in the morning, starting to get nervous and I just want to get it over with.  I'm dreading it but trying to stay positive. I just want to say thanks to everyone on here for helping me through this. I hope you all have your dreams come true, because after  going through what you do with IVF you deserve it


----------



## Poppet76

So sorry Freya, I hope you took deep breaths and stayed calm till you found a quiet spot!  

I think my AF is coming too


----------



## FreyaRun

Thanks ladies!    Still just spotting but now cramping.  I'll test in the morning but I don't think there any hope.  I know others have spotted and BFP, but I don't think that's where I am.  

Poppet and Rosie...I've got it all crossed for you and am sooo hopeful for you tomorrow!!!  Big day!  Xoxoxo     

Moona, amoeba, brownie, thanks.  You are all so important and I think you each for your support  .  BFPs for each of you!!!

Goodnight...


----------



## Poppet76

Ah freyarun, sorry you're sure it's a bfn. My AF didn't arrive and I'm feeling nothing again. Been to clinic for my hcg blood test, they'll ring me at around 4.  I keep playing the 'no' conversation in my head so I don't cry to the nurse on the phone haha. I still have my fingers crossed for you and Rosie x


----------



## Amoeba1705

Poppet I bet 4pm can't come quick enough! Fc for a bfp for you  

Rosie I hope you got the result you wanted 

Freyarun how are you doing? 


Positive vibes to all you lovely ladies xx


----------



## FreyaRun

I can't breathe.  BFP!!!!  I just cant even think straight.  Omg!!!


----------



## Amoeba1705

Wow congratulations Freyarun 💜


----------



## Brownie250

Freyarun - congratulations!!!!


----------



## Moonaomimoo

OMG Freyarun that's amazing I'm genuinely  nearly crying for you this side of my laptop lol. See bleeding doesn't always mean bad so so happy for you.    

Hope the other ladies testing are ok I've got legs toes fingers eyes everything I can crossed for you.x.x


----------



## genkigirl

Yay Freya! That's fab news! Very happy for you. Wishing you a healthy 9 months. Please send some baby dust my way 😄 xx


----------



## Poppet76

Hey freyarun a massive congratulations to you, that's amazing news and I'm so happy for you. 

It's a bfn for me this time so I've got about 6 weeks till it's round 2!

How're you Rosie? X


----------



## Amoeba1705

Aww gutted for you poppet xxx


----------



## Roxy4

So many congratulations Freyrun, that's amazing news.

Poppet76, I'm so sorry.  Bring on round 2 for you.

I'm beginning to regret taking this first week off work, I think its making it so much harder.  After my EC on Wednesday and ET on Friday, today is the first day where I've felt slightly normal again.  I'm really light headedness in the morning when I first get up, plus I still feel bloated with some cramping. I'm still trying to remain positive, but just don't think I'm going to be a lucky as some of you girls.  My AF is due on Friday, so getting through the weekend is my next hurdle!  

xx


----------



## 100480

Hello, 

I'm just wondering if I can join this group please? My embryo transfer is booked for this Friday, 16th, and after having 2 failed FET's in the last year, I'm unbelievably stressed and nervous about the whole cycle this time round. 

Big congratulations for all the BFP's, and hugs for those with BFN's this time


----------



## Poppet76

Cheers everyone and welcome melissamummy 

It wasn't to be this time round. After not responding brilliantly to menopur they're going to try me on 4 vials next time. I live in hope xx


----------



## Moonaomimoo

Oh poppet I'm so sorry hun glad you're looking forward to the next round and staying positive and  I wish you all the luck for next time.

Roxy try not to think about it too much hun I know that very very hard to do but it's doing you no favours. If you're stressing go for a long walk or read a book listen to music, even hypnosis u can get free apps for it. I know it's not always going to work but even giving your body even a slight break might help.

Same to you Melissamummy you'll get there Hun. Welcome to this board and try to take any advice you can from these ladies they're fab.


----------



## Amoeba1705

Welcome Melissamummy  

Poppet it's good that they already have a plan to go by. Try to remain positive and be in a good headspace before embarking on round 2, I wish you every bit if luck with it xxx


----------



## Poppet76

Thank you everyone for your kind words. I never really imagined I'd have to go through IVF and I honestly, hand on heart am so glad my journey brought me to this forum filled with fabulous ladies who are always there to listen and say the right things. Thank you so much and I hope you all get the beautiful BFP you dream of xx


----------



## Moonaomimoo

Bloody hormones raging from clomid.....that just made me well up poppet. It's lovely that as down as you must be feeling you've said such lovely things to us.

I think so many of us take it for granted that we can just have a family when we want and in a lot of ppls cases if happens as easy as that but us women know differently. I really wish u all the luck in the world and u WILL get that BFP.x.x


----------



## optimelle

Freya: Honestly crying happy tears for you, so amazing!! Congrats!! xx


----------



## KeepCalmAndCarryOn

Hi Ladies 
Hope you are well - just joining in this thread - be nice to chat to other people going through same issues! 
Just wondered if anyone on Clomid - experienced a change in skin - I feel like a teenager - my face is spotty and itchy!!! 
Wishing you all baby dust! x


----------



## optimelle

I'm so sorry to hear your news Poppet, I'm glad you have a Round 2 though. Good to know you can try again, I know it's not easy though. I'm dreading our test next Wednesday but trying to be positive at the same time.

Have you heard of "The IVF Belief" CD? I'm trying to use that to stay calm during this time.

Thinking of you a lot, hang in there sweets xoxo


----------



## optimelle

I really don't know how everyone keeps all the posts straight, you are amazing, I'm sorry I can't do all the personals, I just don't have the time or the brain to go through all the posts.

I think we are waiting to hear from Rosie though

Good luck to everyone and baby dust to you as well! xoxox


----------



## Moonaomimoo

Hey keepcalm good luck with the 2ww hun really hope it doesn't send you cuckoo  

I'm on clomid and I thought I was very fortunate to not get symptoms. Haven't had any when I was taking it but felt the after effects with a bit of blurred vision and headaches but not too bad. Also I haven't had problems with my skin from the clomid. Just make sure it isn't a serious reaction and hopefully it'll calm when you finished this cycles for abit. If you're concerned id def talk to your consultant.x.x


----------



## FreyaRun

Poppet, so so so sorry love , you're so amazing and positive and you will get it!!  Love you dearly!  Xoxo

Rosie...any word?  On pins and needles for you!

Everyone else, you're all so amazing and supportive!  A deep deep thank you.  I honestly couldn't wait to get on here to tell you even before my mom  .  

Beta today was 255, I think that's high?  Idk.  I'm checking again on Thursday to see if it doubles.  He had me  start taking a baby aspirin.  If it doubles, he wants me to start daily Lovenox injections because I have a borderline antibody and we haven't rechecked it to see if it's real, so we have to assume it is.  God, I hope this is a sticky one  .  

Xoxo to all you ladies!  May there be BFPs for everyone!  
Welcome new ladies, this place is lovely and helps us keep our sanity!


----------



## prayingforbaby

So happy to read success stories with you ladies. So very happy to hear your news and jumping over hurdles that are put in front of you. Tonight I'm having a very emotional night. I even screamed at hubby and left the living room and came straight to the bedroom. As I type this I cry. I don't want sympathy, maybe a little empathy - which you already give enough already so need to reply. I just have to get it out and this is the safest place for me to do it. I am so stressed about not "delivering" if you will. It is in my nature to strive for excellence. I'm always in control and this is completely out of my control. I know many say they don't feel anything during the 2ww. I'm glad that is the case. Because my boobs have not changed, nothing. Nothing has changed at all. Except light cramping. And I just want to ball my eyes out. All I want is one small sign from God that this is going to work. That these little embie pictures that I'm looking at on my bedside table are trying their hardest to make it. That I will be a Mom to these beautiful little round circles on this stupid film of paper that the Dr. printed out and told me they're not perfect. Screw him! They're perfect to me. But to hear that is like icing on the cake of all the years of battle. Of course they're not perfect. How could they be? My body is a failure. Okay, I'll get off now because I'm a crying mess and I can't ruin anyone else's positive posts here. Maybe there's another room for sad people like me - I'll look. I am having a melt down and feel so alone. 

Good night all,
Shannon


----------



## gabiladybird

Hey Shannon,
Never ever say that you are a failure, there are lots and lots of issues that are beyond your control, if you think you are doing your best, then stuff everyone else! I felt like that at my first circle and was so depressed, it didn't matter what everyone else said. Then I went to a different clinic (i'm on my 2ww now as of yesterday and have been lurking for a few days) and they have identified some immune issues that can well be the cause of non-implantation. They've also managed to fertilise 3 eggs as opposed to having just 1 at the first cycle and i've had 2 put back in. I'm doing the best i can with healthy eating, acupuncture and relaxation cd which all helps.
Don't go symptom watching as it won't do you any good, a lot of women don't notice anything at all. 
Have a back-up plan! What happens if it doesn't work? (hope it will) Can you afford another cycle? What would you change? It is not very common for IVF to work at first cycle because there are so many intricacies to your body, things need fine-tuning and re-adjusting to make a better cycle next time. Think of it not as a failure but as something that will make you stronger and more positive and that it WILL work next time.
Don't write this cycle off just yet, try to stay calm and lots of positive thinking. Of course you can do it, it may just take you a bit longer than it takes others. It's not a failure, it's a learning curve. Lots of hugs and fingers crossed for you hun.


----------



## Shyeshye

Hi ladies, my ET should be the 19th.. Can I join please xxxx
Although my test date will be early February.xxxx 

Good luck everyone  
Congrats on all these lovely BFP 
To those that it hasn't worked for, please don't give us. XXXX


----------



## Amoeba1705

Prayingforbaby you are NOT a failure. The Ivf process is hard both physically and mentally and sometimes we need an outburst. Try to remain positive and visualise the little embies sticking xx    

Welcome gabiladybird, such wonderful words of support x 

Welcome shyeshye, your ET day is my test day  


Hope everyone is doing ok xxx


----------



## faithfullyhopeful

Hi ladies
How are you all? 
Freya fantastic news so so happy for you congratulations and here is to a wonderful 9 months. 

Poppet sorry to hear of your bfn. I know exactly how you're feeling. But let's dust ourselves off and get ready for cycle 2. We have to stay positive and believe it will happen for us. 

Prayingforbaby it is nerve wracking the 1st time round but mixed with believing it will work and happen. Stay positive and keep belief and stay calm if you can until test day. If on test day it is bfn like it was for me, yes it is gutting and upsetting but try and pick yourself up and mentally get into a positive mind set and get ready and prepare yourself and your body better for cycle 2. That's what I am in the process of doing. 

Ladies, since my bfn last Fri, which was a blow, my AF didn't really start properly til Sunday/Monday I met with my Dr on tues which I am not sure if was day 1, 2 or 3 of AF. Anyways she took a blood test for FSH abd AMH. My FSH mid Nov was borderline at 10.91, yesterday when the FSH came back it was 22.07 and I was shocked at how high it was and feel it must not be accurate what with having had all the injections and drugs gonal F menorahs gestone etc but I am even more down hearted about my chances of a baby with my eggs. 

Going to see her again on Sunday as get AMH result then too and also discuss why FSH doubled. I am also now going to not have any treatment this month to try and get all drugs out of system and try and get my tummy back to being flatter as it has ballooned and IDK why. Hope it's from the drugs. But I will show her my tummy too. Hope it's not that hyper ovary stimulation problem. 

I am feeling low but trying to make myself believe that it will happen and with my own eggs. I need to somehow increase the number of follicles I produce and increase the quality although last cycle I had 2 embies which were graded A but when I asked my dr what could have been reason for failure if it was implantation as they were good eggs grade A she said they were OK!! What can I do to make more than 2 follicles and make better eggs?? 

Some have taken baby aspirin to increase blood flow to uterus follies and had increase in number of follies hence eggs produced any advice on this

My hubby is concerned about the massive bloated tummy I have and the effect of all this ivf man made synthetic hormones etc on me and long term effect on health and doesn't like me testing and doing all these extra things like castor oil pack fertility yoga going overdrive on certain foods protein milk walnuts pineapple juice as he feels I am suddenly doing something starkly different to what my body is normally used to. In a nut shell he doesn't want me to read Google abd self medicate. 

However, what do you do ladies as what we want is that BFP and we want to do everything we can to make it happen. 

Even moreso now since my FSH has doubled to 22.07 which I can't get my head around. Can it increase doubling in just over a month? Or was it premature for my dr to test FSH & AMH on Tuesday when I just got my BFN last Fri and went through cycle 1 of IVF from 10/12-9/1?? 

Any advice or comments welcome. 

And to all the ladies good luck and fingers crossed and praying for BFP for you all. 

Xxx


----------



## rosie71

Freya- Congratulations, I'm really pleased after what happened x

Poppet- I'm really sorry to hear that, I'm glad to see you are being positive though after that, towards your next try.

I hope everyone else is doing ok, sorry I couldn't read them all,I'm not thinking straight really. I had bad news it didn't work again, another bfn. I'm in a void of nothing apart from being upset and angry, and trying to get back to life again. I could go on, but I wouldn't have room. But I know you will all understand how I'm feeling at the moment.


----------



## Amoeba1705

Aww gutted for you Rosie xx


----------



## Moonaomimoo

Sorry I'm going to be brief here ladies. Just a quick one to say how sorry I am for you ladies with the bfns and other problems going off. I can't imagine how you feel and really hope you're ok. Sending lots of big hugs  

Welcome to all new ladies got everything crossed for your positives and Freya that sounds like a Freya number for your first beta result hope it doubles.x.x


----------



## Poppet76

So sorry Rosie, I know exactly what you're going through and I'm right there with you! After seeing the positive yesterday, today is a totally different story. The tears have arrived and probably accompany my AF with all it's raging hormones. 

I'm definitely feeling like life has dealt me a very poor hand right now. All I can say is how sorry I am for your news and I feel your pain with you xxx


----------



## lil stephy

Hey ladies Just wondered if I could I join u guys, I've just had my FET and today I had 1 very beautiful hatching blast transferred so now I'm on that dreaded wait and Altho I've been through this b4 I can't remember wot I'm ment to b doing it taking ect :-/ I really hope this one is a sticky one for us.

I'm so sorry to those of u that have has bad news trust me I now exactly how u feel and I prey u get ur dreams 

And congrats to the ladies that have had the best news and hope u have happy healthy pregnancys xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Welcome lil stephy positive vibes sent to your little embie   

Faithfully can't really give advice on whether the drugs could affect the hormone levels. Sending hugs  

AFM been having some cramping tonight AF due Friday but I never cramp before she arrives...she sneaks up on me, as have never had any sort of warning when she will arrive! Am hoping all is ok with my little embie and AF stays away.   this second week is killing me, it seems never ending!!


----------



## 100480

It's so nice to have somewhere to come and talk to women who understand what a journey this is. 

Prayingforbaby, as the other ladies have already said, I know it is so hard not to symptom watch trying to guess if it's worked or not, but it really does cause more stress and worry. When I had my BFP with ICSI in October 2012, I had absolutely no symptoms at all - physically, emotionally, mentally, anything! The most important thing is to try and relax  

Rosie, I'm so so sorry to hear your news. Try and take some time to yourself to come to terms with it, and stay upbeat that you will get there  

As for me, I was stressing enough about my ET on Friday, without the stress that came yesterday - breaking down on a main dual carriageway in rush hour, with my little girl in the back, with a possibly terminal car issue! Didn't really help my stress levels at all. I suppose one good thing is, I've been far too busy today making phone calls and visiting garages to really think about the transfer on Friday.

Big hello to all the other new ladies here, hope there's baby dust coming all our ways!


----------



## FreyaRun

Rosie and poppet, so gutted for you, I'm tearing up .  Take care of yourselves, sending you love and peace and happiness.  Xoxoxoxo.

Moona and amoeba...you're getting closer!  Just a few more sleeps . All is crossed, I'm like a pretzel! 

New ladies, welcome and best best best of luck!!

AFM, just still shocked.  Fingers crossed everything looks okay tomorrow  , then to start injections to hopefully keep from mc.  Xoxo


----------



## gabiladybird

Hello ladies, hope you don't mind me joining you. I've just started my 2ww and testing on the 25th. So far I've been fairly positive and upbeat as I could feel some discomfort in my tummy. It's all gone today, maybe it was just from the ET but I can't shake the feeling that somethings gone wrong. I know you're unlikely to feel anything so early on (2 days after ET) but one can't help symptom watching... I need to go back to work to take my mind off it. Has anyone had similar experience? 
Amoeba - I've read a lot of stories where ladies had severe cramping before getting their BFP. I take it you're on progesterone supplements so shouldnt be getting AF while you're on them. Best of luck and fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Amoeba1705

Thanks gabiladybird. I know the pessaries should keep AF away and they did when used to program my cycle last year but I know of others that had AF whilst on them so the worry is always there. I certainly hope the cramps will lead to a bfp, with my poorly embie


----------



## lil stephy

Good luck ladies I no this 2ww can b hell but try to stay positive u just never know, some people get loads of symptoms when others get nothing at all and yet both get the same outcome so try not to think about it (easier said then done) positive and happy thoughts r best


----------



## Amoeba1705

Well cramps have settled today and just had another lovely lunch date with the husband


----------



## gabiladybird

That's great news Amoeba, very reassuring. Not long to go for you now....


----------



## Moonaomimoo

Hi lil stephy and gabiladybird. Welcome to the madness and stress of the 2ww forum lol. Really wish you all the best during your time and sending lots of positivity.

Melissamummy that sounds like a right nightmare hope you're ok Hun. Not what you need atm!!

Amoeba glad the cramps have stopped for you chick so so close now really hope it's a positive outcome for you.

Freyarun how's today gone? Hoping so much that them levels have increased.

Afm I'm starting to get itchy now. Was doing so well for the first few days and felt very calm but starting to read in to it too much atm. With my chemical I had symptoms by now and I know it's diff for everyone and not all are the same anyway but just in a mood and thinking the worst. Fed up now.

Hope everyone else on this thread are doing it ok.x.x


----------



## Amoeba1705

Thanks moonaomimoo, it's not long til I test but it seems like a long way off. I am trying not to compare to last cycle but by this time in the 2ww the heartburn had started, but no sign of it...I know every pregnancy is different which is what I keep drumming into my head and that it can still be a bfp on Monday.  

Freyarun how did that beta test go today?  

Melissamummy good luck for tomorrow


----------



## 100480

Hi Gabiladybird, you're one day ahead of me with your ET and OTD - good luck!

Good news today - the garage managed to somehow work their magic and fix the car! So at least that stress is over with and we haven't got to worry about getting a new car - that's the last thing we need financially with this treatment too!

Means I can focus on my ET tomorrow now. Worst part is definitely waiting to hear if 1 has managed to thaw ok. I'll be jumping everytime my phone makes a noise tomorrow morning, thinking it's the clinic! LO seems to be coming down with yet another bug but I hope we get a reasonable night's sleep and don't feel shattered tomorrow


----------



## Moonaomimoo

Amoeba that's exactly how I feel so I can completely relate Hun. It's an awful feeling isn't it and just makes you feel down and out but I'm sure it'll be fine I have everything crossed for you chick and will be thinking of you loads on Monday.

Melissamummy glad the cars fixed. I'll be thinking of you Hun tomorrow and really hope the little one managed to thaw properly. Try your best to relax.x.x


----------



## prayingforbaby

Gosh I love you guys! Thank you soooooooo much for the comments and support. And I know you're all right. Today is a much better day. I had some really good news come my way with my business and I'm staying focused with that. But I will say, last night was VERY odd. I have had cervical mucus through all of this. I know it's normal while going through treatment, but last night I sat on the toilet and instantly felt like a blood clot fell out. I quickly looked and it was so much chalky white/cream colored discharge (I know TMI... but really by now we should have no TMI's between any of us - ha!). Anyway, then I wiped and it was all over. I've never had discharge like this. This type of consistency. It was like looking at dried out cottage cheese (ick that sounds gross). There was no odor, nothing. I think it was my progesterone suppository. Strange thing is, I've been taking these darn things for what feels like eternity and that has never happened. And it's not like there was any interference (ie. bding or anything - total abstinence yesterday). Just strange. But, today no signs. Boobs a little full. I'm moving them out of the way so I can type this. Ha! But I did change my estradiol vivele patches yesterday so that could probably be the contributing factor of a lot of things. Anyway, I'm going to nap on the couch. It's currently 12:45pm here in Alaska. Great time for an afternoon nap. Then back up to work, then make dinner. Tomorrow I have 3 very important meetings that are going to require me to be very alert as I'm the presenter. Ahhh!!!  Last night I had a good cry session with my best friend and future Father of my children. And like he told me, if this doesn't work this time, we will try and try until it does. He assured me that the way we do things are unconventional and we are doers! We will get there like we do with everything else. I'm so lucky to have him, ladies. And I'm so lucky to now have you all. I've read everyone's updates and it sounds like everyone is doing well and lots going on tomorrow with ETs (Melissamummy) and Moonaomimoo you sound like I did yesterday. If you're feeling different symptoms or lack there of than you had when you had your chemical - maybe that's a good thing? I would think anything that is different than the way it didn't work last time is good news  I'm thinking of you and sending you hugs. Thank you Faithfully for your kind words. Rosie my heart breaks for you but your perseverance is so admirable! Never LEAVE this forum! You are a rock.  And thank you so much Gabilady. Your post was so sincere and you're right... this is my body getting itself primed for the big game (if BFN on Monday). I'll just be better equipped next time.  Love to you all! xoxo


----------



## rosie71

Thankyou everyone for your comments. I was having another really bad day today mainly emotionally. But in the past few hours I'm feeling abit better. I went for a long walk a few hours ago which seemed to help. I'm still waiting for af, I hope it comes soon and is quick. I still keep having a few times where something triggers a memory of these past few months and it reminds me whats happened. It's just like when someones died. 

Poppet- How are you today? I think we are probably going through similar things.  x

lil stephy- I hope your 2ww goes ok and you get some good news   x 

Amoeba1705- I think the 2nd week is probaly worse sometimes. I hope you have some good news too   x

gabiladybird- good luck with your 2ww.   x

melissamummy I hope your transfer goes ok.   x

Freya- good luck for tommorow   x

Moonaomimoo-hope everything goes ok for you   x

Hope everyone else ok, if I've missed anyone.


----------



## Moonaomimoo

Prayingforababy I thought that message was lovely. I appreciate the ladies on here like you do and find it such a great place to just rant/get advice etc. I'm so glad you're feeling better but never experienced what you've just had so couldn't really say much on that (bye it's never tmi you're right) but I also think it's fab that you've got such a supportive partner. Mines a typical silent type he'll hug me run me baths etc but doesn't talk or show emotion lol. Maybe I'm the ying to his yang lol. Anyway stay positive sweetie and I wish u all the best. I agree about the chemical thoughakes sense that as that little one didn't work out maybe the less signs the better lol.

Thanks Rosie glad you're feeling a bit better too. Walks are great for having time to yourself think things through and hopefully relax you. I have two dogs so they keep me out for hours lost in my own thoughts.x.x


----------



## rosie71

prayingforbaby- Thanks for your comment it means alot    I think the white stuff you had could be the pessery. I sometimes had alot come out.   I hope everything goes ok on monday   x


----------



## rosie71

Moonaomimoo- my boyfriends the same, he's the complete opposite to me,   Yes having dogs are a help. I have to borrow my sisters at the moment but hoping to get my own soon xx


----------



## 100480

Thank you all so much for your kind wishes and good luck. My partner is kind of the same as some of yours sound - he's very supportive but also one of the quiet ones and I don't think he likes to talk too much about our treatment because I go over the same things over and over, and obviously whatever will be, will be..

I'm feeling wide awake but am forcing myself to go off to bed shortly so I feel as refreshed as I can tomorrow. Will update on here once I've hopefully had a transfer


----------



## FreyaRun

Hi ladies!  Short one because I'm about to fall asleep...but I did catch up and a, thinking of you all!

Prayingforababy...is it possible you have a yeast infection? Are you itchy and irritated down yonder?  That's the only thing I could think of...but I bet it's the presseriea too like others have said...or maybe some cervical mucous became dislodged?  Try not to worry!  

My betas doubled!!  From 255 to 685  .  I have a scan scheduled feb 3.  But I did have to start injections of Lovenox (blood thinner) today, which I'm obviously totally willing to do but doggone it burned.  Fingers crossed for everyone!!!  Xoxo!


----------



## Amoeba1705

Great news Freyarun xxx


----------



## Moonaomimoo

Freya that's fantastic I'm so happy for you hunni n like you say minor thing to do when it means you're PREGNANTTTT. Good luck for the next 9 months sweetie.x.x


----------



## lil stephy

Morning ladies 

Freya that is brilliant and congrats  in on ckexaine which is also a blood thinner and ouch it stings lol also bruises badly but if it means ur pregnant then u can cope wiv anything  

It's really hard to reply to everyone on me fone cz not easy to go bac to c wots been written but I have ready and ur all amazing strong women and u all sound like u have great support wiv ur partners/hubby's mine is also the kinda silent type and dogs def help also there great cuddlers when u need it  
Also I have my 3yr old and she is a great distraction and the day of my et she was wiv her grandma and when she came home in the evening (they let me come home and rest) and we was snuggling down to bed she kissed my belly awwww it was the sweetest thing ever, she has told me she wants a brother aswell lol 

Anyways good luck for the et today (dam can't c the name) 

And good luck for all the 2ww ladies x


----------



## 100480

Freya that's amazing news, such a big congratulations - enjoy your 9 months and take plenty of bump pix!

Well I'm sat here driving myself crazy, checking my phone for signal or a missed call every minute!   thinking "I'm certain my old clinic called me by now to say how well the embryo defrosted, what happens if the first 1 or 2 didn't defrost ok.." Don't think it helped that I didn't get the refreshing night's sleep that I really, really needed. Was up with my LG at half 1 being sick again. 

Fingers crossed the clinic calls soon..


----------



## lil stephy

Melissamummy I would give them a call to put ur mind at rest x


----------



## Amoeba1705

Melissummy can you phone your clinic and ask, it will put your mind at rest x


----------



## 100480

I did give them a call and had to wait for a call back for 20 mins - longest 20 mins ever! She said they are still in the process of thawing the first embryo, she didn't sound too hopeful for it yet she said 90% of the cells were still intact at that point - surely that's a great number?! After half hour, just had a second call, saying that the embryo is very active - expanding and collapsing several times as they would expect at this stage (I didn't know they collapsed again once expanded?!), so transfer booked in for 2pm   feeling more relaxed now that we have 2 more frosties left incase we need another cycle. Think I was worried about losing them all, as we can no way afford to go through a fresh cycle again. Thanks all for the well wishes, roll on 2pm!!


----------



## Amoeba1705

Great news Melissamummy   good luck for 2pm xx


AFM feeling a bit rough today. My parents have both told me I look peaky. Hardly slept last night and feel a bit nauseous. Think I am worrying as today is when AF due and test day still 3 days away   hopefully things will go to plan


----------



## Moonaomimoo

Melissamummy that's fantastic news so glad your little one is fighting already and hope the rest goes to plan. Thinking of you.

Amoeba they sound like positive signs hun if you're feeling nauseous and today is normal AF day? Are you have your beta done on Monday? Are you not 'allowed' to test as such with a hpt? Either way hope you're ok and praying AF doesn't show for you.x.x


----------



## Amoeba1705

Moonaomimoo my clinic use hpt not beta anyway, ( only use beta if get bfn and haven't started bleeding...or to verify miscarriage as they did last time with me) they supply you with the hpt. I have been tempted to test early but am scared I get a bfn! Signs have been positive with the cramps, low blood sugars and now nausea...fingers crossed xx


----------



## gabiladybird

Hello ladies, how are you all keeping? Sane..?  
Amoeba - i would take that as good sign but i know how easy it is to read things into situations. I sincerely hope your dream will come true when you test on Monday. 
Lil Stephy - i'm on clexane too, twice a day plus gestone injections, ooh, they're scary big needles. Plus aspirin and now thyroxine. Nothing like being pumped full of drugs.
Melissamummy - good luck for your FET at 2 pm. It sounds like your little frostie is ready and eager.  
Everyone else, good luck with the 2ww.


----------



## lil stephy

Melissamummy hipe all had gone well bless ya and now u can relax and let ur bubba snuggle in 

Gabiladybird wow ur on loads 2, feel for u being on 2 clexaines a day and the big one for gestone. 
I'm on 3x progynova tabs a day, 1 clexaine, 1asprin, 2am & 2pm cyclogest (bum bullets) and 4x steroid tabs every am but I'm willing to do wots needed if it means I will get another miracle x


----------



## 100480

Hey ladies, now home from the transfer and I'm not feeling too upbeat. Feeling more confused if anything - I don't know if any of you ladies can help.

Firstly, when I got there, the embryologist said how the embryo has hatched completely out of it's shell already but that's ok. Yet my old clinic said that before transfer, the embryo may be completely unhatched or partially hatching but mustn't been fully hatched. Has anyone else heard about this? I thought the embryo hatched out of it's shell and burrowed straight into the lining, so maybe this is why the embryo shouldn't be fully hatched pre-transfer?

Secondly, I had a day 5 blastocyst transfer so OTD should be 10/11 days from today, which would be Monday 26th - yet they've made it longer as my OTD is Friday 30th Jan. Does anyone know why this may be? I moved my blastocysts from another clinic so I wonder if my new clinic have given me longer to test day incase they were wrongly told my embryos are day 5? I don't know..

Also my clinic has stated no intercourse, swimming or baths - my old clinic said I could do everything just as normal, just take it a bit easier. What advice were you all given by your clinics? Any help welcome! As I was quite upbeat going in for the transfer, but now feeling like it's going downhill already..


----------



## lil stephy

I'm sure they wouldn't of transfered if there was no hope Hun so try keep positive, did u ask them about ur worrys? I would ring them if not just to get piece of mind. 
Otherwise I'm not really much help I'm afraid :-/ 
the test dates r confusing, I had my et Wednesday just gone and my test day is next wk I don't think that's long enough tbh but they seem to think it is so we will c, but the longer the better I say least it give it embie a really good chance to get nice and snug for u 
Fingers crossed for u Hun xx


----------



## 100480

Yeah I did ask them and they just said several times it's 'ok' or 'should be ok' - not particularly confidence boosting! 
From what I know with my past transfers, you count 14 days from 'conception' regarding testing - just like a natural pregnancy. So if you're embryo was a day 3 when transferred, your test day will be approx. 12 days later. And with a day 5 blastocyst at transfer, test day should be about 10 days later, so 14 days is much longer to wait than should be necessary.. I know waiting longer will give a quicker, stronger positive if it happens but I thought waiting 10 days to test was awful - I always tested early! I will probably test on what would be my OTD had I had this transfer done at my old clinic, which would be Mon 26th xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Melissamummy think clinics all have different times for test date. Today is exactly 2 weeks since ec (classed as conception)  but I don't test until Monday which will be 14days after a 3day transfer (so 17days after conception) Last time I had a 2 day transfer and test date was 14 days from transfer not 14 days from collection. 
I was also told no swimming, no baths and no intercourse during these 2 weeks


----------



## gabiladybird

Melissamummy, I was told EC was day 0 and I have my OTD 14 days from d1. Yes, I was told no baths, swim or intercourse. Plenty of milk and protein plus medication. Good luck x


----------



## 100480

Thanks Amoeba for the info - I just assumed it would be the same testing timescales for all clinics as the process is still the same after the ET. Yes Gabiladybird, that's what my old clinic's protocol was, and I know that 10 days after ET is more than long enough with my embryos and with all my past treatments to get a positive, so don't think I stand any chance of holding out longer than the 26th before testing!

Well I was also really worried about the fact my blastocyst was completely hatched before transfer, but have done some reading about ladies with successful pregnancies in the same situation, and I've had lots of cramping and twinges this evening so hopefully something is happening


----------



## FreyaRun

Melissamummy....oh, I'm excited for you!!  I know you're worried, but they are the pros, so all we can do it trust and love and take gentle kind care of yourself!  Xoxo

Amoeba...AF is due today?  Any sign?  Fingers crossed!!!   Can't wait to hear on Monday!

Moona... you're next!!!  The 19th I think?  Everything is crossed .  Xoxo

Everyone else....good luck!  You all sound like you're doing well !  Xoxo


----------



## Amoeba1705

Freyarun AF was due yesterday (16th) no sign of it yet, but the pessaries should keep it away anyway. Monday can't come quick enough!  How are you doing? 

Melissamummy there are positives to having a hatched blast transferred, so keep positive


----------



## Moonaomimoo

Hi Melissamummy hope you're ok and try not to worry I didn't comment yesterday because I don't know much about it so didn't really have any advice but from what you and the others have said it sounds like a positive thing so here goes the dreaded wait hunni. Good luck.

Amoeba still no sign of AF today? Really hope not love and hope it's because there's a little baby developing not just the pessaries.

Freya thanks for thinking of me love. My temp is still raised for now and I couldn't stop peeing yesterday. Every drink I had I went to the toilet. I want to take this as a positive sign but I know what that ended in last time. Test day is the 20th and it couldn't come quick enough now I'm started to get impatient and then I get annoyed at myself for being anxious. Lol. Complete vicious circle.

Hello to gabiladybird lil stephy and Rosie and anyone else if I've missed you sorry. Hope you're all doing well and finding ways to stay relaxed.x.x


----------



## Amoeba1705

Moonaomimoo I certainly hope it's not arrived because I am pregnant and it's not the pessaries keeping it at bay. If get bfn Monday and no AF clinic will do a beta test which is more accurate than the hpt.  Please let it be a bfp  

I feel so different this time and am afraid to say don't feel pregnant   I still talk to the little embie several times a day and suppose I have had positive signs but I just don't feel it this time.


----------



## Moonaomimoo

Got everything crossed for you amoeba, maybe it's a good thing you don't feel it maybe baby is just snuggling in. Stay positive hunni not all are the same and it could be a positive sign that your body is adjusting naturally to let this little one stick. 

Bet you're wishing this weekend away.x.x


----------



## 100480

Thanks for your comments all. I'm feeling more upbeat this morning! I was just so worried about having a fully hatched blastocyst transferred as it seems to be quite a rare occurrence. I was thinking "if it's a good thing, why don't they let all blastocysts fully hatch before transfer?!" But at least I know that it's fully out of it's zonae now so able to continue developing   I read that hatched blastocysts will try to implant pretty much immediately, so I'm hoping that the cramps and twinges I got yesterday evening are a positive sign.

Amoeba and Moona, not long now until your test days - you've done so well holding out from testing . I'm not that strong!

FreyaRun, how are you feeling? And do you have a date for a scan yet? (Sorry if you've already said - I haven't had a chance to thoroughly read some of the previous pages!) Xx


----------



## Baby_Doodle7584

Hi Everyone,

I am now in the 2ww phase having had 2 embryos transferred this morning.   
As of yesterday we had 7 embryos with 2 transferred this morning & 1 frozen.  The lab have decided not to freeze the other 4 yet so I will know next Tuesday how many of those 4 are still viable & can be frozen.
I started taking Progesterone the night of 14/01, 1 tablet, twice a day & will continue until at least OTD on 31/01.  If BFP will continue until the 12th week (fingers crossed).  This morning before the transfer I started on 2 tablets of Spasfon to stop the uterus from contracting and have to continue with this for 3 days taking 2 tablets in the morning, afternoon & evening.  And finally, folic acid which I started months ago 
Good luck to everyone still in the 2ww & congrats to all those with BFP's .

Baby_D


----------



## Amoeba1705

Welcome baby_d the ladies on here are a great support during the madness of the 2ww!   Xx


----------



## Moonaomimoo

Melissamummy I'm glad you're feeling more positive today Hun I think us the lack if not knowing that makes these processes so hard but glad you did your research and feel better about it all. So officially having to wait and see now. Good luck sweetie.

Welcome baby_doodle. Do you feel like you're rattling with all them tablets? Lol be worth it if you get the best result of a BFP. Good luck love everything crossed for you.

I'm feeling calmer today and feel my body wants me to be pregnant and is giving me a couple of signs but still dreading a bfn. I'm already at the end of my tether with this stuff and all the waiting and I've still not got on to much treatment yet only on my second cycle.x.x


----------



## 100480

Welcome baby_doodle, you're a day behind me! Seems like such a long way away to our test days, doesn't it?!

Keep thinking positive Moona, not too much longer of not knowing for you now darling 

I feel sorry for my partner today. I started the day quite happy and relaxed, but by afternoon time, I was just snapping at him for pretty much no reason! He's had the patience of a saint today, bless him! Must try and stop thinking about the test day every single minute, so maybe I can actually relax a little..!


----------



## prayingforbaby

Thanks ladies! I read everyone one of your messages. I'm about to take a late nap... but I have something on my mind that you may be able to help with. On the day of testing (8am Monday). Will I find out right then? Or will they call later? Haven't thought that far and now it's less than 2 days away. Thanks lovies. xoxoxoxo,

Shannon


----------



## Amoeba1705

Prayingforbaby if it is a beta test then am certain they will have to phone you later in the day. I have to use an hpt on Monday so will know straight away!


----------



## prayingforbaby

Thanks Amobeba. It's blood work so assume yes Beta. Totally fine because I have a lot of meetings to keep me busy thru the day. We will see. I keep saying I don't have symptoms. I'm fairly certain I don't and that it's the progesterone. I'm trying to stay positive but I am setting myself up for the chance of bad news at which point I will just spend the evening with my love in his arms. Welcome all the newbies and how did our other testers do? I need to go back and read because I see dates of the 14th and 17th so I need baby news!!!!! Love to you all. Xoxo


----------



## Amoeba1705

Know what you mean about symptoms or lack of and trying to stay positive but setting up for a negative....exactly how I am feeling!


----------



## gabiladybird

Morning ladies, can I have a little rant please? I was doing really well with my positive thinking but my other half is driving me crazy with his unreasonable behaviour. I have an 8 yr old so I can't sit still all day, although I haven't done housework or shopping for a couple of weeks now. Ok, that I can live with... We had a row the other day as he wouldn't let me carry a board game upstairs and then again yesterday because I went outside with my son to make a snow ball. I didnt bend down or run around, it was as strenuous as opening a letter. He went mad telling me I'm jeopardising it all, he's put so much money into this. And of course it's all about the money because I like looking like a pin cushion and having drugs circulating in my body. He can have a glass of scotch and have a lovely hot bath, what do I get? Glass of milk and a luke warm shower... I know he's caring and is trying to watch out for me but it's getting too much now and it's destroying my positive attitude. I know how important it is to have support during ivf but he's taking it too far and he's doing more harm then good. One more week to go, I don't know how I'm going to get through it, luckily I'm back at work (he's not happy about that either) so I can switch off and do my own things for as few hours. Sorry ladies, I had to get it out of my system xx


----------



## Moonaomimoo

Morning everyone

Prayingforababy, when I had beta they waited till the next day to let me know and I was ringing them all bloody day and found at 5pm at night. As it was a chemical when they repeated my bloods funnily enough they told me within about 4 hours! It does depend on how much work the labs have on on the day but usually you can find out by the end of the day you have it taken.

Amoeba how you doing? Hoping AF is still keeping at bay.

Gabiladybird rant away hunni that's what we are here for Hun. It's such a stressful/emotional time and partners are great at hiding how they're feeling and then showing it in a crappy way at a later date. I call my hubby bipolar as one minute he'll be fine then he's like a stroppy teenager. He obviously does care about you but I'd wait till he's calmed down more and try to explain to him how you feel. If he's like my hubby he prob won't listen and will get ratty again but worth a try. Really hope you're ok Hun stay positive. Thinking about you.

Afm ran to the toilet this morning so I didn't use a hpt too early. I'm total opposite this week to the first week! Not long now but I just feel abit down and out. Getting very mild twinges on my right side and just praying it's a sign of implantation rather than pms but who knows. Off to work in abit so hopefully I'll be distracted. Temp stil raised still peeing loads.x.x


----------



## Moonaomimoo

Got my days wrong...otd is 21st another day to wait


----------



## lil stephy

Morning ladies I'm feeling a lil nervous as I've been having back ache since yesterday started on the left side then when in bed it moved to the right and now is back on my left :-( and I'm worried because my last 2 attempts I had backache and had 2 chemical pregnancys :-/ y can't things b easy hey


----------



## 100480

Prayingforababy and Moona, you're both so close now. I know it's sensible to be a bit prepared for the worst, but try to stay positive too. Remember AF symptoms are the same as preg symtoms, and if you're having no symptoms (like I did with my little girl) you can of course still be pregnant =).

Lil Stephy - if you had it before whenever you had positives, it sounds to me like that is just one pregnancy symptom that your body has each time. I wouldn't take it to mean it's another chemical.

Gabiladybird, my partner was like that yesterday evening - barely let me hold our 18 month old or change her nappy. Then in the evening he changed, wanting me to be going into the kitchen to fetch him drinks and food! The main advice after ET is to take it a bit easier, but continue with normal life. If you look on Google, you'll see a study done where it seems to prove with success rates that returning to normal activities is better than anything such as bed rest, as it allows normal fluctuations of blood flow, heart rate etc which the embryo has to get used to to stick anyway. After ET of my daughter in 2012, I had no option but to go back to work on night shift that same day, standing in a factory for 8 hours bending and lifting boxes (not too heavy but not feather light either) and the pregnancy was absolutely perfect. Try telling him you need to relax and do things to take your mind off the 2ww, and him fussing is stressing you out.


----------



## Amoeba1705

Moonaomimoo AF is still at bay, no signs of it coming. Am ever hopeful for a bfp tomorrow but there is a part of me that is prepared for a bfn.  

Lil stephy it could be a pregnancy sign if you've had it before but not necessarily a chemical pregnancy, or it could be from the ec/et I wouldn't fret too much x  

Gabiladybird rant away that's why we are here. I am only allowed to make drinks and my own breakfast otherwise everything pretty much gets done for me. My family joke that I don't move off my chair much but then whenever I offer to do something I get told to sit down. There is no animosity between any of us and they are quite used to my mood swings etc and know I am a bit more worried this time after a m/c last time.  The clinic I attend recommend 3-4 days off work if you can but to keep active and busy... But to take it easy and not lift anything heavy etc.

AFM only one more sleep until I do the hpt, was very tempted this morning but resisted it. I am a bit more bloated than other days and there is a definite fullness that can be felt just above the pubic area (tmi) although that could be due to the progesterone and that AF was due on Friday so lining will be very thick after 15 days of oestrogen tablets...but I don't feel like I'm pregnant..probably the part of my brain that is not wanted the disappointment taking over...guess what will be will be!


----------



## optimelle

Three days to go for me, I knew the weekend would be easier with hubby around and weekends are just generally easier anyway aren't they? But still, can't wait for Wednesday! I'm so sorry some of your clinics don't get back to you right away, my clinic will actually make a phone appointment for me so hubby and I can be together when they call.

I was absolutely determined not to symptom spot this time and I was doing quite well, but last night I did feel a twinge of pain near/behind my belly button, felt like I needed to pee but didn't. Also, my sense of smell is always good, but it seems to be a little bit stronger right now and I don't know if that's psychosomatic or not, ugh!

I reread the FAQ at the beginning of this forum and found it quite useful! Reading it reminds you that everyone and every pregnancy is different!!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=87948.0

Good luck everyone. Thinking of you and your journey.


----------



## gabiladybird

Thank you ladies, I'm feeling much better now, I've told my other half that he just has to trust me that I'll do the best I can for the embies. 
Amoeba - Fingers crossed for you for tmrw's test, please give us some positive news. 
Melissamummy - I'm only allowed light duties in the house, which I don't mind but I'd like to do a little walk each day to get the circulation going and not just sit and fall asleep, like I've been doing. I may have a problem keeping awake at work tomorrow. 
Everyone else who'a testing soon, stay positive, I do hope you'll get your BFPs.


----------



## Amoeba1705

Gabiladybird I certainly hope I can give positive news tomorrow ☺


----------



## 100480

Gabiladybird, I'm sure a gentle walk will do you the world of good  

Amoeba, best best best of luck for tomorrow!  Xx


----------



## FreyaRun

Good luck in the next few days testers!!  Fingers crosses!!  Xoxo


----------



## lil stephy

Yes good luck to all the testers in the next few days praying u all have great news xxx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Think it's all over...sorry for this bit (tmi) but when wiping last few times there has been a definite pink tinge, nothing on the pad I'm wearing or in toilet bowl...yet...and I can't stop peeing!!


----------



## lil stephy

Anoeba that don't sound like the end to me Hun try and keep positive til u test but peeing is a great sign and also tinge of pink is also a good sign of implantation x


----------



## Amoeba1705

I only hope you're right lil stephy x


----------



## gabiladybird

Amoeba - spotting is very common. I've read about ladies who had cramps and bleeding and still, they tested positive. It can happen but you shouldn't come on while on progesterone supplements. Only a few more hours, don't give up hope yet.


----------



## Little Rie

Evening ladies, mind if I join you as we are in the 2ww phase. 


We had a FET on Friday (16/01/15) and our OTD is the 29th Jan. 
We're excited to be PUPO with twins (lol, we had 2 transferred) but at the same time we're anxious as our first cycle in June/July ended with a BFN. 


DH is doing a wonderful job with the Gestone injections, although only 6 injections in they are becoming sore and my beautiful bottom is becoming bruised! He's away for work for 2 nights this during this coming week, but thankfully I've managed to convince a friend to look and stab at my increasingly bruising bum


----------



## Amoeba1705

Welcome little rie and welcome to the pupo club


----------



## prayingforbaby

Oh my Amoeba1705! No....... you're fine. I feel it. You're okay. Did you call the doc yet?   I'm thinking of you all day! Tomorrow can't come soon enough for me. I want to run to the store and grab a HPT but I won't do it. I'm afraid. I can't have the bad news. I'm way to scared. I'll just wait for blood work tomorrow. Please everyone pray for us tonight. We really need it. I'm so scared. Sorry for this post to be all about me. I don't intend that. I love and pray for each and everyone of you daily. I am just sooooo scared. I have cramps right now. Like I've said this whole 2ww. But that's all. This morning I woke up with sore breast where when I rolled over on the bed they hurt. They're a little better now. Or a lot better actually. Now they are only sore if I actually touch them. And they're fuller. I think my body doesn't know what the heck is happening. It wants to start AF I think... but these suppositories aren't playing nice with her. Haha! I'm glad about that. Anyway, I will go in tomorrow morning and report as soon as I hear the news. Either way, I will not give up hope. We have frosties so... we'll just keep on going. I'm setting myself up for a 50/50 feel good/sad day. Shower, couch and movies all day today. I'll be on and off because this forum will probably be the only thing to keep me sane today while my hunny watches his football all day. Love to you ladies! - Shannon


----------



## Moonaomimoo

Welcome little rie hoping this is the month for you Hun got everything crossed. Glad hubby is doing a good job and hope your beautiful bottom returns to normal asap lol 😝

Amoeba I'm so sorry to hear of your concerns with the bleeding but like the ladies said you just don't know could be a bit of implantation blood. I really hope so for you chick I know the wait has been so slow but so so close now!

Hope all you other ladies are feeling ok. I'm testing on the same day as you now optimelle so will be thinking of you love.

Prayingforababy (Shannon) 😀 I understand how you feel but you've done well to wait for the beta test tomo and of course I will pray and keep everything crossed for both yours and amoebas BFP's. The beta at least will tell you for def. Sending lots of love to you both.

Afm confidence taken another plummet as I've stopped needing to wee all the time and sorry again tmi coming but I've had like a 'blob' of tacky cervical mucus in my pants which doesn't seem right but again just got to wait and see I guess but def not making the wait any easier.x.x


----------



## Amoeba1705

Prayingforbaby I haven't phoned doc am just going to wait and see what happens. I have to do a hpt first thing and contact clinic between 830-9 with the result. Your signs all look positive and we've done well not to test early. Try to remain positive   

Moonaomimoo so far blood only there when wipe and only slightly pink tinge, been like that since about 4pm. I know the    pessaries should hold off AF but if this was her starting it never starts like this, so maybe you lovely ladies are right and it could be implantation bleeding. Suppose will find out tomorrow! Not sure about the cervical mucus and what that means but is it not just remains of pessaries/gel (not sure what you're using)? Try to hang in there and remain positive you've not much longer to go   

Thanks for the support this evening ladies it has been very much appreciated and will let you all know the result tomorrow xx


----------



## prayingforbaby

Thank you Moon. Oh Amoeba I feel so much for you....... I can't imagine the thoughts right now. Ugh, is there any way you can take a rest for a bit and sleep? I have just found that sleeping is my saving grace through this whole 2ww. I just want it over. It will be by tomorrow at noon. You are all right -- we've done as much as we can possibly do. Now we just pray that God will prevail and let us have the joys of motherhood that we so deserve. Love you all like sisters by now.   praying for us all.


----------



## Amoeba1705

Well it's a bfn with the hpt   now to wait a couple hours to phone clinic and I will probably need to go for a beta to verify as AF hasn't started


----------



## gabiladybird

Oh Amoeba, I can tell how sorry I am to hear, I was so hoping it'll be good news. Stay strong, thinking of you x


----------



## 100480

Oh Amoeba hunni, I'm absolutely heart broken for you. It's such a horrible journey we all have to go on. Such big hugs being sent your way xx


----------



## lil stephy

Amoeba I'm so so sorry sending u huge hugs xxx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Thanks for the support gabiladybird, lil stephy and melissamummy. Been to clinic for a beta test but it's just a formality and I know it's going to come back negative. But third time lucky....well it better be as its my last shot!!!


----------



## 100480

Well done on you Amoeba for being so positive, you're a very strong lady   xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

I wouldn't say i was strong, more determined than strong...age is against me as well as all my other issues  the bfn will probably hit later. I still have 2 weeks off work (my gp gave me 4 weeks) so got time to get into the right frame of mind before tackling the chaos of teaching around 130 different teenagers a week!!   

To make it even harder in the past 2 days, 2 friends have given birth, 1 has announced she is pregnant and I have another 2 friends due May and June....a bit like rubbing my nose in it... Although one of my friends did have Ivf with me, in my first cycle...although that is hard too as I should've been due at same time as her but miscarried....I must've done something wrong in a previous life!!!! 
Xx

Beta result = <1 so a definite negative!!


----------



## 100480

I think you're very strong - after my last cycles, with BFN and then a chemical, it took me days to even be able to think about how to move forward, the next cycle, etc. Enjoy your 2 weeks off, sounds like you're going to be very busy when you go back!

And you've done nothing wrong in a past life, sweetie! It's just the cruel luck of the draw, and unfortunately all of us on here drew the short straws. I can totally relate with regard to having your nose rubbed in it. One of my friends announced she was pregnant after we'd just originally been diagnosed with infertility, and now I'm on the 2ww, the same friend just announced yesterday that she's expecting twins! (Natural) Just seems so unfair how other people have it so easy and the timing..


----------



## gabiladybird

Hi Amoeba, what immune tests did you have? Cytokines and NK cells? Did you take any supplement such as q10, omega 3 and royal jelly? My clinic is really hot on immunes, everyone seems to have a problem!


----------



## Amoeba1705

All I know is They tested for antibodies, of which I have none despite having diseases that are typical autoimmune diseases. I take 5mg folic acid and adcal (vitd/vitc) as well as b12 injections. I don't take other supplements...I rattle enough!! X


----------



## Moonaomimoo

Amoeba I'm so so sorry love but I agree with the others you ARE strong. Not many people could go through what you've been through and still come out fighting you're amazing!! I'm truly sorry it hasn't worked. Take the time to think things over and come to terms with it before thinking about the next step.x.x


----------



## Amoeba1705

Thanks moonaomimoo. I have a review on 20th feb to discuss next cycle, which I think will be about Easter ☺ Xx


----------



## Shyeshye

hi ladies 

I'll be joining the wait tomorrow, with a 5 day transfer. Terrified, this is my last cycle now so I'm praying for a gorgeous bubba to complete our family.
 
I'm so sorry to read that some have got BFN! This journey is so tough and really does test us at all levels. 

Good luck to everyone waiting xxxxx

Quick question 
Do you need to wash with just water morning of ET? Is scented shower gel a no no?


----------



## Moonaomimoo

We are in for our follow up a couple of days before you amoeba so let us know how it all goes for you Hun. 

Good luck shyeshye. Hope the wait doesn't drive you as bonkers as it has done me. Sorry I don't know the answer to your question but I'm sure one of the other ladies will as soon enough. Everything crossed for you love.x.x


----------



## 100480

Welcome Shyeshye. My clinic said wash with normal soap or shower gel, but do not apply any deodorants or perfumes that smell strong. If your shower gel smells very strong, and it's one where the scent stays on your skin for hours, I would advise using a plain-ish one tomorrow just to be on the safe side   best of luck for your transfer, you're only a few days behind me x


----------



## prayingforbaby

Hi everyone new! Well no sleep last night but blood has been drawn. Will know in a few hours. Don't feel good. Need sleep and I'm trying to feel optimistic but you all know how this feels. Please pray.


----------



## lil stephy

Good luck prayingforababy xx

Welcome shyeshye xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Welcome shyeshye, my clinic say unperfumed soap/shower gel/shampoo...I bought simple only for this purpose! And then no deodorant, body spray, perfume, makeup, nail varnish!

Good luck prayingforbaby fingers crossed for you xx

AFM well it didn't take long for AF to start. Had 6am pessary but not the 2pm one and AF arrived at tea-time!! 

Good luck to all of you testing, having ec or et over the next couple days xxx


----------



## gabiladybird

Good luck with your ET Shyeshye, i hope all goes well. 
Prayingforbaby - i'm keeping my fingers crossed for you, hope you'll get good news tomorrow.

Amoeba - i know all about rattling. I was taking q10 and royal jelly as they allegedly improve egg quality. I've had high natural killer cells and other immune issues which can prevent implantation and lead to m/c. These have been treated but we'll see if they've made any difference at all. This IVF nonsense is such hard work, i think we all deserve a medal for putting ourselves through this.

Hello to everyone else.


----------



## Amoeba1705

I can't take q10 or royal jelly as they both affect blood sugars and insulin sensitivity/resistance, and q10 can affect thyroid medication....well as an insulin diabetic who also takes thyroxine I can't take these supplements! This is an issue with a lot of supplements and as I take high strength folic acid, b12 and vitd/vitc I can't rake pregnacare or any other supplements for fertility, as much as they might help in this process my other health issues staying stable is more of a priority


----------



## gabiladybird

I agree Amoeba, I didn't want to criticise or give advice and of course, I was unaware of your condition. I'm sure you do everything that you can and hopefully it works next time, as you said, third time lucky.


----------



## Amoeba1705

Gabiladybird I didn't think you were critisising   I have looked into the supplements and would take them to give it every chance but my endo has advised against them all so just have to go with how my body believes my egg quality should be. I think we all give it everything we can and its such a hard process, but we will get there (and if I don't then adoption is the next step and has already been discussed between DH, my parents and I. We also attended an open evening before starting cycle 2  but decided to give it the 3 cycles before going down that road😊) 
How are you doing? X


----------



## prayingforbaby

No luck guys. BFN. Talk later when i can. Xoxo to all the rest of you... and pulling for your BFP's.


----------



## FreyaRun

Oh praying for baby, I'm so so so sorry to hear. Hugs! 

Amoeba, I'm so sorry for you as well!  Xoxo

Moona...soon!  Fingers crossed lady!!  Xoxo


----------



## Amoeba1705

Prayingforbaby so sorry to hear your news xxx


----------



## Shyeshye

Thank you so much ladies.xxxxxx 

I'm off to collect my beanie         

Speak soon xxxx


----------



## Shyeshye

Keep postive everyone xxxxx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Shyeshye you look after that beanie xx


----------



## lil stephy

Prayingforababy I'm so sorry to hear ur news :-( this road is def not an easy one and can be so cruel, 

Shyeshye good luck for ur et u will soon b pupo so take it easy and try to relax while u join the madness that is the 2ww xx

Thinking of all u other ladies not sure who is next to test but good luck xx


----------



## HopefulVik

Please can I be added, it's our first cycle and I'm currently going a bit crazy waiting to test on 27th jan.  
We had PGD at guys hospital in London, although we live near Birmingham. I had a frozen blastocyst transferred on Friday 16th jan. (I'm sorry, I'm rubbish I don't know the abbreviations yet)
Wishing everyone lots and lots of luck
Thanks xxx


----------



## In sha Allah

Morning all I wondered if I could also jump along on this board had 2 blasts transferred yesterday OTD 30 th jan xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Welcome hopefulvik. Fingers crossed for a bfp on the 27th x  

Welcome to this forum in sha Allah, fingers crossed for a befo on the 30th x


----------



## HopefulVik

Thanks amoeba1705! Hopefully we might get some good news,  I can't believe how slow time is passing. It's hard to stay positive without getting over enthusiastic and excited. I'm trying really hard to keep my emotions in check but really struggling!
xxx


----------



## lil stephy

Welcome hooefulvic and good luck


----------



## Moonaomimoo

Prayingforababy I'm so sorry love this whole process is agonising and I'm so sorry you've had to go through it all again. Really thinking of you and I wish you all the luck with your future choices. Take care of yourself sweetie.

Shyeshye good luck today get that beanie nice and snuggled in and I hope he/she stays there for 9 months.

Welcome hopefulvik and in sha Allah try not to go cuckoo in this 2ww. I know that's easier said than done and I've been absolutely bonkers at times but these ladies will look after you and try keep you sane!

Thanks Freya but Afm I tested this morning (couldn't resist any longer) and it was a bfn. My cycle was so messed up last month from the chemical and I spotted for about 5 days before my actual period so I could be testing way too early and could have taken my clomid wrong so I think as calm as I was originally it was because I was expecting a bfn from the start. Got my follow up next month and to be honest my temp is still high so will hust wait to see when/if AF shows her ugly face.x.x


----------



## Amoeba1705

Moonaomimoo don't give up hope yet, as you said you may be tested way too early, possibly even tomorrow is too early if cycle was a bit messed up. You could leave it a few days and see what happens xx


----------



## 100480

Morning all, I'm devastated for you all, reading about these BFN's happening at the mo - hugs for you Prayingforbaby   

Amoeba, at least AF didn't take too long to arrive when you knew she was going to. After my last chemical, it took over a week for AF to start and I just spent that whole time holding onto hope that I knew was pointless.

Welcome Hopefulvik and In Sha Allah. Hopefulvik, your transfer day was the same as mine, and In Sha Allah - your test day is the same as mine  

Moona don't lose hope yet sweetie, you may be too early as you said, especially with how messed up your cycle was last month. I have everything crossed for you.

AFM I can't even contemplate how a baby could possibly be growing in my body with the stress I've had this week - turns out the garage only managed a temporary fix on the car last week, as it's all gone wrong again. Repairs are running well into several £100's now and there's no end in sight. If this cycle fails, we were going to need every pound we had to be able to afford 1 last go with our 2 remaining frosties, but now the car repairs have made it impossible for us to afford it. So there's even more pressure on this cycle now.. have had no end of cramps and twinges but obviously could mean nothing. Please have stuck little one..


----------



## Amoeba1705

Positive vibes sent melissamummy x


----------



## 100480

Thanks so much Amoeba. We're now wrapped up tight as got an hour long walk right across town to pick the car up. Fingers crossed there's no more problems for at least a week now..! Think I'll just put the damn car in the garage for a week so if there are any more problems, I won't find them this week!


----------



## ob7

Hi girls can I join? I had a fet yesterday my last embie. Now the dreaded tww. Test date is 3rd of feb. How is everyone doing?


----------



## gabiladybird

Prayingforbaby - I am so sorry to hear your news, stay positive, it'll happen next time.  
Melissamummy - as your already having all the stress in your life, would you please take on my other half too? On a serious note, i hope your car gets sorted and you won't need those frosties after all. Twitches and cramps can be a good sign. not long now, try to find some time to relax.
Amoeba - i think it's great that you're considering adoption, though i hope cycle No3 works. I'm sure there are lots of lovely kids out there who could do with a loving home and parents.
Welcome hopefulvik and inshaallah, good luck with the 2ww.
AFM - I'm finally back at work and time is passing by so quickly. Back for bloods again tomorrow morning, so far medication has remained the same, my progesterone levels are ok, but my bum is becoming increasingly bruised from the Gestone injections. 
I've been having some very sharp pain in my left hand side, I doubt it's implantation unless it's implanting into my left ovary! It's barely there today, no more sore boobs either, pretty much symptom free today.  Sunday can't come early enough, the wait is excruciating. 
Is anyone testing today or tomorrow?


----------



## 100480

Welcome Ob7 - think we're all just about hanging in there!

Gabiladybird, as much as I'd love to help and take the stress your partner is giving you, I don't think I could cope with any more! Just got home with the car - seems ok but it did last week for 2 days so I'm not too confident yet. The mechanic is quite happy with is but says we may have problems in near future with 3 other parts - not to worry, they'll only cost £1000+ to replace!    I was happy with my twinges for the first couple of days because that could be implantation. But today it feels like period cramps and I'm worried all the walking to & from the garage may have been overdoing it, as there is a steep hill both ways.. would love a hot bath to relax but not allowed!!


----------



## Podgeley

Hello Ladies
I wondered if you would mind me joining you.  I had a FET on 13th Jan (OTD 24th).

  to everyone on this thread, I will read back and find out how you all are later when not on my phone!  For any of you that have had bfn really huge hugs   I know how it feels and hope you are able to find a way forward.  

The first week of 2ww I have managed not to drive myself completely nuts but now that OTD is getting closer I am getting really uptight!  
I had short flare protocol in November (bfn) then FET in December (bfn) and think if this one is bfn that will be it for us!  So nervous and have had no symptoms really so far except in that I feel a little crampy like before AF - it doesn't inspire confidence and DH is so positive that this one will work, I can't bear to disappoint him again. 

Anyway I shall try to get a little more positive and hope for lovely sticky babydust for you all     ...

Podge
xxx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Welcome podgeley and ob7. Fingers crossed for a bfp  xx


----------



## gabiladybird

Hi Podge, your OTD is one day before mine! It's such a tough time for both parties, this time around my partner's doing worse than me, though he keeps reminding himself that odds are in our favour. Hm, it feels a bit like pot-luck to me, although the clinic is trying the best they can to monitor me even during the 2ww. I'm sure you won't disappoint him, you're doing the best you can, it's just that the pressure is on you as it's your body and it makes you feel as it's your responsibility to deliver but sometimes we just have no control over our bodies and they do their own things. (or don't do it, in our case).
Few more days to go, hang in there!   
Melissamummy - i miss my baths too. Take it easy and put your feet up for the rest of the day. Hope you have a sticky one in there.


----------



## HopefulVik

Before I left a message earlier today I'd never used forums like this, I'd seen them (when scouring the internet for symptoms when we were ttc naturally!) but I just wanted to say how lovely you all are and how fab it is that people support each other like this!
I feel quite normal now and although I still can't wait to test next week, I don't feel like I'm the only one. I'm really sorry for the bfn's and crossing my fingers that eventually everyone gets a little bundle of happiness.

Thanks ladies xx


----------



## optimelle

Hi Ladies,

I’ve been on this forum for a week or so and I’ve so wanted to write some amazingly wonderful supportive messages but just don’t seem to have it in me. I’ve been reading your stories over and over again and can at least say to everyone how wonderful it is to know there are others going through this  we all know as the 2WW. That is my favourite way to describe it because of what it does to your emotional self. You want to be positive because you think that will help you get a positive but you have to prepare yourself for the negative otherwise how will you cope *if* it is a negative??

If I can be of support to anyone at all, please send me a private message and I will do my best to be there for you. I’ve been through a lot of different scenarios and may be able to help. My first fresh cycle was a BFN and I will always feel bad about it especially because I had no frosties. My 2nd fresh cycle I got a BFP but it was ectopic, wow, how interesting that was! Had to have a tube removed because I didn’t want the methotrexate. Fortunately, we had 4 frosties that time. My first FET we put 2 embies in and we were so blessed to have our DD!!!

We then were lucky enough to get a BFP completely unexpectedly!! A miracle, right? MC’ed at 9 weeks but still a blessing. It was quite an ego boost to think we might actually be able to do it on our own. We are doing IVF for the last time using our last 2 frosties so if it doesn’t work, we may never have a sibling for our DD, but we will be happy with our family of 3 and there’s a very slight chance maybe we could manage another BFP without assistance. We are older parents though, so it’s not likely.

I’m sorry to make this all about me, but I’m hoping by sharing my story I might be able to help someone else if they want to contact me. I am so lucky not to be in that desperate place wanting a first baby, but I do remember it and I do feel for any person at all who is there. I also know that even though I have a child, I am still worthy of support and sympathy/empathy for wanting a sibling for my DD and so I’m glad to see others here with children also, because sometimes I feel guilty about being in this forum when I already have one.

TO: HopefulVik, Shyeshye, Little Rie, KeepCalmAndCarryOn, gabiladybird, melissamummy, podgeley, ob7, In sha allah, lil stephy, Roxy4 and others in their 2WW: please try not to symptom check even though I know it’s impossible, just try, because it may or may not mean anything. I was so bad about it in my other cycles, doing better this time, I’m still doing it, but not as much.

TO: Baby_Doodle7584: Any word on those embies? I hope it’s good news!

TO: Moonaomimoo: I’m so sorry for your early BFN, I’m hanging on for tomorrow, is there any chance it could change?? I do hope you are ok.

TO: Amoeba1705, prayingforbaby, Poppet76, Rosie71, Genkigirl, faithfullyhopeful, Louellea81, Kimch and Chachi17: I am truly sorry for your bfns and am thinking of you constantly, wishing you well for the future and hoping your dreams will come true because you deserve it!

TO: Fairy dust, Freyarun and Brownie250: Thank you for sharing your BFPs, we need to hear the good news too, it gives us hope ☺

Next Up: Nail0 and myself are tomorrow and then Roxy4 on Friday. Good luck everyone!

I hope I haven’t forgotten anyone, Yours truly, Optimelle

(PS I’ve just completely ignored my 23mo DD to write this, put her in front of the TV, parenting fail anyone?)


----------



## Shyeshye

ET went perfect, I now have a gorgeous top grade blast on board. Please be sticky little one xxxxxx


----------



## HopefulVik

Thank you optimelle. I hope your test gives you the right result tomorrow. Do let us know.  
Good luck shyeshye! I'm crossing everything for everyone xx  
(And trying not to obsess that my boobs are a bit sore today. Even though you said not to optimelle! It's ridiculous!)


----------



## Shyeshye

Thank you hopeful xxxx

Prayingforababy I'm so sorry it wasn't the outcome you prayed for.xxxx stay strong x


----------



## FreyaRun

Moona...so sorry about the bfn  but keep hope!!  Especially with a wonky cycle...everything is crossed for you love!!!  Keep us posted!  Xoxo

Shyeshye, I hope you're feeling well!!

Everyone else--xoxo, fingers crossed for each and everyone of you!


----------



## optimelle

Shyeshye: That is really great news!! A good transfer is a great thing  

HopefulVik: Thanks!


----------



## Amoeba1705

Great news Shyeshye 😊😊😊 x

AFM had an afternoon nap and felt a bit better as probably managed an hour last night . Am off to Birmingham tomorrow for a course on Thursday...although technically am signed off work I don't want to miss course so going to it....it will be good to get away from it all and focus on something else. 

Good luck to those testing in the next few days xxx


----------



## Moonaomimoo

Optimelle your comment made me laugh. Think everyone would be guilty of putting their child in front of a TV for 10 mins and yours was for a good reason anyway....you were supporting all of us by sharing  

Welcome podgely and ob7 by now you can prob already tell these ladies are fab and I wish you all the luck in the world for the positive at the end of your wait.

Hopefulvik that's how I felt before I found this makes you realise you really are not alone with this stuff even when it feels like everyone around you is pregnant! I'm so glad I logged on to ff.

Shyeshye that's amazing news really hope it does stuck for you hunni.

Amoeba how are you?

Thanks for your support ladies. AF hasn't arrived but didn't expect it to with the temp still being high. Will keep an eye on my temp as it's pretty accurate to be fair at predicting AF. Will wait a we days and if no sign will test again. Don't feel like AF is coming but don't feel pregnant either so who bloody knows lol.xx,


----------



## Moonaomimoo

So otd day for me ladies......and I've not tested. After yesterday's bfn and my messed up cycle from the chemical I just decided not to add anymore stress in to it. AF hasn't arrived and my temp is still high at 36.8 (baseline usually 36.4) so don't think she'll be here today at least but will give myself until Friday and then test if she doesn't come by then.

Hope everyone else is doing ok and good luck to anyone testing today or the rest of this week. Keep us posted.x.x


----------



## optimelle

Just back from having bloods drawn. 3:30pm phone call today. Yikes!

I am so ill! I didn't sleep at all and my cold has worsened and I have the runs!! 9 hours of laying in bed not sleeping, was awful!

Just gotta make it through today, ugh!!


----------



## Shyeshye

Morning ladies day 2 of a 5 day transfer  I'm going mad, looking for signs already is that crazy 
Feeling okay, few twinges, they say that a 5 day transfer, egg implants with 1stor 2nd day is this true? 

Hope you feel better soon optimalle xxx

Moonaomimoo hope it's a positive honey xxx

Amoeba sorry for your bfn xxxx Birmingham sounds a plan xxxx big hugs 

How do you get a little time line under your profile xxx

Shye


----------



## 100480

Morning everyone, 
Moona, that sounds like a good plan, after your last messed up cycle. Stay strong til Friday xx
Optimelle - best of luck! Not long to wait now!
Amoeba - I hope you're doing ok sweetie, enjoy your course. Like you said, it'll be a great distraction  
Shyeshye - I'm so glad your transfer went smoothly. Yes, 1st day after transfer, the embryo is supposed to begin hatching (if it wasn't already at transfer), and day 2 hatching continues and the embryo starts burrowing into the lining. It's supposed to be by day 4 or 5 with a 5 day transfer that implantation is complete. I have no idea of what timescale my embryo will be following as it was already fully hatched at transfer!

AFM felt awful last night. Tired from being up several times at night with DD, and laying awake for hours when I first go up. I had a terrible ache in my whole uterus, particularly on left side and awful lower back ache again on the left. Really trying not to symptom watch but it's hard when they're this strong! I don't remember having any symptoms with my BFP, BFN or my chemical, so I don't know what to put the pains down to. I think I got the odd twinge with my chemical but it may have been the BFN cycle.. and I normally get no symptoms with AF.. so who knows what it means! Trying to stay positive. Car is running perfectly for now so least that's 1 less worry! 

Hope everyone else is doing ok xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Optimelle hope phone call gave good news   

Melissamummy glad car is now working properly. Each cycle and every pregnancy is different so could give different symptoms if any at all. I drove myself slightly mad comparing my 2 cycles...maybe why I was expecting the bfn as I had none of the symptoms I had previously...but then a part of me was like well it might have worked with different symptoms etc...the 2ww of madness!! Fingers crossed for you tho  

Moonaomimoo I think you're doing the right thing hanging on for a couple of days. Fingers crossed for you  

Shyeshye a 5day transfer can start to implant after 2 days but it can take upto 5 begins implantation is finished.  

AFM relaxing in hotel room before going for dinner. Clinic told me AF would be heavier than normal due to the oestrogen and progesterone support I've had for 18 days....but it isn't much different to normal, except it contains more clots (tmi). My good friend had et today (we did our first cycles together) so I'm hoping she gets a bfp in 2 weeks...which might be hard to take too  

Good luck to those testing in next few days  xx


----------



## lil stephy

I'm feeling very scared girls :-( had such bad backache for the past 3/4 days and today I've had bit of tummy ache not cramps and tomorrow we have our blood test which is only a wk and 1day after a blast fet, I feel it's to early to b testing :-/ God this road is not easy is it

Anyways hope ur all ok and I hope the girls wiv bfn r coping ok 

And good luck to any testers xx


----------



## 100480

It's so hard not to compare cycles isn't it Amoeba. I know positive cycles can have different effects, even in the same woman, so I must stop obsessing.

Lil Stephy, I am exactly the same as you. I have a constant ache in my whole uterus and my back ache is so bad at the mo, it's starting to make me feel a bit sick. As far as I know, it can be possible to pick up pregnancy hormones 5 days after a 5-day transfer on a sensitive home test. I've never had a blood test done but I would have thought  if a HPT can pick up the hormone so early, so can a blood test? Best of luck for tomorrow and don't stress over it - yay if it's positive, and could still be too early if it comes out neg  xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

lil stephy that does seem quick but your clinic will know when to test hun and if you had a 5 day blast transferred then it shouldve implanted and be producing hcg, probably not enough yet for an hpt (unless it's one of the sensitive ones) but will possibly show on beta. Sorry not much use as it's not how my clinic work but your clinic will know best. Try not to be scared xx


----------



## Shyeshye

Hi ladies 

Melissamummy - stay positive, I had period like pains with my last cycle and was convinced I was getting AF, I was in fact pregnant. It's such a hard journey.... I'm frightened also, actually don't want to test 
Hope it's all good news honey xxxx 

Lil stephy hope it's good news, stay positive   This is tough, but you have our support xxx hope it's amazing news xxx

Amoeba thank you for info xxx God this isn't easy😧

Ladies, it's hard to rest with a 7 year old, is it safe to start walking etc haha I know that sounds mad, but I know this is a crucial time 2nd day of transfer. 🙏
This journey is so tough and does test you to the limit.
My 2 best mates are pregnant and keep giving me updates, there convinced my treatment will work, although I keep trying to explain that it may not, they don't take it in😩 it's going to be so tough if it don't, I will have to watch there pregnancies. I'm overwhelmed for them, but it's heartbreaking when you can't just fall pregnant like most. Please let this beanie stick please🙏🙏🙏🙏

Good luck to the testers xx 

Ladies stay strong if it's not the result u have prayed for.


----------



## 100480

Shyeshye, despite how rough I feel, I am staying positive but I wonder if I'm being too positive and getting my hopes up.. At 5 weeks pregnant with my DD, I got chronic sciatica and also the runs (TMI!) for a couple of weeks, but had nothing before testing.. I know what you mean about not wanting to test - so scared of the result, but also impatient to know the result! X


----------



## lil stephy

Thank u girls this road is so hard, I've been through losing my 1st baby at 10/11wks pregnant to then have a failed natural fet, then having my beautiful daughter and then since then having 2failed egg share cycles that ended in chemical pregnancys and now this cycle so hence y I'm feeling very anxious. 

I just so want this to work like everyone does I mean we put everything into this journey and drive ourselfs crazy in the process 

I really feel the pain for all u girls that have recently had bfn and having this cycle just knock u down but keep going it can and will happen that's wot I keep telling myself aswell xx


----------



## Shyeshye

Mellisamummy our OTD is the same day   
Xxx


----------



## 100480

Shyeshye oh really! Your ET was 4 days later than mine and if I had been at my old clinic, test day would have been 26th for me. But think my new clinic is making me test later as last cycle I ended up spotting on OTD with a chemical pregnancy. There's not much hope I'll be able to hold out til OTD anyway - I'm terrible for testing early! But to be honest, I'd rather test early and know I had a positive, even if it ends up being a chemical again, as it may help different decisions to be made for the next cycle - such as increasing medication to ensure there's enough support for the embryo. I've just got all my hopes on my symptoms at the moment, telling myself if nothing was happening I wouldn't be having these aches and pains! But who knows.. x


----------



## In sha Allah

My otd is also 30 th man
But I think I am out 
2 days past transfer and having njggly sighns of migraine which I normally get before af
Af due 24 th 
Should my transfer have been done so near af date ?
I'm really confused ??


----------



## 100480

I'm afraid I can't advise you there In Sha Allah, I don't understand how you work out when AF is due when you're having treatment (if someone would like to enlighten me, thanks!). I just assumed AF was due on or just after OTD, like a normal period? I know the meds are meant to hold it off anyway.
Yay for another OTD buddy - hope you do a better job at holding out from early testing than I will! I'm itching too already, as I know from my previous cycles that I can pick up a strong positive by now


----------



## elwemma

*Sharry* 
Could I please be added to the list here, my EC was Thursday just gone, ET this Tuesday just gone (a day 5 blast) and PT is due on the 2nd Feb. This seems to be the most relevant thread for me as I'm looking for people at the same stage in the cycle.

Currently stressing over exactly the same things as you ladies on here......to the point I can't sleep. I went to bed at 9pm feeling super tired and have been laid wide awake over thinking for the last 3hrs 

Keep watching the little video from the usb stick we were given of our little beanie, when it was growing from day 1 to day 5


----------



## Boom

Hi,
Just wanted to update that I got a BFP


----------



## lil stephy

That is brilliant boom congrats  xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Congratulations Boom  


Welcome elwemma. It must be fab watching  the embryo over those 5 days! Fingers crossed for a bfp x


----------



## 100480

Wow big congratulations Boom!

Welcome Elwemma, I'm the same as you regarding sleep. Can't stop thinking about things when I first go to bed, so I lay there awake for hours..  

Well I've woken up this morning feeling really strange.. all feelings I had yesterday have gone and I just feel like something has.. 'changed'. It's really hard to explain, but I had this exact feeling at this stage with my BFN so pretty sure it's my body trying to tell me something.. least we have 2 more frosties for one more go, just going to have to find the money


----------



## optimelle

BFN for us. Yesterday was very difficult. I'm physically so ill it's making it so much harder than I expected. I've never had insomnia, but I was awake for about 40 hours and I'm feeling very very rough. Took a hot bath last night and about to take another. I think the build up to test day was taking a bigger toll on me than I realised or wanted to admit so I need to decompress for at least a few days. I think the medication has made me ill as well and maybe even having withdrawal?? Don't know if that's possible. Hubby is being wonderful.

Congrats to you boom on your BFP!!

Good luck everyone!


----------



## 100480

So so sorry to hear that Optimelle   the lead up to test day is awful isn't it, the pressure builds everyday. I have to test early otherwise I'd go out of my mind by test day. Hope you start feeling better soon sweetie xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

So sorry optimelle xx


----------



## lil stephy

So sorry to hear ur news optimelle :-( x


----------



## 100480

Lil Stephy, have you had your blood taken yet? I have everything crossed for you for good news. We need some to break up all this bad news and give us all hope that there are successes out there! Xx


----------



## lil stephy

I'm just at the clinic now just had bloods and now gotta wait for the results eeekkkk can't say I'm confident tho x


----------



## 100480

Be strong, we're all routing for you  hope you don't have to wait too long to hear back xx


----------



## gabiladybird

Hello ladies,
Boom - congrats, fantastic news!

Optimelle - i'm so sorry, it doesn't get any easier. Try and get some sleep, lots of hugs.  

Lil Stephy - fingers crossed for you, i hope you get good news.  

Melissamummy - i'm sure it is normal to feel nothing, it's so early, the little beanie is only tiny and the hormones wouldn't have kicked in just yet. (so i keep telling myself) I'm glad your car is finally sorted, now you can relax and take things easy.

Elwemma - wow, watching the little embie grow, how fantastic! Keep visualising that it's growing in your tummy.

Hello to everyone else, hope you're all doing well.

I'm back at work today, just couldn't face it yesterday, I was so emotional, I spent most of the morning crying over nothing. Still feeling a bit down today. I think i was trying to be so positive, now that the big day's looming over me, i'm kind of feeling the reality of it, what if it hasn't happened? Still watching for signs (sort of) and the worst thing is, my mum-in-law keeps asking me how i'm feeling and when i say - tired - she says, ooh, that's very unlike you! Well, i know it is but when your body is pumped full of hormones, I'm sure it's normal even to grow another head. Anyone else testing on Sunday?


----------



## Shyeshye

Morning 

So sorry optimelle   Such a tough journey, look after yourself.xxxx I hate having to write this, thinking of you.

Congrats Boom  Great news


----------



## lil stephy

I'd like to post good news but it's all over for me 😭😭😭 bfn gutted don't even cut it and I can't stop crying. Thank u for ur support ladies and wish u all well x


----------



## 100480

Oh Lil Stephy I'm so upset for you    have the clinic not told you to continue meds until OTD? As it is still really really early xx

Gabiladybird, it's normal to be so hormonal and tired. Not long for you until OTD sweetie, you've done well to stay sane! I know having no symptoms doesn't mean nothing is happening and vice versa, and I know every cycle can be different within each woman, but I seem to only get preg symptoms when I have a negative result. And like I said, this weird feeling I have now was exactly what I got last time with my BFN but never with the BFP's. I'd bet money now that my result will be neg! But suppose I have to maintain some hope for now. I'll be testing Monday, if not before, as that would be test day at my old clinic and I'll go crazy if I wait another week. Best of luck for you for Sunday xx


----------



## lil stephy

Today is my yes day apparently so they have told me to stop all meds 😭😭😭


----------



## Shyeshye

Oh lill stephy big   So sorry to hear this, please stay strong.xxxxx
Thinking of you, I don't know what to say to you. Only don't give up on your dream xxx


----------



## elwemma

Sorry for the essay, I tried to keep a limit on how many peeps I respond to but I feel for everyone so much! and had to respond
*boom*, congratulations on the BFP! Thats great news! Keep us updated, a bit of positivity is always good to keep each other going 

*Amoeba1705* It's amazing to see and will be a great thing to look back at if we get the BFP    but not sure if it's keeping me on a realistic level as I keep watching it, thinking how it should be doing so much more of that now   

*melissamummy* We need good quality sleep asleep, this is all so draining  . If you find a way of getting rest I'd be happy to hear&#8230;&#8230;.I'm thinking I should give in to myself and allow that midday nap I'm always feeling the need for! When's your PT?

*optimelle* So sorry to hear the sad news, sending big hugs  

*gabiladybird*, Your message made me laugh AND cry!  Feel like I'm growing that extra head, Im so emotional right now it's crazy and soooo tired, all the time, but Im a worrier so the slight thing and Im trying to stop myself from ringing for advice.
This forum is such a huge help and support, as were all in it together.

AFM think I'm visualising a bit too much, its so hard to try stay positive but not absolutely convince yourself everything has worked!
I've got my PT appointment a week on Monday (2nd Feb). But luckily got things breaking up my long wait, some good some bad. I'm going away for the weekend, which will be nice (apart from probably having to do my injections in the disabled toilets each night while were out), but then Monday I have to have another OHSS monitoring appointment, as they're worried about my last blood test&#8230;&#8230;so, needless to say, Im now also worried.


----------



## gabiladybird

Oh lil stephy, i'm so sorry to hear your news, don't let it get you down, keep trying hon.


----------



## 100480

Lil Stephy, try and stay strong sweetie, have as much family time as you can over the next few days to distract yourself xx

Elwemma, only way I can imagine I'd get any decent sleep over the next week or so would be after a few good drinks out! But obviously that isn't going to happen. If you can, I would allow yourself that Midday nap to stop yourself getting too run-down. My test day is meant to be 30th, but I moved to a new clinic for this cycle. I'm on exactly the same day schedule this time as I was with my last FET at my last clinic, so I know if I was there, they'd have my test day as Monday 26th. So I will test Monday or I'll go crazy.


----------



## Amoeba1705

So sorry to hear the news lil stephy xxx


----------



## In sha Allah

Can pessaries cause headaches ?? Xx


----------



## hopeful1985

They can can cause dehydration which causes headaches. Up ur fluid intake


----------



## Moonaomimoo

Lilstephy and optimelle I'm so unbelievably sorry for you guys bfns don't get remotely easier to handle just worse. really thinking about you ladies and I hope you're looking after yourselves as much as possible.

Congrats boom that's fantastic news for you. Good luck to the next 9 months.

Welcome elwemma must be so difficult to watch the embies progress and not get your hopes up I wouldn't be able to resist repeating it and thinking like you do. Best of luck during the wait.

Hello to everyone else hope you're all feeling ok.

Afm I had a raised temp still this morning but started with the spotting again so I'm expecting AF in the next couple of days I'm sure. Not retested and doubt I'll bother cos pretty sure now it's a bfn. Got my follow up on the 18th feb and can't wait to have it out with them now. I know plenty have been waiting longer than us but we need to be put forward for more treatment than just clomid now!!.x.x


----------



## elwemma

moonaomimoo yes its hard, I've just shown my mum and she got excited, its so hard to stay calm. Thank you.
What is AF? apologies I'm super new to all this. Hope everything goes ok. You never know, just try hang on a little longer, don't let the negative thoughts strike just yet xx

melissamummy I did lay on the sofa for 2 hrs today but never went to sleep......shattered now, to say the least. Luckily, I work on an agency and they're great, I take whatever time I need, so Ill be relaxing at least for another week before thinking about work yet.
How are you getting on? Hope you're not too tired.


----------



## 100480

Elwemma, I'm knackered. Tried laying down earlier but couldn't drift off. Now got distinct period pains so pretty sure AF is trying to come! AF means Aunt Flo as in period.
Can someone please tell me how you work out when AF is due during an FET? Do you count the first day you start taking progynova as cycle day1?

Moona I'm sorry to hear it sounds like AF is on her way, fingers crossed you're wrong xx


----------



## roxyr

Hope you dont mind a newbie on here... 

Transferred 2 Embies today in the 2WW and PUPO...  

OTD: 4th February 

Any tips to help Bob & Rob to stick would be great...by the way they are DH names


----------



## HopefulVik

Optimelle and lil stephy I'm so so sorry. There's nothing I can say to make it better. Allow yourselves a bit of time, it's a lot to deal with and there's still so many hormones racing around. Sending loads of love xxxxx

Good luck roxyr with bob and rob!  

I'm still waiting to test on Tuesday (6 days since transfer) and today I had some very bright red blood, I'm feeling very down and it's hard to pick yourself up and remain hopeful  
xxx


----------



## roxyr

sending some positive vibes HOPEFULLVIK....playing your little beanie behaves and sticks


----------



## Moonaomimoo

Not being rude ladies but I'm moving on to the February board. I can't keep holding on to this and the small amount of blood that's coming is red so def guna be AF. Wish everybody all the luck in the world and really really hope you get your BFP's. Got my follow up on the 18th and think I'm going to just be forceful and ask
For more input now

Thank you so much for all your support this month I really appreciate every one of your kind words. Much love and positive thoughts for you.x.x


----------



## Amoeba1705

Roxy I hope bob and rob are sticky and give you the bfp in 2 weeks   

Hopeful try not to give up hope yet, the bleeding may be implantation bleeding. Got my fingers crossed for you xx  

Moonaomimoo sorry to hear AF is showing up x   Chin up and think positively about your next cycle....it's how I'm coping! My clinic appt is 20th feb but I won't be on boards until April at earliest as need to have 2 AFs between Ivf cycles. I really hope you get the bfp next time xxx


----------



## FreyaRun

Mooma so sorry to hear lady!  Xoxo and best of luck!!!


----------



## prayingforbaby

Hey Ladies! I'm trying to get caught up. There are about 5+ new pages since I was on a gave the negative news. I'm now in cycle day one of mense and we'll begin our first FET. So that's it for now. Back to catching up on you all. Love you dearly and thank you for the condolences - it really does feel like I lost a baby or babies. But there is still hope. Xoxo.


----------



## Shyeshye

Prayingforababy   Big hugs
You've done well to come back so quickly, your right, there is always hope, with that positive attitude and mental thinking, it will happen for you honey. Believing is key xxx welcome back 

Hi roxyr fancy seeing you here   welcome honey, let's go bonkers together xx

Moon so sorry  No words will help right now, I see your in February thread, good luck honey with this next cycle xx 

Hopefulvik stay positive honey, bleeding doesn't always end in a bfn, I cycled with a lady that bleed and she went on to have twins. X I hope it's a positive outcome xx

Well ladies, up at silly o clock again.... Woke up feeling sicky again  Although I don't wish to feel sick, you cling to the hope that it could be beanie misbehaving  

Symtoms so far if there symtoms;
Sore boobs and nipples sorry tmi 
Feeling sicky 
Gone off tea, love tea 
Not sleeping could be anxious that one 
Mild back pain   could be good or not good 

That's really in, I think we read every sign don't we 
I wish there was a magic pill that allowed us to sleep from ET till OTD   I'll buy one.

Good luck ladies


----------



## roxyr

hiya SHYESHYE...yep nice to see familiar faces...

As fot symptoms i have had excruciating trapped wind from.the cyclogest....if it carries on at this rate i dont think i csn handle it....i did not dleep a wink last night 

have you lovely ladies got any tips...am using back door at the moment.
.although i had waves of pain on Wednesday found  thursday night the worst so far....so intense  PLEASE HELP


----------



## 100480

Ok well I couldn't hold on any longer.. after all the back ache, terrible period pains and some very sharp twinges yesterday, I caved and did a First Response Early Result test this morning. It came up super super super SUPER faint with a positive 7dp5dt. So not getting my hopes up, as could mean my hatched blastocyst implanted early & is on the way out with another chemical pregnancy, because the line should be much darker at this stage & by 6dp5dt with my past 2 positives, I've always had a strong BFP. So very wary at the moment but I've had some faith restored (really wanted to stop all meds last night), and just hoping that even though my embie was fully hatched, it's a late implanter  

Roxyr, welcome to the wonderful 2ww! I suffer the same. I use the back door too for pessaries as find it less messy but it does seem to cause more wind. You can try the front door, but my clinic told me you need to lay down for about half hour afterwards to allow it all to be absorbed, in case some of the drug comes out with the outer casing when you stand up xx

Shyeshye I wish that pill existed too! I'm also majorly off my food which makes me sad because I really REALLY love food. And as I can't enjoy a glass of wine right now, enjoying food is even more important!

Moona and Prayingforbaby, you're both doing so well. Look to the future - you will get there. Thank you both for all your kind words and positive thinking - you've helped keep me sane. All the best luck in the world for your future treatments xxx


----------



## elwemma

melissamummy, I hope you manage some sleep! But it's easier said than done I know. 
As long as there is no actual AF, I'll keep my fingers crossed that it's not the case hun   
I'm dreading all this is the next week or so. Although I've no idea how to work out when AF is due either, I could do with figuring it out swell (get me using the terms now! Thanks haha)
Roxyr, is OTD test date? if so your date is 2 days after mine, how you feeling? Im dreading it, although at the same time I'm soooo excited  

AFM Im getting ready for a weekend away in scarborough, but been told to rest loads (this is a preplanned birthday weekend of a friend! Going to be hard going back to the hotel in a taxi on my own if Im feeling too tired!).
Anyone else been told they're at risk of OHSS? I have to go back for more bloods taking on Monday as they're not happy with my last check


----------



## gabiladybird

Hello everyone,
so this day has been a comedy of errors so far, i think i'm losing the plot completely. It could be down to my 3 am wake up, i woke up to having hot flushes, of course, it sent my mind racing and according to my calculations, AF would be arriving today if i wasn't a PUPO. That did it! I was tossing and turning for ages after that, watching out for signs of AF and having a terrifying time going for a wee in the morning, thinking i'll be bleeding but nothing. I think there is so much progesterone being pumped into my body, I may never have AF again. Then it just went from there... Made some spiced lentils for lunch but forgot to put spices in them, prepared my clexane injection, flicking the air bubble to the top and then just injecting it straight in without getting rid of the air first. Cutting up the carrot without peeling it and who knows what's still to come... Now i'm tired because i was up half the night and needless to say, can't get motivated at work.
Melissamummy - i hope the line gets stronger, there is a glimmer of hope there, and it is a positive! When is your OTD to confirm the hcg levels? Is it the 30th? In which case, it's surprising that the test even shows anything at all! I'm not brave enough to test, i'll leave it to the blood test.
Shyshye - you have some promising symptoms, I hope it's all down to an upcoming BFP
Roxyr - tell me about cyclogest.... All I want is to go to the loo, is it too much to ask? 
Elwemma - enjoy your weekend away, it should take your mind off the 2ww for a bit.


----------



## Amoeba1705

Melissamummy I hope that line gets stronger for you x 

Elwemma have a good weekend away, it will take mind of 2ww but just take it easy x 

Gabiladybird some strange things happening! I hope they are all positive signs x  

Shyeshye you do have some good signs going on there. Fingers crossed for a bfp  

Roxy I used the front door with the pessaries...no trapped wind. You don't have to specifically lie down for 20mins but do need to sit down for 20mins to allow the progesterone to absorb. 

Hope everyone is doing well, sorry if I've missed you from personals xx


----------



## 100480

Gabiladybird, I had my ET on 16th (5-day embie) so test date only needs to be 10 days later so would be Monday if I was at my old clinic. For some reason my new clinic is making me wait a whole 2 weeks which is an unnecessary 4 days longer! My clinic don't do beta tests so I have to rely on HPT's. I hope your day improves!

Amoeba, thank you sweetie - me too! Do you know how to calculate when AF is due during treatment to help me and Elwemma work out AF dates?

Shyeshye, lets hope your symptoms are a good sign - they sound it xxx

Elwemma, try to enjoy your weekend away - it should make the days pass quicker   make sure to get plenty of rest though xx


----------



## Shyeshye

Omg mellisamummy that is fab      So happy for you xxxxxxx

I'm 4 days in, should mine have implanted yet? Too early to test but mine was hatching? Interesting to know thou? 

Xx


----------



## 100480

Thank you Shyeshye, I hope it stays positive..

It's so hard to say, as mine was hatched so should be well implanted by now and be sending out a good amount of hormone.. but the general guidelines are that by day 4 or 5 with a 5-day blastocyst, implantation should be complete xx


----------



## elwemma

Thanks everyone!
Ive already told everyone, I may not be out the full night, both nights, Im not much of a drinker anyway (given I stopped drinking 6yrs ago when we started trying to get pregnant!). But nothing worse than sitting in a pub or restaurant sober and tired, watching everyone stagger around.
I fully intend to take it as a break though and hopefully help through this 2ww.

melissamumy, I'm praying so much for you for that clear BFP!


----------



## Roxy4

Hi All

Just to let you all know that I got a BFP today, am beyond shocked and thrilled.

Congratulations also to melisamummy. 

Thoughts are still with all those on here receiving good news or otherwise.  You are all truly amazing strong women.

xx


----------



## gabiladybird

Wow Roxy4, congratulations! Brilliant news.


----------



## babygirlforme

Hi lovely ladies, can I join? I am back after 2 years and 2 months after my c-sec, after my second stillbirth.
I had et Sunday @ Reprofit. I take Euthyrox for my hypoth, 1 Crinone and 3 patches of Climara. I think 1 Crinone is too little. I feel nothing. Now the tww. Am I on day 5 or 6? How is everyone doing?

 to all


----------



## Amoeba1705

Congrats rich  


Melissamummy AF should be due 14 days after ec...approximately x

Babygirlforme congratulations on being pupp, fingers crossed you get a bfp


----------



## gabiladybird

Welcome Babygirlforme, hope you're keeping well. The ladies here are great support, it's the best place to be in the insanity of the 2ww. I don't know anything about your meds, i'm taking other bits, mainly progesterone supplements. Heartbreaking to read about your still-births, i cannot even imagine how it must feel. Luckily you have your little boy now to give you strength. Good luck. x


----------



## babygirlforme

Dear lovely ladies, thank you  

gabiladybird-the little boy you see is my second stillbirth(Oct.2012), he is in the gallery in my sign, he died in my womb before c-sec   before him I had my stillborn babygirl-unexplained 

I don't know how to calculate how many weeks I could be preg after donor eggs ET-5 days blasto. If my et was 18th Jan. how can I calculate how many weeks I'll be, if I'll have bfp.?
Do you take more than 1 Crinone gel/day? Reprofit told me to take only 1Crinone, but after they changed the eggs that did not match my blood group, after they said the match is perfect, I do not know if all what they say is okay.  .
After et I and dh got the bus to Prague, next morning the flight and since Monday, I did not leave the house.

        to all


----------



## 100480

Roxy4, big congratulations!   I'm not getting excited for mine unless the line gets much more visible next week.

Thanks for the info, Amoeba. AF is due Monday then for me.

Welcome Babygirlforme. I'm so sorry to hear your story, that must be absolutely devastating  . I calculate you to be on day 5 after transfer. You are normally classed as 4 weeks pregnant when you do your testing if positive. I am on pessaries, not the gel so cannot advise you much there, other than the fact my clinic told me if I did decide to have the gel, it would only be once a day - but that may vary from woman to woman, I don't know. I know it must be hard after their mistake, but we must trust what are clinics tell us as they're the experts.. xx


----------



## babygirlforme

Hello lovely ladies!  

mellissa, many thanks  & congrats   , At Reprofit last Sunday I was so upset the way the clinic changed the eggs  I forgot to ask more, however I was the last, so no doctor was, only 3 nurses, who said they are sorry for the mistake... before me there was 1 German lady, who told me that it was her 8th DEIVF at Reprofit, she was 49 and had ET under GA.Yes, I am devastated, but I have no more time for recovery, this year I am 50. My house is like a temple with candles and pictures with my babies. 

amoeba-thank you, good luck to you too all the way
roxy-congrats  

      to all


----------



## Shyeshye

Congrats roxy4 that's fab news.... Yeah that's amazing. 
Any real symtoms you can share with us. Xx

Shye x


----------



## Shyeshye

Hurry up Wednesday hahaha. Test day.
Got spots come up and ive had back ache and belly ache, had it for 2 days  hope that's not a bad sign.
My mum's convinced I am, although I don't wanna hold too much hope... Eak 
This is so bloody tough!! X


----------



## gabiladybird

Babygirlforme - I am so sorry, I misread your profile. You must be a very strong woman.


----------



## In sha Allah

Hi ladies think I'm out as have a bad mygraine and that's sighn for period for me I'm due to test next Friday so implantation should have happened and I'm feeling absoloutly nothing 
Congrats to the bfps and big hugs to the bfns it all happens for a reason and remember try and try again until you succeed xx


----------



## Shyeshye

In sha Allah don't give up honey, still early days xxxx
Headaches can be a symtom, try and stay positive xxxx


----------



## 100480

Babygirlforme, your house sounds wonderful. What a lovely way to remember your babies everyday xx

Shyeshye, I've had all them signs too, but now they've all disappeared which is why I'd convinced myself it was all over.

In Sha Allah - like Shyeshye said, it is still early days. Keep the hope. When I was pregnant with my daughter, I didn't have a single symptom during the 2ww so convinced myself nothing was happening but clearly it was! Yet this time I seem to have had most symptoms (never had implantation bleeding though). So having lots of signs or symptoms, or having none at all, doesn't definitely mean good or bad either way unfortunately. Hang on in there xx


----------



## HopefulVik

Just checking in. Amazing news for those bfp's!!! Well done lovely ladies.
Sorry for the disappointments, sending love  

I've got super sore boobs and what feels like period cramps, can't believe how slowly time feels like it's passing! At work I'm OK (I'm a primary school teacher so you don't get much time to think about anything other than lost pE kits or trying not to trash the classroom during art!), it's when I get home that I become teary and time slows to an almost stop!

Can't wait to test on Tuesday    It's my birthday this weekend so hopefully the (booze free) festivities will keep me occupied.

xxx


----------



## Shyeshye

5 days today, is it too early to test?? Very tempted😳 xxx shall I or is it gonna be a negative as I'm due to test Wednesday?


----------



## babygirlforme

Hello lovely ladies, I hope you are fine  
gabiladybird-thank you, but I am not strong, I have no choice. My photo is from FF gallery, where a nice moderator saved my baby's pic. 
melissa-thank you, my babies' pic. and candles keep their memories alive

I feel nothing, I have no sign-6 days after et.
From my experience - my 2 natural bfp- I felt nothing, I had no sign.

to all


----------



## Petunia99

Hi Everyone - so happy to have found this thread and congrats to those that are getting BFPs. I had a 5 day DE transfer on Tues, Jan 20 and my clinic has said that I can get a beta test this coming Thurs (Jan 29). That seems so soon. Does that seem right? And as soon as it seems it is not soon enough! Can I do a poas test sooner than that or will the hormone not show up yet?

Thanks!!
Petunia


----------



## TAliyA

Hi ladies


Congrats to everyone with a BFP and best wishes to those waiting their BFP  

Petunia, I had exactly same as you on Wed! I was advised to test in 15-17 days time but I can't wait that long so it was very interesting to read your post. If I'd been told that I would be testing before the blood test for sure.  Wishing you the best for a BFP and if you  test early do let us know  I'm tempted to test this weekend just because I'm interested in keeping track of what is happening in my body x


----------



## Shyeshye

Petunia99 
That sounds right, I had a transfer on 20th day 5 blast, count 14 days from egg collection, so whatever date your EC was, 14 days from that date. Should be 9 days. Xxx good luck

Taliya good luck hon. Xxx 

Babygirlforme good luck hon, no symtoms isn't a bad sign, sometimes, I'll think no signs are a good sign xxx

Hopefulvik good luck xx have a lovely birthday xxxx


----------



## babygirlforme

thank you shyeshye good luck to you    I see you cannot wait.
I can wait...   The day for ptest is 30, but I think it is better to test 01 or maybe 02, 02 it's my sister's birthday.

   to all


----------



## Amoeba1705

Welcome Petunia and Taliya fingers crossed for a bfp for you both x  

Shyeshye it may be too early to test and could give a false result.i would always recommend waiting until your otd as stated by your clinic....you're almost there x

Babygirlforme remember there aren't always symptoms, and no symptoms can lead to a bfp...remain positive x

AFM had a mother/daughter day. So had a wee trip to Whitby/Scarborough/Helmsley and eventually came home again. Am still remaining positive for my third and final round. Appear to be coping with the bfn very well, although not back at work yet - can't face it (one woman is almost 20wks and another is coming back from maternity...it's going to be hard!!!) xx

Good luck to all you lovely ladies testing over next few days xx


----------



## Stars and Rainbows

Hi ladies
I am 2dp5dt and have had cramping and very thick brown mucus. Should I be worried?
Baby dust to you all xxxx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Welcome wishingandhoping.  It could all be implantation..cramps and the mucus can be signs. try to remain positive xx


----------



## Greengirl72

Hi, I'm week 1 into my 2 week wait.  I had EC on the 14th of Jan and transfer on the 16th - so only a 2 day hatching.  All went well. Progesterone levels good.  Just don't feel any different than any other mid-cycle week.  But hear from lots of ladies that they felt nothing.  I am pretty in tune with my body, so thought I would expect to feel something if I was pregnant.  Last night dreamed I had my period, which I have done before a few times and then usually wake up with it, but not this time.  So fingers crossed.

This is my first attempt at IVF as it took a long while to save up and I only had 1 egg.  Feel like we are at the end of the road because of my age.  So just another week to wait to see if we have been one of the very few lucky ones at my age.  Toes now crossed too.

I hope everyone out there isn't going too mad with the waiting.  x


----------



## Amoeba1705

Welcome greengirl. Fingers crossed for a bfp for you x remember not feeling anything doesn't mean nothing is happening   When I had my bfp it was with a 2day embryo ☺ X


----------



## Shyeshye

Hi ladies 
Just wondered, would embie have implanted now, I had AF pains since day 2 really, they haven't seem to go, also had pelvic pain, I had SPD with my 2nd baby ivf, and it's the same pain, although never had it untill I got to 15 weeks, anyone had this so early, or is the dreaded AF coming.  I've had no implantation bleed is that a concern, does everyone have a implantation bleed? 

Thanks ladies x


----------



## Teapot1

Hi Ladies,
Please can I join you? Have just got home from ET   This is our third attempt and we had a day 5 blast transferred so OTD is 5th Feb. Am usually a serial tester but hoping to hold off this time!! Did poas this morning though and got a line so still some trigger there anyway.
Sending you all lots of luck and sticky baby dust


----------



## babygirlforme

Hi old ladies, welcome new ladies  
thank you amoeba, I understand how you feel at work with one preg woman and another after maternity, do you have frozen embryos for another transfer?
Dear ladies, I don't understand why after fresh ET the doc recommends 1 Crinone and after Frozen-thawed ET the doc recommends much more Progesterone?
I had a fresh ET(frozen eggs) and I have to take only 1 Crinone/day.

I don't feel anything-day 7   

 to all


----------



## Amoeba1705

Welcome teapot...try to not poas!! Fingers crossed for a bfp for you x 

Babygirlforme I don't have any frozen as over my 2 cycles I've only had 3 embryos of which all 3 were transferred...none of them would've been good enough quality to freeze anyway 😣 I have one funded round left, and see the consultant in About 4 weeks to discuss it. The next will be my final as can't self-fund! As for crinone gel I don't know the answer to it...my clinic gives us cyclogest pessaries to take 3 times a day (fresh cycle so total of 1200mg progesterone!) ...and don't know if that's different for a fet as don't know anyone who has had fet at my clinic x

Randh you shouldn't ovulate as the drugs you took yesterday would prevent it. The trigger will mature the eggs ready for tomorrow so that would explain the pain/uncomfortable feeling you have. Try not to worry x 

Hope everyone is doing ok x


----------



## babygirlforme

dear amoeba, thank you for reply   , so you have 1 more try and you can have 1-2 frozen.  
all my tx& meds are self-fund I am 50 and no result, I don't know what I'll do if....
Very strange why Reprofit recommends 1 Crinone/ day after et, too little I think
    to all


----------



## TAliyA

Hello again and Good Luck to all you lovely ladies 

I'm suffering painful cramps and pelvic pain today, like The worst period you could have, also very dizzy bloated, I feel horrendous.  I'm thinking this must be the side effects of crinone. Talking of crinone, babygirl, I am 4dp5dt and I am taking 8% crinone gel once a day for the next 12 weeks, trust your Drs, they know better than you.


----------



## babygirlforme

dear taliya, thank you for progesterone reply, but after reprofit doc changed the egss, and they did not match my bl.gr., and they did not tell me, i am not so sure  , also i read some ladies take high progest. dose after et  

taliya, your pelvic pain could be from implant., i feel nothing and take crinone, no pain from crinone,  i am day 7    i feel nothing... only God knows


----------



## klmch

Hello  Taliyah and ladies!

Talyah, sorry to hear you're having horrible pains. I can't comment on crinone as I'm on utrogestan, but hope you feel better soon. 
I am 3 days post 5 day transfer at Gest Prague. This time was a FET, had a fresh DE cycle in December (BFN). So far this time, I've hardly felt a thing. Don't know if that's a good or bad thing.... I worry if I feel anything, and worry if I don't!! 

Supposed to wait 16 days to test but think I might sneak a few tests in before that!


----------



## Petunia99

Ugh I worry I just did something stupid... I just walked on the treadmill for 30 min. Not fast - slow enough that i was reading a book while walking. I've been going stir crazy while I wait for Beta on Thursday. Doc said no exercise but I thought walking was fine. Anyway... felt a little abdomen pressure but not as strong as a cramp. Went upstairs to use the bathroom and I am spotting. If it weren't for the timing of the treadmill I wouldn't worry (i would just think is implantation spotting since I am 5dp5dt. What do you all think? And I swore I wouldn't read into symptoms during this wait...

Petunia


----------



## klmch

Petunia, I am sure it's ok. the clinics I have been to have positively encouraged walking, just not heavy exercise. I bet the timing is just coincidence....


----------



## Amoeba1705

Petunia I think it is likely to be coincidence. My clinic encourage gentle exercise such as walking, but nothing strenuous so sure you'll be fine xx


----------



## Petunia99

Thanks ladies -- I've been crampy and spotting all afternoon but nothing intense. I think you are right and it was just a coincidence. It scared me enough that i think I will just take it easy until I get my beta on Thursday. Man this is nerve-wracking, isn't it?


----------



## HopefulVik

I cracked and have tested at (4am!!!) on day 10, I couldn't wait til tomorrow and it seems to be a bfp. I can't believe it


----------



## Amoeba1705

Congratulations hopefulvik   xx


----------



## In sha Allah

Hopefulvik ...... Congratulations


----------



## Teapot1

Congratulations Hopefulvik!!    hope you are the first of many!

Feeling dizzy and sick here but have to keep reminding myself its just the drugs...too early to be anything else!!


----------



## Greengirl72

Congratulations *HopefulVik!* Best wishes for a good pregnancy.


----------



## Petunia99

WoW congrats Hopefulvik! Love that you did it at 4am.


----------



## 100480

Hi ladies, have had a weekend trying not to think about treatment so now a lot to catch up on here!
Firstly, congrats to HopefulVik - glad this thread finally has some more good news to give everyone hope that positives do happen! xx
Welcome to all the new ladies - Petunia99, Taliya, Stars and Rainbows, Greengirl72, Teapot1, Klmch - we'll keep each other as sane as possible during this madness!
Shyeshye - did you manage to hold off from testing? I understand how impossible it is to wait until OTD, as I can never hold out that long. My advice would be not to test before 6 days after a 5-day transfer, as if there is any HCG before then, it is likely to be very low. Also, only test prior to OTD using a very sensitive test (as far as I know, First Response Early Result is the most sensitive test available). You must make sure if you test early, to take the result with a pinch of salt, as a neg could be too early to detect the hormone, and a positive may not last that soon if implantation didn't happen correctly. I hope if you have tested/do test, it's a BFP  
Petunia99 - as the other ladies have said, gentle exercise is encouraged. I'm sure if you were still able to read a book whilst walking, you weren't doing anything too strenuous. I hope the spotting has now stopped, and take it easy for a day or 2 to ease your mind  
Amoeba - well done sweetie for staying so positive, we all know how hard it is to be around people who are pregnant or giving birth whilst we are going through this treatment xx

AFM, after testing Friday at 7dp5dt and getting an almost-not-there positive line, I've been too scared to test again. I was planning on doing one yesterday whilst my partner was here for support, but everytime I went to POAS I got too nervous & couldn't go! Think it's because today is the day in my last treatment when I started spotting with my chemical preg.. I'm scared of testing and my faint line of hope having disappeared, so have decided to let myself hang onto that bit of hope for longer - I'm not doing any more tests until OTD on Friday. Please still be there little line..

Best of luck to anyone testing this week, please bring this thread some more BFP's to even out the BFN's xx


----------



## Teapot1

*Melissamummy* that sounds very hopeful!! Were you using a FRER? Is it worth just trying a cbdigi as no going  then looking for the line, not sure how sensitive they are though.

Totally agree with what you said about the other tests - I bought some cheapie strips on ebay that are supposedly super early detectors 10mlu but they didn't even show a hint of a line after I had taken the hcg trigger shot  maybe not as good as they were made out to be! Also had a false positive on a supermarket ownbrand last cycle.

I hate testing with DH about - is that weird? I think its because I don't want to disappoint him (even though he will obviously find out anyway ) - I always get up while he's still asleep and poas in secret!

Does anyone know roughly how long the trigger stays in your system if its 10,000iu? I tested yesterday before going for transfer and still quite a strong line.

Just a thought - maybe I should have joined the next thread as my OTD is not until February? Aah well I will blatantly test before then anyway so will stay here if that's ok! Hope everyone is managing to distract themselves  I'm _almost_ looking forward to going back to work to take my mind off it now xxxx


----------



## Shyeshye

Hi melissamummy
Thanks for the advice, I haven't tested   how I don't know, scared to be honest.
2 days remaining and petrified, I'm gonna expect the worse and if I'm wrong I'll be sooooooo over the moon.
I actually weirdly feel pregnant, my clinging hope is sore boobs and AF pains that I've had for almost a week now.  
All will be know Wednesday, praying beanie has been clever  

Xxxx


----------



## Shyeshye

Melissamummy 

Stay strong hon, if you had a positive that's amazing and I'm sure it will be there xxxxyeah


----------



## elwemma

Hi everyone! 
Im back from my scarborough weekend, it was just what I needed! Although now Ive come back to the reality of another week wait and it's driving me absolutely nuts now. I really am trying to hold off testing, but Im wanting to test at the weekend, Im booked in for a test at the hospital next Monday.

I too have family convincing me it has worked! which is so hard! I have a friend who think she knows everything and is telling me the nurses are wrong half the time, I have a lot less patience and am feeling so low at the moment, I just feel like crying all the time.
Really have my fingers crossed for all you ladies! I really do, it's such a difficult time for us all. Im looking forward to not having to have home injections anymore, still in tears every night with those swell lol

*teapot1*, I am trying to convince myself of the same swell, with the sickness and dizziness, but my nurse told me today, it's either the hormone injections or its early signs! So kinda gets you thinking again :/

love and hugs to everyone on here xxxx


----------



## 100480

Hi Teapot, no I've never used a clearblue digi as they aren't as sensitive as the FRER. I only ever trust to use FRER as when I was 6 weeks pregnant with really high levels of hormone, the normal clearblue tests were still faint and Tesco and Boots own brand ones didn't pick up anything! Yet from 2 days before OTD, the FRER tests always had a clear, dark line . With regard to your trigger shot, I think my clinic said it stays in your system for approx. 10 days? But I think it can last up to 12 days. It's harder to test early with a fresh cycle incase you get a positive from the trigger shot confused with an actual positive.  P.s. of course it's ok to stay here! You're only a couple of days behind transfer from a few of us and there's other ladies with early Feb test dates here too xx

Shyeshye, well done you on holding out - less than 2 days to go! I think your outlook is the best way - we all have to believe it can happen, but if we're most prepared for a neg and don't get our hopes up too high, it'll be a little bit less of a shock if the worst happens.

Elwemma, glad you had a good weekend away. Try and stay sane, and get some rest until OTD!

Took DD out to the children's centre this afternoon and now my achy uterus has come back, keeps making me worry. Think a lay down may be a sensible idea whilst she naps!

Hope all the other ladies here with good or bad news are coping ok xxx


----------



## Shyeshye

A  quick question ladies,
I'm not going to test but what is the difference in 2 days. I'm 7 days today, if and I'm not, tested today, what difference would it make?? Xx anyone know?


----------



## Amoeba1705

Shyeshye you could get a false result...bfn because it's too quick or a bfp from trigger shot. The best time to test is when your clinic recommend xx


----------



## 100480

Hey shyeshye, 2 days could make all the difference. The HCG in your body is meant to just about double every day at the beginning when pregnant, so 2 days could make a big difference depending on when your body starts to release the hormone xx


----------



## Shyeshye

My ET was 20th january, 14 days from then? Is that Thursday or Wednesday. Confused lol. It may be Thursday as I'm counting the day of ET as day 1.? 
Which day would you say xxxx


----------



## Shyeshye

My EC was 15th? X


----------



## Teapot1

Eeek, then you must be due to test? Some clinics say 11 days after day5 transfer so surely must be fine to test now?!  xxx


----------



## 100480

Shyeshye, I'd say your test day should be the same as mine then? 30th? ET day isn't day 1, the next day is. And my old clinic always made OTD 10 days after ET day, so if your transfer was on the 20th, test day should be 30th? What date did your clinic give you to test, or are you going in for a beta?


----------



## In sha Allah

Evening ladies I've been reading but nit really posted as nothing much to report 
Well done for holding out shheshye
Melissa mummy looks like there may be a few of us testing on Friday , I also went for a walk today and have been doing a lot more around the house since weekend 
Listen to your body Hun x
Well I'm feeling quite normal as you can be during this process lol
Boobs ok 
A little twinge and cramp and pull here and there 
No implantation bleed ? 
ET was last Monday so implant should have happened now !!!! 
But not feeling any different 
I wish our clinic did beta


----------



## 100480

In Sha Allah, it's kind of nice to have people testing on the same day - fingers crossed we'll all get a positive! I'm feeling much better after my lay down, even though I wasn't doing much beforehand so strange I got achy again. Just going to have to take it really easy. I got no implantation bleed and I thought it was happening when I had loads of twinges within the first few days after ET, but clearly it happened much later or the positive on Friday would have been much stronger. I wish my clinic did beta too! They seem to do beta sooner than they allow you to test at home!


----------



## Shyeshye

Melissamummy
They didn't give me a date, just 14 days after egg collection, which is Wednesday?xx
15th egg collection x


----------



## 100480

Oh ok Shyeshye. Well I make 14 days after egg collection Thurs 29th. As you're on a fresh cycle, if you can hold on until Thursday I would - just so you can be sure that any positive you get cannot be blamed on your trigger shot xx


----------



## In sha Allah

Melissamummy did you say you did have a implantation bleed ?


----------



## 100480

In Sha Allah, no I've never had even a drop of implantation bleeding. My pregnancy with my daughter and my last chemical preg I didn't get any bleeding, twinges, cramps, aches - absolutely nothing. Yet with this (hopefully still positive) cycle, I've had lots of cramping, aches, twinges but no implantation bleeding.. It's so weird how every pregnancy can vary in one woman, let alone different women. I think implantation bleeding isn't a very common symptom. I've also read sometimes it will be so small or feint, that it's not noticed. Don't stress if you have or haven't had any xx


----------



## TAliyA

Congratulations to HopefulVik on your BFP!!  

Please send your lucky baby dust our way  

Good luck to everyone testing this week x


----------



## elwemma

If it helps at all shyeshye I had transfer same day as you, and a 5 day transfer, I have to go in next Monday for my test. I'm on day 11 today apparently (according to nurses). 
Although now I'm thinking I might test early aswell. Good luck shyeshye xx


----------



## Petunia99

Ok I'll admit it. I broke down and did a HPT today while hubby was at work. I'm an addict it's true.... BUT I had a very, very, very faint second line. I am 6dp5dt today.

Quietly, cautiously getting excited!

Petunia


----------



## Amoeba1705

Petunia it naughty to test early   but I really hope congratulations will be in order on OTD xx 

Elwemma glad you had a good weekend in Scatborough....try to hold off until OTD as a false result could occur when testing early  xx 

In sha Allah remember implantation bleeding is rare...I didn't have it when got bfp, and don't over think any lack of symptoms as again not everyone will get symptoms xx


----------



## 100480

Ahh Petunia, I'm so excited for you! Let's hope both our early positive's stick  

Elwemma, best of luck to you if you do crack and test early. It is so hard to hold out until OTD, isn't it xx


----------



## HopefulVik

Great news melissamummy and petunia! 
Fingers crossed it stays and lines get darker  
I've done another few (8!) tests and they're all positive. Ringing the hospital today to get scans and stuff booked. I'm really pleased but still feel very nervous, can't wait to have the scans and know it's all fine. Sending so much love and positivity to everyone, it's the hardest process in the world xxxxxx


----------



## elwemma

Hopefulvik that's great news! Hope you don't have to wait too long for the scan, is it about 2 or 3 weeks more to wait?
Petunia, I hope that second line only gets stronger now. I would much rather find out at home and confirm at hospital so I think I might just test at the weekend. Although I'm too scared to. 
Thanks melissamummy, I know, it's just torture! Well apparently AF is due tomorrow or Thursday so I suppose if it doesn't turn up by Friday I could test maybe (it usually comes half he after I test, so I seem to jinx myself)
Melissamummy have you got a faint positive did you say? If so I hope it carries on getting stronger x


----------



## 100480

Hopefulvik, I love how many tests you've done! Lol better to be sure!  

Elwemma, yes I tested on Friday (7dp5dt) but the line was so so so faint. I'm worried it's another chemical as I've always got a dark line with FRER 6dp5dt, and as my little embie was already hatched when it was transferred, I thought it would be a day or 2 ahead of the schedule. So all a bit concerning as to why the hormone was so weak on Friday. Only thing I can think of is that it's not continued to grow at the fast rate it did before transfer, which makes me worry it won't last.. so no more tests til Friday! Xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Hopefulvik can't believe the number of tests you've done 😊 hopefully your clinic will get scan booked in for 2weeks time xx

Elwemma the pessaries should hold off AF...held mine off for 4days, AF started after I stopped the pessaries! I really hope it's a bfp for you x 

Melissamummy and petunia lets hope the line gets darker x 

Hope everyone else is doing ok xx


----------



## elwemma

oh no, I hope thats not the case, fingers crossed it something related to the test you've used or just something we don't really know about. Have you been in touch with your hospital to ask them what they think? Surely they'd be able to put your mind at ease and possibly explain something for you hun? I ring my hospital about anything like that and they're great, they encourage it.
I really hope everything goes ok

Amoeba1705 I'm not using the pessaries, I think they gave me injections instead. I'm not sure if that was because of my risk of OHSS. Are the pessaries a progesterone support? I'm using Gestone and Clexane, will that hold off af? (I'm wondering now why I'm not on the pessaries and what difference it would make )

Wow, so much to think about and all so complicated and daunting


----------



## 100480

Elwemma, yeah I could ring the clinic but as I'm not past OTD yet, I assume they'd probably just tell me not to worry about any test results until that day, unless I get spotting or something. If the test is negative or still really feint on Friday, I'll ask if I can go in for beta to see what's happening.  Until then it's just a waiting game! I'm on the pessaries - that's all my old clinic prescribed. I think each clinic just makes it's own choice about which sort of drugs to use. My new clinic use the crinone gel, but I'd heard that could be messy and I'd only ever used the pessaries, so I asked if I could have them instead. I'm sure your clinic has you on the right meds you need to be on   xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Elwemma the gestone is similar to the pessaries but I think it may be a higher dose of progesterone or atlast it's more effective?!  So assume it will hold off AF. I think the clexane is to do with preventing blood clots?  It's all so confusing


----------



## elwemma

melissamummy I would be ringing them anyway, just to say, this is what you've done, this is the result and that you're worried about chemical. See if they can offer any explanation. Either way, I hope the wait goes by quicker.....the wait is agonising. 
Thanks guys, I'm sure they must have me on what they think is best, but it does make you wonder   
Clexane is definitely the blood thinning, which they said is to try prevent the OHSS 
That would make sense that the Gestone is the same as the pessaries. I can't remember clearly, as I was still coming round from EC anaesthetic


----------



## 100480

Elwemma, I will certainly ring them if I have any pains or spotting. But until OTD or if something happens, I'm just going to get plenty of rest and try to stop clock watching every 10 mins! It is agonising but considering I am literally the world's most impatient person, I think I'm hanging in there quite well  
I was so scared of OHSS but luckily there was little chance of me developing it, as I only have 1 ovary which didn't produce many eggs for collection. Better for you to be on meds to help prevent OHSS than take the risk and end up cancelling the cycle, so I'm sure your clinic have your best interests and health at heart xx


----------



## Shyeshye

Well ladies great on the BFP       

I'm testing tomorrow and petrified  
Symtoms to date are ;

Restless sleep 
Belly cramps and belly ache 
Lower back pain like AF 
Very sore under my arms glands are up
Sore boobs and nipples 
Bloated 
Sicky feeling on and off 
Aching legs and pelvic bone pain 
Feel warm but don't have temp


God knows if this is AF or pregnancy but I do feel a little different, don't get low back pains till after AF so hoping that's a great sign.

Come on my beautiful beanie give me 2 lines xxxx I loves you           

Good luck to those that are testing and so sorry to those that haven't got there dream. 
Shye


----------



## 100480

Shyeshye, did you call your clinic to find out for definite what day they want you to test? Best of luck for tomorrow, but remember you may not be due to test until tomorrow or Friday at least, so keep hopeful whatever the result.
Has anyone heard from Gabiladybird? Wasn't she supposed to test yesterday or today? Best of luck to you if you're reading this sweetie xx


----------



## Teapot1

*Shyeshye* literally cannot wait for you to test, have such a good feeling for you - I don't know why, maybe all your positivity xx Wishing you so much luck for tomorrow morning x

I poas again this morning (2dp5dt) and still a hint of a line from the trigger on a FRER - 9 days after I took it! Will test the trigger out again on Thursday as should be gone by then. Feeling very PMS-y here, cramps and terrible heartburn. Dr. Google tells me that the progesterone relaxes your muscles including the valve at the top of your stomach hence the acid coming up? Is anyone else suffering with this? Was nearly sick earlier. What does it all mean?? Oh yeah...probably nothing 

*Elwemma* I'm on the Clexane too - any tips to stop the pain as they are hell?! Can you use ice cubes with this injection do you know?


----------



## Shyeshye

Teapot   put the pee sticks down lol xx
God I'm scared...Praying hard. How are u doing, hope you get a BFP, would be lovely. Could be bump.cycles haha xxxx

Melissamummy 
Sure it's Thursday, but I'm doing it tomorrow, 1 day is not going to make a difference. 14 days from egg collection.is Wednesday, 9 days post et is Thursday, confusing xxxx might call clinic now xx


----------



## Petunia99

Looking for people to co-sign my impatience 

My donor egg retrieval date was Jan 15. Had a 5 day transfer on Jan 20. Clinic said ok to get beta test on Jan 29. Do you think I can get an accurate poas tomorrow morning?

Shyeshye -- are we on the same schedule?

Petunia


----------



## Teapot1

Haha, *Shyeshye* that would be amazing!!!  I will be keeping an eye here tomorrow morning for your update xxx

*Petunia* good luck if you are testing in the morning too xxx


----------



## Shyeshye

Petunia99 melissamummy 
I think we are, our dates our identical.  My clinic have just told me the 30th? How's that possible, that's not 14 days past EC? I am testing tomorrow? Haha I've had this date set from beginning, my patience has run out lol.
Your the same as me petunia so potentially you could but it's up to you honey? I don't want to influence you.    good luck honey if you decide to test, be rooting for you.xxx 
Mellisamummyhow early did you test? X didn't u test super early and got a BFP xx

Teapot, the clinic are saying the 30th now? Eak, still testing tomorrow lol, seems too long. Scary  

Shye xx


----------



## TAliyA

Hi Shyeshye 

I just wanted to let you know that I am experiencing all of your symptoms you listed.... and then some!  

Good luck tomorrow for your BFP! Sounds very promising   x


----------



## Shyeshye

Aw good luck Taliya, let's hope our beanies have made it.xxxxx


----------



## 100480

Shyeshye, your clinic want you to wait a FULL 14 days after EC. 14 days after the collection is Thurs 29th, but as you'll test with your first morning urine, it'll technically only be 13.5 days after EC as the EC and ET are generally done late lunchtime/afternoon time. That extra half a day may make a difference in the result, so don't dismiss it as not important. Yes I tested at 7dp5dt but I'm on an FET. Aren't you on a fresh cycle? If so, you must be careful testing early incase you pick up the trigger shot still as that'll give you a positive. Best of luck if you do test in the morning.

Teapot  I would have thought your trigger should all be out by Thursday so hopefully any positive after then will be the real deal!

Petunia if you're going to test tomorrow, I would use a sensitive test such as First Response Early Result. You must remember though that it may still be too early - I've heard many women having a negative the day before OTD, or even on the day, then a day or 2 later they've had a good positive.

Fingers crossed for all you ladies testing over next few days! All my symptoms have disappeared so too scared to test until Friday! Should be a clear BFP or BFN then, so no misinterpreting the result.


----------



## Shyeshye

Mellisamummy 
Thank you honey for advice xxx

Stay positive, a line is a line, I understand your concerns thou, try and relax, visualise that beanie is with you still, good luck   Xxxx


----------



## 100480

Shyeshye, that's ok, it's nice to have useful information for others. Unfortunately I seem to know the answers to most people's questions due to all the cycles I've had! I am clinging onto hope - the first sign I had of a chemical last time was spotting, then nothing else for 4 days, so unless I get spotting that hope will stay alive until at least Friday! I'm going mad counting down the hours though - even getting out and doing stuff doesn't distract me for one minute! I hope so much that this is the last time I ever have to go through this horrible process.. xx


----------



## Shyeshye

Aw melissamummy your an inspiration to us all, this is my 2nd cycle, I was blessed to get a BFP 1st time round, honest to god, I don't know how people just keep going, although the need for a baby is very great for most so I see how people do it.
I have made a decision that if this doesn't work, I'll try my last snow baby and then it's the end of the road as emotionally I just can't do it again.   
Praying that this clever baby has made it, would be so amazing to complete my family.
Be strong, I'm praying your beanie is fine.    
This 2ww has been torture and I don't even want to test tomorrow but I need to know so I can move on, if that makes sense. Xxxx


----------



## Shyeshye

Mellisamummy if there's anything I've learnt from both journeys, it's just how amazing and supportive all us ladies are, the love and positive messages is just so lovely.
My advice to all is never think it can't happen as I really believe in miracles and this process should be called miracle.
What I think sometimes we forget is that we are asking for life, life is a massive process and one that years ago wasn't possible under these circumstances so I thank god that this is available for us to try and have our babies, otherwise can you imagine our pain, doesn't bear thinking about.

Love and hugs all 
We are truly all inspiration in our own journeys xxxxx


----------



## 100480

Aww thank you Shyeshye. I was also so so lucky to be blessed with my DD after our first ever treatment cycle. I've also been so lucky that although they didn't retrieve many eggs, we ended up with quite good frosties and we've not lost one through the thawing process yet. My DD is such a social child, she would love a sibling, which makes our want for a second so much more important. I don't think we can take the emotional or financial strain for another cycle if needed, but we'd have to find a way because I can't imagine not giving our last 2 frosties a chance. I don't know what I'd do if this technology didn't exist to help us achieve our dreams. Fingers  crossed we've both had success this time round though. I have everything crossed so much for you xx


----------



## 100480

Ok think I might be out of the game now. When I went to toilet earlier I noticed a very faint tinge to my discharge (sorry TMI), but it's wasn't bright red. More like a very light brown-red. It was so so small I didn't think much of it, but just had a fair bit more. It can't be implantation bleeding this late on so think it's another chemical. Just did a test and it came back with quite a strong positive on a FRER test, but this is the exact same point last time that it stopped developing and the positives started getting weaker. I don't see why I can't seem to get past 4 weeks with frozen cycles.. I'll call the clinic in the morning and see what they advise..


----------



## Amoeba1705

Aww melissamummy don't give up hope yet     Xx I really hope it's just late implantation bleeding but also remember some people bleed in pregnancy but everything is ok. Phone your clinic tomorrow to see what they advise but it may be to wait until OTD. Fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## 100480

Thanks Amoeba, I will do. Got some cramps now and the only news I've ever read about this early on with bleeding and cramps is bad news. I'd have thought if it was old blood coming out from implantation, it would be brown and not cause cramps.. sleepless night ahead..


----------



## Amoeba1705

The cramps may be the little embie settling in   I really hope it's good news for you and hope you get some rest tonight xxx


----------



## Shyeshye

Oh no melissamummy please stay postive until you know otherwise. Praying for you honey xxxxx
Big hugs. Bleeds can happen, if you've got a strong line that's a postive and if it's not bright red, you could be fine.
Big hugs xxxxx


----------



## FreyaRun

Melissa...try to stay hopeful, I know it's hard, but even some red spotting can be okay!!  Xoxo hope the clinic is helpful tomorrow!  Hugs!


----------



## In sha Allah

To all you lovely ladies who have been wonderful on here just to fill you in yesterday evening around 5 ish my mygraine kicked in boom all at once , it had been nuggling on my left side for a few days but then seem to fade I knew then that I was out as I wrote at that time , but yesterday I just knew you know your body my temp went high just knew 
Went to bed then feeling cold , sicky mygraine knew my body was telling me 
Woke ho now went to the loo and so behold brown stringy stuff when wiped sorry tmi then a little pink/red 
Been to the loo a couple times and now nothing if Anything I think pink when I wipe not sure and my stomache and back are burning 
Trying to hold back the years as I feel stupid second time round can't deliver. 
Not going to be in denial as I know my body and this isn't late implant it is start of AF 

Last cycle I bled after I stopped cyclogest ? So do I still take them till OTD which is Friday ? Or just stop now 

This was our last time as we just can not afford it again 
And I'm 41 now so physically and mentally I don't think I can handle going through this again 
We gave it our best shot and it just wasn't meant to be 
Good luck to all and thanks for your support xxxxx you all have been brill xx


----------



## Shyeshye

Morning ladies 

I tested this morning and am pleased to say I have a      My gorgeous beanie has made it. I'm absolutely speechless. I'm in shock, still can't believe what I'm seeing. 2 lovely lines, not even a faint one....       We cried and cuddled and cried and cuddled. 

I will come back later, want to say thank you to everyone that's kept me going.

For those that haven't had there dreams come true, big hugs  For those testing good luck xxxxx
Shye


----------



## Teapot1

Aaah I knew it!!!     well done mr and mrs shyeshye xxxxxx so pleased for you xxx


----------



## Shyeshye

Thank you teapot. I am in totally shock.xxxxx

Now we want one from you, keep praying and visualising xxxxxx

Come on teapot beanie, this beanie wants a cycle buddie xxxxxx


----------



## Shyeshye

In sha Allah 
Don't give up honey, keep being strong.xxxx
Pink could be a implantation bleed.xxxxx
Praying for you


----------



## Amoeba1705

Congratulations Shyeshye  

In sha Allah DON'T stop the cyclogest!! You need to wait until OTD and wait until your clinic tell you to stop. I got a bfn on an hpt (what my clinic use) but wasn't allowed to stop cyclogest until they had beta results! Try to remain positive, it could be a late implantation bleed xxx


----------



## Greengirl72

Hi *In sha Allah* I think I might be in the same boat as you. I have got all the signs my AF is on the way too. I'm older too, but unfortunately without any children and we can't afford to keep going. Unfortunately we haven't won the lottery! LOL. I hope it is a late implantation bleed for you and me. x


----------



## In sha Allah

Thanks ladies for the positive vibes 
Congratulations shheshye so happy for you 
Come on tea pot your nearly there too
Unfortunately my clininc does not do beta they just rely on hpt that they provide 
I know my body though and it's defo af slowly peeping through as all my tell tale sighns are there , I know by the end if the day af will be full blown lol 
I will keep the pessaries going till OTD as that's when I run out 
Had to break it to the hubby he's ok he still positive till OTD 
Feel a bit broken and a bit of a let down to hubby and others who want this also for us 
Greengirl is this your first cycle 
Good luck to all those testing today xx


----------



## trina123

Ladies i had cramps backache and bleeds and got bfp so dont give up hope great news on the bfps ladies


----------



## Amoeba1705

In sha Allah my clinic only use beta to confirm a bfn! They supply you with an hpt but if bfn and no AF then they do a beta test. 

Green girl and in sha Allah Please don't give up hope yet, as trina said bfps can occur with cramps and bleeds!  xx


----------



## 100480

Shyeshye congratulations  sweetie!   

AFM, had a lot more discharge today - some brown but also some red with clots like my last chemical. Spoke to my clinic and they won't do anything until OTD, but she said with the cramps and having red blood with clots it is looking like another chemical


----------



## Amoeba1705

Aww melissamummy I really hope it's not another chemical xx


----------



## In sha Allah

Melissamummy hang on there stay positive I know it's easier said than done 
I'm also in bed at the moment trying to ignore the af pains I am having at the moment 
Trina thanks for that but my tell tale sighn if af is my mygraine that's why I'm pretty sure Hun xxx


----------



## honkiepink

Hello. Can i be added? OTD  4th Feb First IVF cycle


----------



## elwemma

Teapot1 the only thing I've noticed for the cyclogest, is the closer to the centre the less it seems to hurts, also when we first started them DP would do them slow, and they were agony. Now he's more confident and quite quick seems to hurt less, but it almost always stings like crazy afterwards 
I was only advised to use ice with the Gestone, and to wiggle my toes, the to apply pressure for a good minute after, but again that one stings and most of the time it really does hurt..... I'm full of bruises and lumps now, hopefully all for a good reason though. 

Shyeshye that's great new congratulations! We'll miss you popping up on here, always so supportive of others. So happy for you.

For you ladies that have BFN don't give up, I'm sending big hugs at such a hard time

AFM I've woken up with stomach ache and leg ache which has had me worrying a little but no sign when I went to the loo   
I usually have no signs at all until the night before or early morning, and it's usually my legs and tummy but really bad dull aches and cramps, which is nothing like what I've got right now

Does anyone know of could help, if the Gestone holds off AF, do you only get one once you stop using Gestone? Some am I actually not going to have AF or am I right watching out as I'm due in the next few days?


----------



## Petunia99

Melissamummy and In sha Allah I'm so sorry for what you are going through. Even if you are pretty sure you know what is happening try to hang in there until you get the definitive answers from your clinics. Put your feet up and be good to yourselves.

Shyeshye -- SO EXCITED FOR YOU!! My husband and I decided we would wait to hpt until tomorrow morning (which will be 14 days after egg retrieval). I was going to sneak an hpt this morning but am too scared.

Petunia


----------



## Teapot1

Elwemma, thanks-will reply properly later as typing quick on my lunch break  The Gestone can delay AF or even keep her at bay in some people but you have to keep taking. When is OTD? I can't look back on phone. Stay positive if you can though sweet, it's definitely not over yet xxx


----------



## elwemma

Thanks teapot, is OTD pregnancy test?
That's monday! I'm thinking of testing at home over the weekend, as if prefer to find out just me and DP and then confirm on Monday, but I darent!
I just can't seem to get it in my head that this time might of worked, after so many BFNs
But suppose anything is possible


----------



## Stars and Rainbows

Hi Ladies
Congrats in BFps and to the ladies who got BFN I am sending all the love in the world. I Have been there believe me xx
I hope you don't mind me jumping in  I had a natural FET Friday of two grade A blast embies. I did a naughty thing today 5dpt and tested and got this...... 
I am to worried to believe its true I haven't the heart to tell hubby yet as we haven had dissapointmet before and so worried a evap line. Having cramps too aNd hot cold sweats.Let me know what you ladies think xxx the pic is uploaded in the gallery x


----------



## babygirlforme

Hi lovely ladies - congratulations to all with pos test, i am sorry for those with problems  
reprofit said me to test 30.1.
dh was this morning searching for a trip for my 50th birthday and suddenly insisted to test today, day 10 after et
he looked the result ++, very strong i can't believe it, no symptom since et
i am in chock-i have 2 late nat. preg. in my life which ended in stillbirth

good luck to all


----------



## Stars and Rainbows

Baby girl for me, congratulations lovely sending you all the love in then world and hope I'll be behind you with this status xxx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Congratulations babygirlforme xx


----------



## In sha Allah

Melissamummy how's it going 
My pains have gone still have niggly mygraine but as for down there it's everytime I go for a wee and wipe my self sometimes stringy sometimes just slight when I wipe 
My period does start like this so hey ho x


----------



## Shyeshye

Fab news babygirlforme     Enjoy this 9 months. Yah xxxxxx


----------



## 100480

Congrats Stars and Rainbows, and Babygirlforme - well done to your little embies xx

In Sha Allah, I've just spent the whole day laying down doing pretty much nothing except wallow and cry. I've been scared to go to the toilet because everytime I wipe too there's brown or red blood. Seems to be mostly brown at the moment which I suppose is better than red blood. I can't remember with my last chemical whether the spotting was just red or red and brown - but it took 3 days for the full blown bleeding to start so it may be days yet before I know exactly what's happening. I'm hoping after OTD, my clinic will have me in for beta tests to check the levels and which direction they're going in.. hope you can stay strong sweetie xx


----------



## babygirlforme

hello lovely girls, thank you  I didn't know there are so many lovely girls here-  *shyeshye*, *mellissamummy*, *amoeba*, *stars and rainbows*(yes)

@50 & after my losses I am cautious  

   to all


----------



## Greengirl72

Congratulations *babygirlforme*! After all you have been through I truly wish you all the best.

AFM, I thought period would be here today with all the cramping and early indications, but stopped again this morning, so was a wee bit hopeful, but now seems to be starting again. It would have been nice to make it through to test date, but I won't be surprised if AF is in full swing by tomorrow morning. If it is, its back to trying naturally and looking at the adoption route for the future.

Good luck for all that are coming up to the POAS...big big


----------



## Teapot1

*Babygirlforme* that's is amazing!! Congratulations, so so pleased for you and fills me with so much hope that it is possible still xxx

*Stars and Rainbows*, I can't work out how to look at your test porn  but sending you a big hug and congratulations 

*elwemma* OTD = official test date  Know exactly how you feel, we've had 2 bfn's and with no chance of natural conception spent around £25k to date but just can't give up!! Our clinic only offer a beta if you request one so relying on the old hpt. We can be test buddies as I'm going to test at the weekend too-would rather find out when DH and I can spend the day alone together if it's bad news xxx


----------



## Melissa86

Hi
Can you please add me to this thread? X


----------



## elwemma

*Teapot1* I actually feel like it couldn't happen to me, it's so hard to stay positive at times. We're so so close to OTD!
I've to go for my hpt first thing Monday. I agree totally with wanting to find out with DP. DP is working Thursday, Friday, I'm working Saturday, so I think best time for us would be Sunday......although I really want to test earlier, but really like you say, I want to be able to spend the day together after. Test buddies sounds good to me! 

Congratulations* Babygirlforme*!! This great news!!

And fingers crossed for a BFP for you *Greengirl72* 

Love and hugs to every one of you on here, Ive never known so much support, I wish I'd of come on here 5 years ago!! best wishes to you all xxxx


----------



## Shyeshye

Morning ladies 

Stars and rainbows I had a look at the pic in gallery, I can see a faint line on one of the tests definitely. 
Have u had trigger? If not I'll say that's a faint line. Congrats hon, it can only get darker 😃😃😃😃 well.done you.xxxx

Teapot hope you haven't tested lol, come on I wanna see a BFP from you. Xxx

This is lovely this thread.xx

Hoping there's more to come.x

Melissamummy what's happening honey, have you tested again, praying it's beanie being naughty, not over yet xxx

Did another test this morning 10dp5dt and it's postive, did a clear blue, said I was 1-2 week's, when I checked that said I would be dated at 3-4 week's, with conception around 1-2 weeks ago, which sounds right. Thought it was wrong only 1-2 weeks until I checked, anyone else had this, nail biter to begin with. Xxxxx


----------



## In sha Allah

Morning ladies hope everyone is ok 
My period has arrived 
OTD tomorrow 
I know there is no point testing by hubby says still to test as we can be for sure but I know my own body 
Devastate to say the least 

Good luck to all testing xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

In sha Allah am gutted for you xxx      I would still test tomorrow xxx


----------



## Shyeshye

Oh sha Allah so sorry honey. Gutted for you.  xxx


----------



## 100480

In Sha Allah, I'm so upset for you   I think it's still best to test tomorrow incase you're having bleeding like me but still get a positive. Don't stop your meds until your clinic tell you xx

AFM I haven't bothered testing again and won't until OTD tomorrow. I'm terrified the positive will be gone or really faint like my last chemical, but there's also no point in testing anymore until tomorrow because even if the result has gone or is fainter, the clinic don't want to know until tomorrow. It all seems to have calmed down though. I've not had bright red blood since yesterday afternoon, and only the tiniest amount of brown blood yesterday evening and none so far today.. cramps have also died down.. so not sure what's going on now - I'll find out tomorrow I'm sure. What a time to be full of a cold as well with a terrible cough and a sort throat that feels like it's been sliced with razor blades!


----------



## LenieK

Hi Sharry,

Please can you add me to this.. 
I had a FET on the 21st of January and will be testing on Sunday..


----------



## elwemma

*Shyeshye* Im so so happy for you! Kick back even more now and relax knowing that your little beanie is safe 

*In sha Allah* I'm so sorry to hear that, I still think it's best to test anyway just to be sure, it must be so difficult. Each time my IUI has failed, I've never tested though. But I do think it's maybe best. Look after yourself, sending hugs 

*Melissamummy* I really hope these are all good signs  although I know it's hard, just one more day to wait honey. Take it easy today and look after yourself.

AFM I'm apparently AF due today, no signs yet, but then I'm a little confused because apparently Gemstone holds off AF? So does that then mean I won't have one this month anyway? I don't understand 
Trying so hard to stay positive, but feeling pretty low at moment, think I'm convincing myself it won't work, don't know if I'm just scared. But I've no energy to do anything, sitting around all day, but then when I do get up and get things done around the house I either feel exhausted and ready to sleep, or I become really dizzy, or feel really sick. Anyone else had any of this?


----------



## 100480

Welcome Leniek, not long til your test day  

Thanks Elwemma, having a duvet day with DD watching kiddies films, trying not to think about tomorrow. Have had some more blood today but only a little and only brown so hopefully nothing to worry about. Cramps haven't come back (probs jinxed myself now!). I'm suffering exactly the same with the symptoms you've described - I just feel knackered all day no matter what I do or how much I sleep. If i don't sit down when I start feeling shattered, I start feeling light headed. Take it easy if you can xx


----------



## Petunia99

Hey all - Today is d9p5dt and I got a BFN with FRER. Am so, so sad. Will go for Beta tomorrow to confirm but looking like it didn't work.

Petunia


----------



## elwemma

*melissamummy*, that sounds like the perfect thing to do. I have got everything crossed for you, I really have, I feel for you so much!
Luckily I work for an agency so DP has said he would rather I took time off work and stayed at home resting up, so hence me not doing a lot.......but I also run my own dance school, so I've had to try get back into that week (with no dancing what so ever, advised by the nurses, due to the dizziness!). I don't do sitting doing nothing, very well haha, so I'm starting to get fidgety!
You keep those feet up though, and I'll keep everything crossed for you, hope you get good news tomorrow, I really do  

*Petunia99*, Im so sorry to hear, don't give up, but for now, take some time for yourself, do whatever you feel you need, sending big hugs


----------



## Amoeba1705

Am so sorry petunia     xx


----------



## 100480

Oh Petunia, sorry to hear your test was negative. Keep the hope until your beta, the HCG level may just be too low to pick up on a HPT at the moment. I have everything crossed for you for tomorrow xxx

Elwemma, thank you. I quite like lazing around so I'm finding it quite easy! Just struggling to keep my mind from thinking about tomorrow. I hope your dizziness passes soon =) xx


----------



## Teapot1

I understand you feeling that way *elwemma* I really do - it's what this journey does to is, makes us believe that our bodies are not good enough or we're somehow not worthy of this happening for us but it's totally not true. Don't give up hope lovely, keep going until you achieve your dream! Your symptoms sound really positive to me (not that I would encourage symptom spotting of course)!! Have you tried any meditation/relaxation cd's or are they not really your thing?

*Petunia*, thinking of you and still hopeful for your beta tomorrow 

AFM no symptoms here, trigger gone today on the FRER so nothing to do but wait...xx


----------



## elwemma

*Teapot1*, tears are flowing well here! Thank you, it's good knowing theres others out there that get it.
I've not thought of trying anything like that actually, I bet thats good....I might try find something now on youtube and have a listen.
Ive just spent the last hour finishing putting photos together with music to make a video of our journey so far! It just needs a photo of a positive test now to finish it off nicely 
Even my nurse sounded positive when I rang yesterday, said that the worsening sickness, the dizziness and the the extreme tiredness all sounds good.

Got my fingers crossed for you! we've not long to go now , just need to get through tomorrow, although I think I'll be testing Sunday when I've the full day off, but we'll see if I can wait


----------



## SarahEJC

Hi ladies
I hope you don't mind me crashing this thread I've been doing a great job of stalking so far! I had 2 x blasts transferred on the 21st Jan so today I'm 8dp5dt. My climic told me to wait 14 days after ET before testing!!! Having seen some of you were advised to test sooner I caved this morning and tested...not even the first wee of the day. It was a strong BFP - do you think it could still be the trigger from 14th Can I get my hopes up? Good luck to everyone else - those of you sticking to your OTD - you are stronger women then me!


----------



## 100480

Hey Sarah, the latest I've ever heard people getting a faint positive is 12 days after the trigger shot. So as you're 15 days past then and getting a strong positive, I'd say it's good news - congratulations! Keep testing over the next few days if you need more convincing


----------



## Shyeshye

Sarah sounds like a BFP to me.  Well done great news.xxx we are same dates roughly.
I was 8 days past a 5dt when I tested, my ET was 20 th and EC was 15th so very much the same.xxxx 

Petunia thinking of you for your results tomorrow xxxx

Teapot how's things, have u kept away from pee sticks   hope it's fab news xx

Good luck ladies that are due to test xxxxx


----------



## elwemma

Right then *shyeshye*, I am exactly the same point as you!! I think I might just get testing.....think I'm off to buy extra sticks tonight when DP gets home.
Ive been too scared to test in case its either negative or too early to get an accurate result. But after reading your last comment and knowing you've already tested, think I'm about to test!!!

Any advice on what would be the best to buy??
And do we think I could test tonight rather than morning? Can't believe Ive waited so long and now I've got a sudden overwhelming urge!!

Congratulations *Sarah* xx


----------



## elwemma

Thought I would post this that I've just found on the internet, in case it's of any use to anyone out there, using Gestone:

"The most common side effects produced by the gestone are nausea, tenderness of breasts, fever, spotting of the menstrual cycle, bleeding alteration, weight change, vaginal discharge alteration, depression, bleeding stoppage, certain reaction at the injection location, hair loss, sleeping problems, rash, acne, growing of hair on the face, sleepiness, skin, and eye yellowing, fluid retention, and bowl patches on the skin."


----------



## Amoeba1705

Welcome Sarah and it does sound as if it's a true bfp result, the trigger should be out your body by now. I would still test on otd and would probably do one everyday   congratulations  

Elwemma the side effects and signs of AF and early pregnancy are all very similar which is why the 2ww drives you mad as you don't know of the cause of the symptoms you have. Oh don't cave early you've done really well holding off and only a few more days! If you do buy tests then get the early response one as its the most sensitive; technically you can test at anytime of the day but the levels should be higher in the morning than on an afternoon. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok and sorry if I've missed you on personals but am on phone and it's more difficult to scroll back! Xx


----------



## 100480

Elwemma, you've lasted out so long - well done! I would suggest, if you can afford it, buying the 2 pack box of First Response Early Result (about £10). It's the most sensitive test as far as I know, and it doesn't need to be the first morning urine so you could do one tonight if you really can't hold on until morning. But wait til morning if you can so you'll have a stronger concentration of the hormone. Good luck for whenever you test. I'm dreading mine in the morning - makes me feel sick whenever I think about having to do one after all the bleeding..   xx


----------



## Teapot1

*elwemma* I definitely recommend the Zita West positive visualisation for IVF one that you can get on iTunes? It's just lovely and has helped me no end to stay calm. Are you deffo testing tonight?! Eeek! I can't decide what to do...my FRER's did arrive from eBay today...xxx

*Shyeshye* I'm feeling ok thank you, no symptoms though trying not to worry? mum said she would never have known she was pregnant with me though so that makes me feel a little better  has your news sunk in yet?xxx


----------



## Teapot1

Ooh ound this online...
"HCG is detectable in the blood serum, 8 days after conception, of approximately 5 percent of women who are pregnant. Virtually 95 % of the women will experience its detection at about 11 days after conception. HCG levels rise progressively immediately after conception. The levels double every 30.9 hours on average until they reach 6500 mIU/ml at around the 8th week after your last menstrual period (LMP)."

No idea how factually accurate it is? Hmm...


----------



## Amoeba1705

Teapot blood tests are much more sensitive than any hpt, so what you've found is correct for beta tests.


----------



## Teapot1

Aah thanks *amoeba*, do you think they're classing fertilisation or implantation as "conception"?! In that case I think they should offer us all blood tests after 11 days


----------



## Amoeba1705

For ivf purposes conception is egg collection day, they can't guarentee when implantation will occur so can't go from that day. Some clinics wait 14days from collection to test and others 14days  from transfer...the longer it's left the more accurate the result which would be why betas aren't done after 11 days


----------



## 100480

Ok so it's OTD, woke up nervous as hell not wanting to test.. did my clinics strip test and a FRER.. and after all the bleeding and cramps, I got.. BFP's!!! 
I can't believe it, still in shock and keep staring at them making sure the lines are still there! I really thought it was going to be another chemical, but 3 days after the bleeding started, the HCG has definitely rocketed. Both positive test lines came up instantly within 30 seconds! And the test line is much darker than the control line on the FRER which I have never had before! Can't believe I've been so lucky.. Clinic say they now put the bleeding down to the Cyclogest pessaries. I'm 4 weeks 4 days, and scan booked in for 19th Feb.

Thank you so much for all the support each and every one of you have given me, especially when the bleeding started - you really have kept me sane! I'll be checking back and keeping my fingers crossed for the last few testers over the next week   xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Congratulations melissamummy   we did say not to give up hope xxx


----------



## 100480

Thanks Amoeba   it was 3rd time lucky for us when we restarted treatment - I really hope it is for you too xxx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Hopefully third time lucky for me too! Looking forward to updates on your little beanie 😀😀 xx


----------



## Melissa86

Congrats Melissamummy! That's fantastic news. I am new to this thread so would like to join in if poss! This is the first time I have posted on a fertility forum. I have had 3 failed iui's and recently underwent my first Icis treatment. I had a 5dt on Monday with two morulas (embryologist said that they were good and showing signs of moving into the blast stage but just a little slower, she said they were half a day behind) the next day I had cramping which makes me feel like af is coming and I have had them ever since! Is this a bad sign? I am so worried.. Also 2dpt I had a flush lasting at least 1 hour and yesterday a terrible mood swing which I usually get before af arrives! I am magnifying every twinge in my body and feeling negative! Can anyone share some positive stories with similar symptoms?
X


----------



## 100480

Melissa86, thank you. I'm still in shock and scared to think about the next 9 months! Your signs all sound positive to me, although bear in mind that all the meds we're on can cause similar symptoms. From the day of my 5-day blastocyst transfer I had cramps and a constant ache that felt like AF. I was also grouchy, loss of appetite, and exhausted soon as I did one little thing. Seemed to calm down after a week, then came back 11 days after the transfer with bleeding, but all is obviously fine =) try not to symptom watch, but also don't think they are bad if you are having some as they could mean good news   when is your test day? Xx


----------



## Shyeshye

Congrats melissamummy xxxx how lovely, just goes to show that our beanies can surprise us.xxx 

Sorry to those that are feeling very sad at there result xxxx


----------



## Melissa86

Melissamummy thank you for responding really appreciate it! I can imagine how excited you are and the next 9 months will be an amazing journey! How many cycles did it take you to get to this point? My test date is 9th of feb and I am cracking up lol could I possibly test earlier? I am currently 4dpt. I wish I had the loss of appetite lol I am eating so much junk food (I'm telling dh it's comfort eating  do you know of many bfp with 5dt morulas? It is nice actually talking to
Someone who knows how your feeling? It can get lonely sometimes and that's when the google searches  become obsessive haha 
Xx


----------



## elwemma

Whats FRER please? Im new to all these little bits sorry 

*Amoeba1705* the symptoms are so frustrating, I just want to know where they're from. I've not caved, I spoke to my DP and we agreed it still is going to be over the weekend, as then we both have time off work and can spend the time together, which is what we need.

*Melissamummy* Oh my god, Im so so happy for you and so relieved!! Thats great news  and now you can breathe  
I will be buying that exact one, I'm testing tomorrow i think, so will need to pop out today and buy the pack of two.

*Teapot1* I will be looking at that today, I never got round to it yesterday&#8230;.I fell asleep!! I didn't test last night, I'm holding onto my pee haha&#8230;.it's going to be tomorrow morning, as Ive now taken the day off work. When did you say you were testing??

*Melissa86* Ive been having twinges and funny cramps (different to AF but still uncomfy and worrying), just hold on in there. I've had the same as melissamummy, feeling like AF is here but no signs as yet, so fingers crossed for you.

Sorry for the essay guys!! Im testing in the morning and really can't wait, but at same time, not sure if I want to know.....sooooo nervous


----------



## Melissa86

Elwemma thanks for the message! I can only hope that cramps are positive cramps, wishful thinking leads me to believe it might be implantation, how soon after a 5dt can implantation occur? I hope tomorrow you have the news your hoping for! This is my first icis and it was and still is so nerve racking. How
Many cycles have you done? X


----------



## elwemma

*Melissa86* I know the feeling, this is my first ICSI aswell! 
Ive had 6 IUIs non of which have worked, so got everything held on this. 
Fingers crossed it is implantation  I think its 4 or 5 days, some of the other ladies on here might be able to help with that. I had EC on the 15th and ET on the 20th and worked out that implantation would be over that following weekend, so about 5 days.


----------



## Amoeba1705

Elwemma frer is a pregnancy test: First Response Early result test. Fingers crossed for a bfp tomorrow xx 

Melissa86 implantation is likely to be anywhere from 2-5 days after a 5dt. Generally cramps the day after are usually due to the treatment but you never know. Fingers crossed you get the bfp on otd x 

Teapot how are you doing? When is otd?? Xx 

AFM well am doing ok and coping well with the bfn, am desperate to start round 3! Just being kept busy ferrying dad to various appts before he goes in for op on Wednesday. Then it's back to work for me on the 5th 😒 can't say I'm looking forward to going back but am sure the distraction it will cause will be beneficial!

Sorry if I've missed you on personals x

Hope everyone else is coping well with the 2ww


----------



## elwemma

Ahhh thank you Amoeba! 
I think going back to work will be so hard but definitely a distraction! I know the feeling with that rush wanting to get straight on to the next treatment. If this one fails for me, Ive already decided I'm pushing myself into the gym, as I'm at the top end of the BMI and been told if I could loose another 2 stone it would give me 50% better chance! :/
I really hope you don't have to wait too long before the next round, do you have to wait a couple of months usually or do they start straight away?


----------



## Melissa86

Amoeba thanks for the response and I'm sorry to here about your bfn! Third time lucky and I wish you every successes with it! I am back in work Monday and it is a welcomed distraction!  Working through this process is a good thing otherwise we would all go mad! Do you have to wait 3months before the next treatment? 

Elwemma please let me know the result tomorrow! I'm sending you lots of sticky baby dust!! Xx


----------



## elwemma

melissa I was told by nurses you can test any time from 2 weeks after EC, when did you have EC?
I will post on here once Ive tested, thank you feeling like I need plenty of the sticky dust haha!
Wow I get so nervous every time I think about it


----------



## Melissa86

Elwemma I can't imagine how nervous you are! Have you been tempted all to poas? You are so good waiting until the actual test date! I am also at the higher end of bmi and said yesterday that if the outcome isn't good then I'll be hitting the gym also, i have one more shot after this as in wales it's only two funded nhs treatments and going private is so expensive. 
My ec was 21.01.15 
Xx


----------



## 100480

Thanks Shyeshye & Elwemma - I still keep looking at the tests, making sure the lines are still there!! 

Elwemma, as Amoeba said, FRER is the First Response Early Result test - that's the 2 pack one I told you about for £10 and I definitely recommend those tests to anyone testing early.

Melissa86, this was my 3rd frozen transfer. I was so so lucky that my fresh cycle with ICSI was successful & resulted in our daughter   my 1st FET was BFN, the 2nd I got a BFP early but by OTD, the line had almost disappeared & I started spotting with a chemical preg. Was so sad but good to know that my little embie had continued to develop & tried to implant. Implantation starts happening roughly 2 days after ET with a 5-day embie, but mine was fully hatched out of the shell at ET, so I thought it had implanted instantly with all the twinges I had. But then an early test was really really faint positive, so even though it was hatched it took ages to implant so they all just work to their own schedule! As you're on a fresh cycle, I would recommend waiting at least 12 days after EC before testing, otherwise you may detect your trigger shot and get a false positive xx

Amoeba, it'll soon be your next cycle again. What op is your dad having (if you don't mind me asking). I don't think I've seen you write, sorry if you already have xx

For those asking how soon you can start the next treatment cycle, most clinics will require you to have 3 bleeds before anymore ET's are done. Like with an FET, you'd have the bleed after your negative result, then you can actually go from the next one, because you'd have that second bleed, then start down regulating, then have the 3rd bleed during DR before the baseline scan so not too long to wait (and that's only if you need another cycle, keep hoping for no more cycles!)

Sorry for the essay, I'm such a chatterbox and can't seem to write short posts!


----------



## elwemma

Melissa86 I have been so so tempted, mainly last night, Ive not been too bad unto then, but I didn't cave and only waiting until tomorrow morning 
We had 3 natural IUI, 3 stimulated IUI and 1 IVF/ ICSI, so were onto our only ICSI now, and apparently if it doesn't work out this time, because we have an ember in freezer we can use that aswell, if that doesn't survive freeze thaw, or ICSI doesn't work, then we start paying.

Melissamummy I've just got back home from buying my.....FRER! 
all ready for morning (although appointment isn't actually until monday, but want to test at home just me and DP)
Im not surprised you keep looking and just checking! thats exactly what I would keep doing haha
That doesn't sound as bad when you put it like that with the wait for the next treatment, but yes like you say, hopefully it won't come to that.

Can anyone help me? Ive just looked on someones profile (didn't realise you could), and noticed theres a button to add people to your buddy list, what is this please?


----------



## Amoeba1705

Melissamummy my dad is having an aortic valve replacement surgery next week!!! 

Melissa86 last time I needed I have 2 menstrual cycles then started treatment on the third one. I have my review appt in 3 weeks so will know more then...hoping to start April but may need to wait until the summer for work purposes.


----------



## 100480

Amoeba, oh wow! My Dad had the same procedure done a couple years ago. Best wishes to your Dad and hope it all goes ok xx

Elwemma, congrats on your FRER purchase! And best of luck for the morning, sprinkling lots of baby dust! Xx p.s. I have no idea what a buddy list is either lol.

I just wanted to say as well to everyone, while I think of it, I'm not sure of the details with an endometrial scratch as in what cycles you can have it done with. But I know you can have it with FET's like I did, and it's meant to increase your chance of success by up to 20% and it's only a small extra amount  (my clinic charge £175) and I really think that's what helped get our BFP this time. Clinics often only mention it to women with 3 or more failed cycles, but it's available to anyone on request I believe. I requested it myself from my clinic & they were more than happy to perform it, even though I had only had 1 BFN FET and one chemical preg FET. So just something to bear in mind when you see your consultant to discuss your next cycle


----------



## Melissa86

Melissamummy thank you for the advice! And I don't blame you checking your test lines,  I hope I'll be doing be same thing soon! It is so nice hearing about a bfp especially as this whole process is so emotionally and physically demanding! But stories like yours inspires myself and I bet lots of others! I think I'm going to take a leaf out of Elwemma book and wait until the actual test date! I hope you have a wonderful pregnancy and keep posting your journey  

Elwemma I really hope this icsi treatment is sucsessful for you! Tonight you should have a meal and watch a good film! Try to distract yourself from the big day (easier said than done!) unfortunately I didn't get to freeze any embryos I decided to have both transferred to better my chances. I look forward go hearing from you tomorrow. 

Amoeba couldn't help reading about your dad, I hope his surgery next week goes smoothly! 
I can't believe how quickly the months are already going, you'll be back on treatment before you know it. Wishing you all the best 

Xx


----------



## Amoeba1705

I might ask about the scratch when I go for my review and see what consultant says. Thanks for the well wishes for my dad, am sure he'll be fine 😌 x

Elwemma not long now...can't wait to find out the result 😊  Xx


----------



## 100480

I found this link incase you don't know much about endo scratching Amoeba, and want to have a read up before your consultation:
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2808964/How-scratching-lining-womb-double-chances-having-IVF-baby.html
I also googled and it looks like women can have it with a fresh cycle as well as frozen, so fingers crossed it'll help that little bit 

Melissa86, thank you. It's nice to know my story gives you hope  good luck waiting until test day - I've never lasted! With my fresh cycle, I made it until 2 days before OTD and that's the longest I've ever held out! xx

/links


----------



## Teapot1

Wahoooo *melissamummy*    what brilliant news to log on to!! Please can you explain the process for a FET to me? (when you start, what drugs you need etc). We've some frosties in the freezer in case this time is unsuccessful but not sure how it works.xxx

*elwemma* GOOD LUCK!!  I'm testing tomorrow too but then I test everyday and it is a bit early for me really (will be 13 days post trigger). Tested yesterday with a FRER and trigger had gone but the FRER's didn't arrive in the post until lunchtime so had peed in a specimen bottle in the morning and dipped the FRER at lunchtime (that still counts right?) Tested today and a hint of a line but don't know if its trigger now? Can it come and go as its darker than it had been 3 days ago? I don't know!xxx

Still not much in the way of symptoms, a few cramps, heartburn, getting very hot and had a sexy dream last night  Haha, don't know if they mean anything but I'm guessing not?!

*Amoeba *work has proved a good distraction these past 3 days as much as I didn't want to go back - I think I would've gone crazy sat around the house and couldn't really go out as signed off sick!xxx

Hi *Melissa86*  my EC was 20.01.15 so we must be almost on the same schedule  xxx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Thanks for the link melissamummy, will defiantly read up on it.  

Teapot step away from the poas  I had bad heartburn when I got my bfp, it started around 3 days before OTD...your symptoms look very positive. X  I am signed off but am out almost every day...building up strength as my gp put it


----------



## 100480

Thanks Teapot. I think there is a long and short protocol for an FET. I've only done the long, medicated cycle. You can have a natural FET which is a lot quicker and less drugs - you basically just monitor when you ovulate and they then time the ET to just after you ovulate I believe. This is suitable for a woman with very regular cycles i.e. always 28 days, 30 days, etc. My cycles can vary between 28-32 days so decided to go for a medicated FET. You ring clinic with day 1 of your period, day 21 you start down regulating with either injections or nasal spray to stop your ovary activity. Scan about 2 weeks later to check progress. If all is inactive, you start taking tablets, usually progynova, to build up the lining. Scan about 2 weeks later - if lining is sufficient, a few days after scan you stop the injections/nasal spray and start taking crinone gel or cyclogest pessaries. About a week after your last scan is the ET, depending what stage your embies were when frozen. If at any of the scans you aren't quite at the stage they want, they just get you to continue medicine for another week and have another scan. It's a lot simpler and less stressful on body and mind than a fresh cycle and success rates are pretty much the same. I think there is also a type of FET where you start some drugs on day 1 or 2 of your cycle but I don't know about this type or whether that's to do with a natural FET, as I've only ever done the medicated FET.
Hopefully you won't need an FET yet though


----------



## Teapot1

Thanks so much *Melissamummy*. There is a lot more to it than I thought, didn't realise you had to down regulate first! My cycles also vary from 28-35 days so I guess I'd need medicated too. Still sounds preferable to stimming again though and much easier to arrange a couple of scans around work without having to take time off for EC. Yes, fingers crossed that will only be for a sibling for our little baby that's snuggling in now


----------



## 100480

Teapot, yes it is all a lot simpler and easier to plan around with just a couple of scans before the ET. No risk of OHSS which I always found a big worry for ages after EC. Yes I'm sure your little embie is snuggling in, so no thinking of FET's yet!   xx


----------



## elwemma

I tested at 4:30 this morning, I've had hardly any sleep&#8230;&#8230;..BFP!!! 
I really am shocked, I kind of knew&#8230;.but didn't dare to be sure if that makes any sense? I'm still doubting and keep checking just like you *melissamummy*!!
I don't think I'll quite believe it until the nurse confirms on Monday.
Either way, after 6 years it feels great to have our first ever positive test 

Thank you all for all the good luck wishes and the baby dust sprinkling 

*Amoeba*, I hope all goes well for your dad

*Teapot* Thank you loads, c'mob now, your lil beanie has got to be good. As far as I know trigger leaves your system after around 7 days? I was told it's safe to test any time 14 days after egg collection, if that helps at all? I would think you're ok testing now and would get a true result. A positive can only get stronger.


----------



## Teapot1

OMG Ladies I tested this morning and looks like quite a strong positive but still thinking it could be trigger as I'm testing so early The trigger had almost gone earlier in the week though, can it come back? Is there a way I can post a photo to get your opinions? Help!!


----------



## elwemma

Yay *Teapot*, I've tried googling it for you, but not been able to find much. I would keep testing, I've got a test for tomorrow and then seeing my nurse Monday. Are you booked in to see anyone, or is there anyone you could ring at the hospital you're going through just to double check with them?


----------



## Amoeba1705

Congratulations Elwemma   xx 

Teapot apparently the trigger is completely out system 14 days after you take it...so 12 days after ec. I would test again tomorrow but am almost cerain congratulations are in order xx


----------



## elwemma

Thank you Amoeba xx


----------



## Shyeshye

Congrats to teapot and elwemma   that's fab news. Xxx teapot I'm sure you are hon. Yeah xxxx loving all these postives xxxxx


----------



## Teapot1

Eeek!! *elwemma* our posts crossed and then I couldn't get any signal to reply (I'm on a train), congratulations!!!  That must be a definite BFP for you as 3 days further on than me. So happy for you, I did have a feeling when you said about your symptoms


----------



## Teapot1

Any ladies how how do I put a photo up??x

ETA: I've added a pic to the gallery under miscellaneous I think but not sure if it's clear enough for you to see - I'm on my phone with variable signal so not sure what it looks like your end xx


----------



## elwemma

Thank you *shyeshye*!

*Teapot*[/img], I've been trying to convince myself it's all symptoms from the gestone, even down to the sudden smells turning my stomach haha, but Im hoping and praying now that it's all confirmed and correct on Monday.....can't come soon enough.
I noticed we posted exact same timing, made me laugh. 
I know you can add a photo as your profile but not sure how you put a photo on as a post


----------



## Teapot1

Same here, keep telling myself oh it's just the trigger, don't be silly but why would it be getting stronger?! 

I thought your symptoms sounded very promising. Honestly so happy when I read that one of you lovely ladies that has been through this struggle gets a bfp! Really
makes me smile 

Go to gallery along top menu and then miscellaneous and you'll see
my pic!


----------



## 100480

Elwemma congratulations!! I'm glad I'm not the only one who keeps looking at the test lol!   xx

Teapot, I've looked at your pic in the gallery. In answer to your question, no the line from the trigger shot cannot keep fading then suddenly come back darker the next day - congratulations are in order for you too!! What great news this morning! Xx

Bet you 2 can't wait to ring your clinics and get scan dates!

AFM I'm still looking at my tests this morning lol! I went to the clinic yesterday to pick up enough meds to last me until my scan, and found out they gave me the right meds last time but put the wrong one on their system so I overpaid quite a lot! So due a refund which is really helpful after all the money we've spent on the car recently. So hopefully won't need to find anymore money to pay for the meds so that cheered me up!


----------



## Melissa86

Elwemma that is wonderful news congratulations!!!     I bet your so excited  and congratulations are also in order for teapot!  I am
So happy for both you ladies!!! 

I really want to start testing but I think it is too early for me as my transfer was 26th jan. I am Still having af cramps which are pulling me down and last night I had a huge flush again and nasty headache! It's driving Me crazy not knowing if they are good or bad symptoms and my test date is 9th feb (feels like years away) 

Thanks for the link Melissamummy I will deffo be asking about the scratch if I have no luck with this cycle 

Xx


----------



## goingforthemiracle

Good morning ladies and congrats to all thr BFP 

I am officially on pupo stage today. Have 3 beautiful blastocysts transferred. Now the 2ww madness starts


----------



## hopeful1985

Melissa86 ur symptoms match mine. Hot flushes and cramping and i got my BFP x


----------



## Teapot1

Thanks for all the congratulations ladies, feel a fraud now lol as still very tentative and daren't think it's real yet but hopeful. Will continue to test xxx

Congrats on being pupo *goingforthemiracle*  are you working during 2ww?xxx


----------



## Melissa86

Thanks hopeful! Did your cramping start the day after transfer? I am 5dp my 5dt and I am still cramping.. Can't help but think it's af. I had two early blasts transferred embryologist said they were half a day behind but showing good signs! How soon did you test? Xx


----------



## hopeful1985

Mine started from transfer and stull get them now only a couple days where i havent had some form of cramp or pressure feeling. I began testing 14 days after EC got a faint positive 15 days after EC used a cb digital and said pregnant 1-2 weeks


----------



## 100480

Teapot I also meant to comment on how much darker your positive line had got only 1 day later - that's an excellent sign that your HCG is doubling as it should so all is going in the right direction!  

Welcome goingforamiracle. I wish you all the luck staying sane!

Melissa86, it is definitely too early for you to test. If you are preg, your body probably won't have started releasing the hormone yet and I reckon you'll still pick up your trigger shot at this point. Try not to POAS for a good few days yet! Also don't worry about the cramping - I was certain mine were AF cramps but clearly not, and I've still got some now. My clinic said in a normal pregnancy it's normal to have lots of cramps at this stage, but evenmoreso with all our meds. I still have some now but they aren't concerned xx


----------



## Melissa86

Thanks Melissamummy, I am going to try my best to hold out for test day! I am trying to say to myself that overthinking is pointless because what's done is done So it's just a waiting game now. (Easier said than done)

Thanks again for everyone's advice! Very supportive group and congrats again to everyone who's had a bfp xxx


----------



## Teapot1

Aaah thanks Melissamummy that makes me feel more hopeful. I don't know if it really shows in pic (for some reason the quality goes when I upload) but this mornings line was darker than even the one from the 25.1 

Ran for the train earlier, literally 30-60secs but heart was beating fast. Feeling crampy now and panicking I've done myself a mischief. Someone tell me it won't hurt??


----------



## 100480

Melissa86, good luck with holding out til OTD. I kind of thought the same thing as you to stop myself going mad! The 2ww really is the worst waiting game!

Teapot your photo shows up really clearly on my phone and you can see how dark that line is    you have a couple where there's either no lines or extremely faint before your last 2 so it's deffo a BFP. So excited for you! Don't stress yourself over your short dash - I got out of breath and had cramps during the 2ww when I was having to walk to and from the garage regarding the car but all is obv fine. Just try to take it easier for the rest of the day to hopefully allow the cramps to subside quicker xx


----------



## Teapot1

Thank you thank you thank you for taking the time to reply *Melissamummy*, sometimes you just need someone that's been there to say hey it's ok  At home with my feet up now and cramps have eased so fingers crossed it was nothing xx how are you feeling today? Great news on your refund, the costs involved with all of this are scary so to get a little back is very welcome I bet!xx


----------



## 100480

Teapot, glad to hear your cramps have eased up  I'm still getting tired out easily and still have some light, brown spotting but no other symptoms at the mo. Just full of cold so trying to sleep when DD does as not sleeping well at night. Yes I was really please about the refund. It doesn't sound like a lot of money, but when you think of how much we've already paid and how many more drugs the refund can pay for, it sounds like much more   you keep resting all day if you can xx


----------



## Teapot1

Sorry to hear you're full of cold, so many nasty bugs about at the moment. Hope you get to have an afternoon nap   I've just come up to bed too as feeling tired, don't think DH is impressed but am supposed to go out for dinner later so need the energy. Must be so exciting to have a scan date to look forward to  19th will fly round!xx

It's hard to know whether to order more drugs - have to keep taking the steroids and clexane (not sure about progesterone?) until 13weeks if a bfp -is that what you are taking?- but only have enough to last til OTD so if I order once I know for sure I'll have a gap without any! Might have to bite the bullet and just order them anyway, as you say it's not lots of extra cost in the grand scheme of things but feeling the pinch already xx


----------



## elwemma

*Teapot* I've had a look on your pic, looks pretty clear to me and I would say once the trigger shot has gone it's gone 
Soooo congratulations to you too!

*Melissamummy*, Im still checking haha, I'll be testing tomorrow just to double check (sanity check), but to be honest I don't think it could get any stronger and yep, I keep saying, I can't wait for Monday for the nurse appointment as I'm guessing thats when scan will be booked.

Thank you *Melissa86* and goingforthemiracle. Meliisa86, I don't have cramps (did for a good few days after, in fact maybe a week after collection) but i do have, every day, some form of discomfort, sometimes aches, twinges or like a thick band around tum.
Also, i use a hot water bottle most days which seems to ease it quite a lot for me and keeping topped up on paracetamols


----------



## 100480

I know it's horrible if you order more drugs and then don't need them, but with your test result, I'd get in and order some more Teapot. You don't want to be having a gap from the meds with a positive as little embie needs the support, what with our natural hormones having been stopped. My last clinic continued you on all meds until 12 weeks but some stop after the first scan at about 7 week. I want to stay on them for the whole pregnancy - feels like my safety blanket! Xx

Elwemma, my line definitely couldn't get darker on my last test so no point in me doing another anyway. But it's reassuring every time you do one and see both lines appear   yes you should get your scan date on Monday. Too exciting!! Xx


----------



## elwemma

My clinic have said they would keep the injections going for first 12 weeks aswell Im not sure whether it would be both Gemstone and Clexane but I think I would rather have them throughout. 
Is scan date usually at 8 weeks do you know? and how do I work out how far I would be? does it go on EC or first day of last AF?


----------



## Amoeba1705

Elwemma at my clinic the scan is 2 weeks after otd..approx 6weeks pregnant. And know that with the cyclogest (pessary instead of gestone injections) continue until 8 weeks with a singleton and 12 weeks with twins or more.  On otd you are technically classed as 4 weeks pregnant x


----------



## Teapot1

I thought you could scan for a heartbeat from 6-7weeks but I'm not 100% on that. I know that with IVF though they date you from 2 weeks before EC so by the time you test after 2ww you are already 4 weeks pregnant.xx


----------



## Teapot1

Glad we said same re 4 weeks pregnant!


----------



## elwemma

Thanks guys, so much to take in and it just keeps on coming doesn't it. 
Do the clinic do the first scan? I wish I could stay with my clinic all the way through, feel like we've built a real bond with some of the staff, they've been great


----------



## MrsSKB

Hi all,

Am new here and was just looking for a bit of advice.  Had egg collection on the 23rd and transfer on the 26th (I don't know all the abbreviations you guys use).  During the scan bit they did tell me that my ovaries were inflammed and I had to rest more and drink plenty of fluids.  I've been uncomfortable for most of the week and then I've noticed some blood today.  Has anyone else had the same thing?

I don't really want to ring the oncall nurse if this is normal and I am worrying for no reason.  

Thanks for your time x


----------



## Amoeba1705

Elwemma my clinic do first scan and if all ok then discharge you to your gp, who will get you an appointment with local midwife and its all go from there.

Welcome MrsSKB, am sorry I can't answer your question as don't know anything about inflammed ovaries...assuming it could lead to ohss hence the rest and water...best to contact onacall nurse or if can wait until clinic open on Monday?


----------



## goingforthemiracle

Thank you girls for your kind words. 

Teapot i am not working. I am staying in Greece at the moment to be close to my clinic. 

I know its very early but i already started craving tiday for suflaki and beer. Both not on my regular food list. Is it my mind playing tricks on me already

MrsSkb I dont know the answer to your question, but i would definetely call.


----------



## 100480

Elwemma, at my old and current clinic, the first scan is done about 3 weeks after testing (so between 7 & 8 weeks pregnant). Scanning before about 6.5-7 weeks doesn't always allow time for a heartbeat to be detected which can obviously be concerning. Some clinics do the first scan like my current one, but my old one referred you to the nearest hospital maternity ward.

MrsSKB, I had an inflammed and sore ovary throughout my whole pregnancy. All they did was monitor it at the 12 and 20 weeks scan. It was still larger than they wanted at the 20 week scan but they weren't concerned with it so left it be. I didn't bleed with it though. Have had bleeding with my FET this time round but they've now put that down to the progesterone meds.


----------



## Teapot1

Aah sorry *goingforthemiracle* I didn't realise. Hope it's warm and you can relax out there xx

AFM, an even stronger line on the FRER this morning - dare I start to think this could be real??


----------



## Amoeba1705

Start believing teapot xx  x


----------



## Teapot1

Thanks *Amoeba*  feels like it's happening to someone else and I'm just watching - very strange!!


----------



## Stars and Rainbows

Hi ladies,
I can't believe I am writing this but just to update I got my  . This has been a long time waiting for us and I'm too frightened but excited to admit it's real. My life would be complete and a huge heart ache relieved. Please pop me on your board.
Baby dust to all.
Xxxx


----------



## Amoeba1705

Teapot I was like that when I got the bfp on my first round so know exactly how you feel, but please believe it xx

Welcome stars and rainbows and congratulations  xx


----------



## Greengirl72

Hi everyone, Congratulations on all the BFP (big fat positives) - very inspiring.  Wishing you all the best over the coming weeks!  It is really inspiring.  

As I'm now researching all the best ways to make a next possible round work, I will probably drop off this thread, but wishing everyone the best in their journey to become super Mums.  Best wish ladies for those who are still waiting.
x


----------



## goingforthemiracle

Well Teapot believe it  and Congrats. Well done


----------



## Teapot1

Thanks everyone, don't know when it will seem real!

Ooh congratulations *stars and rainbows*!!  So exciting!!

*Greengirl* great that you have decided to go again! Wishing you so much luck with your next round!!


----------



## elwemma

*Teapot* believe believe believe 
I know the feeling, when you've gone so long trying to get a positive, you finally get it and don't believe! I still can't believe it, and actually feeling really nervous for my OTD tomorrow with the nurse in case she says, 'I'm sorry, you're wrong, its a negative'. It might seem real when we've had first scans.

Congratulations *Stars and Rainbows*, thats great news  

*Greengirl72* wishing you all the best of luck for the future 

AFM I have done another test this morning just to double check and that strong clear line is definitely still there. I does seem that it's real and not actually a dream!
I'm quite happy to be feeling constantly sick, dizzy and all the rest of it now, whereas only a few days I was in tears as I felt so confused and mixed up, felt like I was making up symptoms and creating things.

What now? am I ok to stay on this thread, even though I've got my result and no longer in the 2ww or is it best to move to another thread? I think it's maybe best to go onto a new one with the next step&#8230;..but I feel like Ive got a good connection with a lot of people on here and want to keep on and hear how people are getting on


----------



## Amoeba1705

Elwemma you could join the early pregnancy and scan group, but pop back on here to update. As you said we all have a good connection and then I start my third round I will pop in here to update too so all you lovely ladies know how it goes xxx

Greengirl good luck for the future and hope it all works out for you xx


----------



## Teapot1

*Elwemma* I think you should stay here  only kidding yours is official tomorrow (are you having bloods?) so understand you thinking about moving on! Hope to see you over on the early pregnancy thread though   I agree, might seem more real once we have first scans (Eeek!) - or once I get some symptoms?? Had a weird metallic taste in my mouth today but that's about it. I'm very jealous of your nausea and dizziness, haha. Really want to do bloods next week but going to struggle getting time away from work to go into Central twice in one week after I've just come back from being signed off!! Do you think I could get my GP to do my beta? They can be so awkward if you're having private treatment.xxx


----------

